# Reazione



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Buongiorno, sposato da 3 anni unmese e mezzo fa scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Lo scopro nel modo più banale del mondo: doveva essere al lavoro, la vedo in macchina con uno, la seguo e vanno in motel.Il mondo mi crolla addosso non riuscivo a capire il perchè : la sera prima avevamo fatto l amore e lei mi ripete che desidera un figlio e di quanto mi ami. Ma allora perchè? Ho avuto una reazione che non mi aspettavo, non le ho detto nulla. Avevo il cuore gonfio di dolore ma non riuscivo a parlarne, a fare nulla. La sera sono tornato a casa tardi per non mangiare con lei, lei allegra come al solito io che non parlo non la guardo la evito. Mi chiede se c' è qualcosa  : non le rispondo. La sera non dormo nel letto con lei, faccio tardi davanti alla Tv e poi dormo sul divano. La mattina lei resta sorpresa di questa cosa e mi chiede nuovamente cosa c' è. Non le rispondo. Stesso copione la sera stessa e la notte stessa. Al mattino , anche lei non ha dormito, mi dice: sai tutto vero? Finalmente lo dice! Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da spiegare? Nulla. Mi manca, ma non c' è in me la voglia e forse la capacità di affrontare questi discorsi con lei. Perchè devo soffrire per superare una cosa che non dimenticheremo mai?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sposato da 3 anni unmese e mezzo fa scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Lo scopro nel modo più banale del mondo: doveva essere al lavoro, la vedo in macchina con uno, la seguo e vanno in motel.Il mondo mi crolla addosso non riuscivo a capire il perchè : la sera prima avevamo fatto l amore e lei mi ripete che desidera un figlio e di quanto mi ami. Ma allora perchè? Ho avuto una reazione che non mi aspettavo, non le ho detto nulla. Avevo il cuore gonfio di dolore ma non riuscivo a parlarne, a fare nulla. La sera sono tornato a casa tardi per non mangiare con lei, lei allegra come al solito io che non parlo non la guardo la evito. Mi chiede se c' è qualcosa  : non le rispondo. La sera non dormo nel letto con lei, faccio tardi davanti alla Tv e poi dormo sul divano. La mattina lei resta sorpresa di questa cosa e mi chiede nuovamente cosa c' è. Non le rispondo. Stesso copione la sera stessa e la notte stessa. Al mattino , anche lei non ha dormito, mi dice: sai tutto vero? Finalmente lo dice! Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da spiegare? Nulla. Mi manca, ma non c' è in me la voglia e forse la capacità di affrontare questi discorsi con lei. Perchè devo soffrire per superare una cosa che non dimenticheremo mai?


Ciao  
cavolo che brutto, scoprirlo così 
ma da quando hai lasciato casa non vi siete più parlati?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Luciano632 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sposato da 3 anni unmese e mezzo fa scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Lo scopro nel modo più banale del mondo: doveva essere al lavoro, la vedo in macchina con uno, la seguo e vanno in motel.Il mondo mi crolla addosso non riuscivo a capire il perchè : la sera prima avevamo fatto l amore e lei mi ripete che desidera un figlio e di quanto mi ami. Ma allora perchè? Ho avuto una reazione che non mi aspettavo, non le ho detto nulla. Avevo il cuore gonfio di dolore ma non riuscivo a parlarne, a fare nulla. La sera sono tornato a casa tardi per non mangiare con lei, lei allegra come al solito io che non parlo non la guardo la evito. Mi chiede se c' è qualcosa  : non le rispondo. La sera non dormo nel letto con lei, faccio tardi davanti alla Tv e poi dormo sul divano. La mattina lei resta sorpresa di questa cosa e mi chiede nuovamente cosa c' è. Non le rispondo. Stesso copione la sera stessa e la notte stessa. Al mattino , anche lei non ha dormito, mi dice: sai tutto vero? Finalmente lo dice! Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da spiegare? Nulla. Mi manca, ma non c' è in me la voglia e forse la capacità di affrontare questi discorsi con lei. Perchè devo soffrire per superare una cosa che non dimenticheremo mai?


Ciao!
Come non c'è nulla da spiegare! Certo che c'è!
Senno ci si spiega solo se va tutto nei nostri canoni.. Ma cosi è facile la vita!

Forse non sei pronto

Mettiti a posto al più presto, e se ti cerca ascoltala! Non fosse altro x dar un senso al vostro esser stati coppia

C'è tempo x tutte le scelte, non scappa nulla. 

Benvenuto!


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

*lo so che ci sarebbe da parlarne*

da discutere da litigare...con tanta sofferenza in mezzo. Mi domando a che scopo però? Scopro dopo 3 anni che mi tradisce, forse da subito, comunque 3 anni di matrimonio son nulla, la sera prima mi dice che mi ama e che si sente pronta per un figlio...ma di cosa dobbiamo parlare? Lei per me non esiste più è uscita dalla mia vita! A che pro affrontare un percorso doloroso che non potrà mai cancellare ciò che è stato fatto? é questo quello che provo ora, magari tra un mese sarà diverso ed è quello che le ho detto ieri quando mi ha aspettato fuori dal mio studio.


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao ragazzo...avete più trovato occasione per parlare?

(intendo chiarire i termini dell'accaduto)


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> da discutere da litigare...con tanta sofferenza in mezzo. Mi domando a che scopo però? Scopro dopo 3 anni che mi tradisce, forse da subito, comunque 3 anni di matrimonio son nulla, la sera prima mi dice che mi ama e che si sente pronta per un figlio...ma di cosa dobbiamo parlare? Lei per me non esiste più è uscita dalla mia vita! A che pro affrontare un percorso doloroso che non potrà mai cancellare ciò che è stato fatto? é questo quello che provo ora, magari tra un mese sarà diverso ed è quello che le ho detto ieri quando mi ha aspettato fuori dal mio studio.


Ok mi sembra giusto che tu voglia riflettere e la tua reazione la comprendo benissimo, devi riflettere e metabolizzare e anche lei ha necessità di farlo 
può essere un mese o più o anche meno, certo che prima o poi "vi" dovrete confrontare  
3 anni di matrimonio ma presumo ancora prima anni di fidanzamento  cioè la conosci da tempo


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzo...avete più trovato occasione per parlare?
> 
> (intendo chiarire i termini dell'accaduto)


In pratica l ho sempre mandata via . Lei ha cercato, anche ieri mi ha aspettato fuori dallo studio .


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok mi sembra giusto che tu voglia riflettere e la tua reazione la comprendo benissimo, devi riflettere e metabolizzare e anche lei ha necessità di farlo
> può essere un mese o più o anche meno, certo che prima o poi "vi" dovrete confrontare
> 3 anni di matrimonio ma presumo ancora prima anni di fidanzamento  cioè la conosci da tempo


6anni


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION]

che vuol dire 'messaggio eliminato' in quote?


----------



## TradiAdmin (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> @_TradiAdmin_
> 
> che vuol dire 'messaggio eliminato' in quote?


che c'è un nuovo messaggio dal nuovo utente che dev'essere ancora validato.


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> che c'è un nuovo messaggio dal nuovo utente che dev'essere ancora validato.


Perfetto...ora è apparso.

Grazie! :up:


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> In pratica l ho sempre mandata via . Lei ha cercato, anche ieri mi ha aspettato fuori dallo studio .



Tu adesso sai solo ed esclusivamente che è andata una volta in un motel con un tizio.

Non hai neanche una vaga idea se si tratti di una storia che si trascina da un decennio o di una singola trombata con uno sconosciuto raccattato magari online (dico per dire)?


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tu adesso sai solo ed esclusivamente che è andata una volta in un motel con un tizio.
> 
> Non hai neanche una vaga idea se si tratti di una storia che si trascina da un decennio o di una singola trombata con uno sconosciuto raccattato magari online (dico per dire)?


Cambierebbe molto?


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambierebbe molto?


Direi di si...anche parecchio in tutta sincerità.

L'ossessione canonica del cornuto è conoscere per filo e per segno cosa sia accaduto.
Mi fa strano scappi via tappandosi le orecchie.
Magari gli sale tra poco...


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tu adesso sai solo ed esclusivamente che è andata una volta in un motel con un tizio.
> 
> Non hai neanche una vaga idea se si tratti di una storia che si trascina da un decennio o di una singola trombata con uno sconosciuto raccattato magari online (dico per dire)?


Cosa cambia ? Una relazione extra o la voglia di sesso ? Cosa cambia ? Ti ricordo 3 anni di matrimonio , non 30 !


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Direi di si...anche parecchio in tutta sincerità.
> 
> L'ossessione canonica del cornuto è conoscere per filo e per segno cosa sia accaduto.
> Mi fa strano scappi via tappandosi le orecchie.
> Magari gli sale tra poco...


Puo essere ma lui è anche un uomo, con una sua dignità, capisco bene la sua reazione, che suona più o meno così:

-Hai spezzato il nostro accordo ed il mio cuore, bene, non mi vedrai più, adesso crogiolati pure in te stessa, in compagnia dei tuoi sensi di colpa, se ne hai. Perchè devo passare io attraverso l'inferno per colpa tua?-


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Puo essere ma lui è anche un uomo, con una sua dignità, capisco bene la sua reazione, che suona più o meno così:
> 
> -Hai spezzato il nostro accordo ed il mio cuore, bene, non mi vedrai più, adesso crogiolati pure in te stessa, in compagnia dei tuoi sensi di colpa, se ne hai. Perchè devo passare io attraverso l'inferno per colpa tua?-



Perchè dopo che è scoppiata una bomba si va subito a far la conta dei danni, a vedere cosa sia recuperabile tra le macerie...è istinto.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> 6anni


 ecco 9 anni non son pochi, insomma quando ce la farai, fai parlare lei che lei dovrà pure spiegare


----------



## iosolo (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Puo essere ma lui è anche un uomo, con una sua dignità, capisco bene la sua reazione, che suona più o meno così:
> 
> -Hai spezzato il nostro accordo ed il mio cuore, bene, non mi vedrai più, adesso crogiolati pure in te stessa, in compagnia dei tuoi sensi di colpa, se ne hai. *Perchè devo passare io attraverso l'inferno per colpa tua?*-


Il problema è che ci passerà uguale. 

Con questo non voglio dire che non sia la soluzione migliore quella di prenderti del tempo per te, anzi, ma se speri di scappare da tutto quell'orrore non credo che ci riuscirai, purtroppo.


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Puo essere ma lui è anche un uomo, con una sua dignità, capisco bene la sua reazione, che suona più o meno così:
> 
> -Hai spezzato il nostro accordo ed il mio cuore, bene, non mi vedrai più, adesso crogiolati pure in te stessa, in compagnia dei tuoi sensi di colpa, se ne hai. Perchè devo passare io attraverso l'inferno per colpa tua?-


Bravisimo hai fatto un magnifico sunto di quanto provo in questo momento. Non nego che in qualche momento mi manchi, non nego che la penso sempre( non sarei qui sul forum altrimenti) ma per me è uscita . Non voglio passare i prossimi mesi a soffrire per cercare di recuperare qualcosa che è stato fatto e da lì non si torna indietro. Ho letto in questi giorni di persone che hanno sofferto per cercare un recupero, ma le condizioni erano diverse: anni assieme e poi ci si è dimenticati l uno dell' altra e poi scoprire invece che lei/lui è ancora nel cuore, figli, problemi economici. Ecco tutte le storie che ho letto hanno un comun denominatore: sofferenza e mai più come prima!


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perchè dopo che è scoppiata una bomba si va subito a far la conta dei danni, a vedere cosa sia recuperabile tra le macerie...è istinto.


Dai per scontato che ci sia qualcosa da recuperare, che lui voglia farlo.


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dai per scontato che ci sia qualcosa da recuperare, che lui voglia farlo.


Neanche per idea...vorrei solo sapere cosa diamine sia successo.
Non è curiosità pecoreccia, è capire bene cosa sia accaduto al mio rapporto, dove ho sbagliato, se ho sbagliato...etc.


Mi sembra allucinante non voler sapere per filo e per segno il genere e la forma delle corna che porto in testa.


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ecco 9 anni non son pochi, insomma quando ce la farai, fai parlare lei che lei dovrà pure spiegare


6 anni che ci conosciamo:
2 anni e mezzo di fida+3 matrimonio


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia ? Una relazione extra o la voglia di sesso ? Cosa cambia ? Ti ricordo 3 anni di matrimonio , non 30 !



E' come se mi dicessi che fare la escort di nascosto dal marito è la stessa cosa che scambiarsi cuoricini via skype con uno mai visto e incontrato. 
C'è un mondo di sfumature in mezzo, da cui dipende anche il percorso che dovrai fare per uscire vivo da questo duro colpo.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sposato da 3 anni unmese e mezzo fa scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Lo scopro nel modo più banale del mondo: doveva essere al lavoro, la vedo in macchina con uno, la seguo e vanno in motel.Il mondo mi crolla addosso non riuscivo a capire il perchè : la sera prima avevamo fatto l amore e lei mi ripete che desidera un figlio e di quanto mi ami. Ma allora perchè? Ho avuto una reazione che non mi aspettavo, non le ho detto nulla. Avevo il cuore gonfio di dolore ma non riuscivo a parlarne, a fare nulla. La sera sono tornato a casa tardi per non mangiare con lei, lei allegra come al solito io che non parlo non la guardo la evito. Mi chiede se c' è qualcosa  : non le rispondo. La sera non dormo nel letto con lei, faccio tardi davanti alla Tv e poi dormo sul divano. La mattina lei resta sorpresa di questa cosa e mi chiede nuovamente cosa c' è. Non le rispondo. Stesso copione la sera stessa e la notte stessa. Al mattino , anche lei non ha dormito, mi dice: sai tutto vero? Finalmente lo dice! Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da spiegare? Nulla. Mi manca, ma non c' è in me la voglia e forse la capacità di affrontare questi discorsi con lei. Perchè devo soffrire per superare una cosa che non dimenticheremo mai?


Guarda che se non l'affronti i mostri in testa non te li togli più

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Bravisimo hai fatto un magnifico sunto di quanto provo in questo momento. Non nego che in qualche momento mi manchi, non nego che la penso sempre( non sarei qui sul forum altrimenti) ma per me è uscita . Non voglio passare i prossimi mesi a soffrire per cercare di recuperare qualcosa che è stato fatto e da lì non si torna indietro. Ho letto in questi giorni di persone che hanno sofferto per cercare un recupero, ma le condizioni erano diverse: anni assieme e poi ci si è dimenticati l uno dell' altra e poi scoprire invece che lei/lui è ancora nel cuore, figli, problemi economici. Ecco tutte le storie che ho letto hanno un comun denominatore: sofferenza e mai più come prima!


Capisco, credo tra l'altro che reagirei come te. Ed è anche vero che sei sposato solo da 3 anni e non hai figli.
Non devi essere spaventato dal dolore però, fa parte della vita.

Se comunque questo tuo atteggiamento ti fa stare meglio tieni duro, a un mio amico è successo più o meno la stessa cosa, anni fa, e adesso sta con un'altra persona e lo vedo felice.
La sua signora invece è naufragata nei sensi di colpa, anche e soprattutto perchè lui ha agito con una durezza persino crudele, rinfacciandole in continuazione il disfacimento del loro rapporto e affondando il colpo ogni volta che ha potuto.
Attento perciò a non cadere nello spirito di vendetta perchè non riusciresti (nel male) a non spezzare più il legame con lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E' come se mi dicessi che fare la escort di nascosto dal marito è la stessa cosa che scambiarsi cuoricini via skype con uno mai visto e incontrato.
> C'è un mondo di sfumature in mezzo, da cui dipende anche il percorso che dovrai fare per uscire vivo da questo duro colpo.


Appunto, però se cominci a pensare che magari non è solo colpa sua se hai le corna in testa (sì lo so che è una cosa di merda da dire, ma se non fai questo passaggio non arriverai mai a vedere le cose con il giusto distacco), e che essere stato tradito magari fa di lei una zoccola, ma non ti rende automaticamente un santo, secondo me ti fai proprio tanto male

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E' come se mi dicessi che fare la escort di nascosto dal marito è la stessa cosa che scambiarsi cuoricini via skype con uno mai visto e incontrato.
> C'è un mondo di sfumature in mezzo, da cui dipende anche il percorso che dovrai fare per uscire vivo da questo duro colpo.



fare la escort è un lavoro, che magari neppure ti piace. Se ci sei andata e nn sei una escort i casi sono due:

o ti sei presa una imbambolata sentimentale, ma visto che la sera prima mi dicevi che volevi il ns bambino non penso
o che questo ti fa sangue ....dimmi a te va bene....?


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che se non l'affronti i mostri in testa non te li togli più
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quello che penso anche io: occorre guardare il mostro in faccia, se si vuole sconfiggerlo.


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, però se cominci a pensare che magari non è solo colpa sua se hai le corna in testa (sì lo so che è una cosa di merda da dire, ma se non fai questo passaggio non arriverai mai a vedere le cose con il giusto distacco), e che essere stato tradito magari fa di lei una zoccola, ma non ti rende automaticamente un santo, secondo me ti fai proprio tanto male
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Io dico solo che è di vitale importanza fare chiarezza, razionalizzare...prima di analizzare.

Una buona analisi la fai quando hai dati completi davanti, non supposizioni e mezze verità.


Quindi il primo passo è capire cosa diamine abbia combinato la moglie, che ancora mi pare sia solo una tipa sospesa a mezz'aria.


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io dico solo che è di vitale importanza fare chiarezza, razionalizzare...prima di analizzare.
> 
> Una buona analisi la fai quando hai dati completi davanti, non supposizioni e mezze verità.
> 
> ...




cosa significa " tipa sospesa a mezz' aria" ?


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io dico solo che è di vitale importanza fare chiarezza, razionalizzare...prima di analizzare.
> 
> Una buona analisi la fai quando hai dati completi davanti, non supposizioni e mezze verità.
> 
> ...


Non avrai mai dati completi.
Avrai solo versioni, dentro le quali ti ci perderai, nella migliore delle ipotesi, e resterai infinocchiato nella peggiore.
Il nostro amico guarda alla sostanza e non mi sento di dargli torto, anzi.


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> fare la escort è un lavoro, che magari neppure ti piace. Se ci sei andata e nn sei una escort i casi sono due:
> 
> o ti sei presa una imbambolata sentimentale, ma visto che la sera prima mi dicevi che volevi il ns bambino non penso
> o che questo ti fa sangue ....dimmi a te va bene....?


Ovvio che no...ma se noti ci sono casi e casi, storie e storie. E' un tuo diritto sapere cosa sia successo.




Luciano632 ha detto:


> cosa significa " tipa sospesa a mezz' aria" ?


Intendo dire che ancora non ti ha raccontato una versione dei fatti. 




spleen ha detto:


> Non avrai mai dati completi.
> Avrai solo versioni, dentro le quali ti ci perderai, nella migliore delle ipotesi, e resterai infinocchiato nella peggiore.
> Il nostro amico guarda alla sostanza e non mi sento di dargli torto, anzi.


Una verità esiste sempre. Se lei è onesta gli vomita addosso pure le virgole...in generale sta a lui capire cosa ci sia di vero nel racconto o fare verifiche. 

In ogni caso torno a ribadire la necessità di un confronto. Poi ci si può affidare a qualsiasi sensazione emerga q quindi salutare malamente o lucidarsi le corna per benino...


----------



## flower7700 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da spiegare? Nulla.


Ciao, benvenuto.

Il mio parere è che tu dovresti parlarle, e farti spiegare quello che è successo. 3 anni di matrimonio e tu vai via senza neppure ascoltare ? Anche se tu vuoi chiudere definitivamente per poterlo fare bisogna parlarsi, archiviare la cosa. Come fai a non avere nessuna curiosità?


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ovvio che no...ma se noti ci sono casi e casi, storie e storie. E' un tuo diritto sapere cosa sia successo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa ti fa credere con tanta sicurezza che una che non si è fatta scrupolo di andare in motel e tacerti i suoi comodi, poi voglia dirti la "verità" e non una sua versione edulcorata?

Vuoi scommettere che poi cominciano le solite ridicole litanie:
- Tu non c'eri
- Mi sentivo trascurata
- E' stato solo sesso ( come se fosse una attenuante ).
- L'altro mi ha circuita 
etc.


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa credere con tanta sicurezza che una che non si è fatta scrupolo di andare in motel e tacerti i suoi comodi, poi voglia dirti la "verità" e non una sua versione edulcorata?
> 
> Vuoi scommettere che poi cominciano le solite ridicole litanie:
> - Tu non c'eri
> ...



è proprio questo che non voglio vivere....e ripeto: la sera prima mi ha detto che si sentiva pronta per un figlio!!! e che caxxo!!


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto.
> 
> *Il mio parere è che tu dovresti parlarle, e farti spiegare quello che è successo. *3 anni di matrimonio e tu vai via senza neppure ascoltare ? Anche se tu vuoi chiudere definitivamente per poterlo fare bisogna parlarsi, archiviare la cosa. Come fai a non avere nessuna curiosità?


Non è che sia difficile da immaginare eh.


----------



## Ross (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa credere con tanta sicurezza che una che non si è fatta scrupolo di andare in motel e tacerti i suoi comodi, poi voglia dirti la "verità" e non una sua versione edulcorata?
> 
> Vuoi scommettere che poi cominciano le solite ridicole litanie:
> - Tu non c'eri
> ...



Niente...intanto ascolto guardandoti negli occhi cosa hai da dire.
Poi valuto.


Lo vedo come un percorso fisiologico, Spleen...assimilabile all'attraversamento di un fiume: se vuoi passare oltre devi guadare, non ci sono cazzi.


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> è proprio questo che non voglio vivere....e ripeto: la sera prima mi ha detto che si sentiva pronta per un figlio!!! e che caxxo!!


Correvi anche il rischio di allevare un bambino non tuo, e magari di scoprirlo più avanti.
Non oso pensare con quali conseguenze per te e lui.

In effetti non riuscirei ad immaginare una carognata più grande.

Il tuo negarti è una forma di vendetta, originale del resto, rispetto alla media di quello che si sente.


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Niente...intanto ascolto guardandoti negli occhi cosa hai da dire.
> Poi valuto.
> 
> 
> Lo vedo come un percorso fisiologico, Spleen...assimilabile all'attraversamento di un fiume: se vuoi passare oltre devi guadare, non ci sono cazzi.


Un sacco di gente si è annegata attraversando quei fiumi.
Essere ascoltata non è un suo diritto (di lei). E' lei che ha spezzato il "Noi",che se ne assuma le responsabilità.
Se lui non vuole indossare i panni del cornuto e contento delle giustificazioni che gli propinerà sicuramente dove sta il problema?
Ripeto, per me lui ha fatto bene, ma io non sono un uomo "moderno" si sa.


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Correvi anche il rischio di allevare un bambino non tuo, e magari di scoprirlo più avanti.
> Non oso pensare con quali conseguenze per te e lui.
> 
> In effetti non riuscirei ad immaginare una carognata più grande.
> ...




Non penso sia incinta...il figlio che intendeva era "nostro figlio"


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non penso sia incinta...il figlio che intendeva era "nostro figlio"


Si, ho capito, la mia era una iperbole.


----------



## riccardo1973 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia ? Una relazione extra o la voglia di sesso ? Cosa cambia ? Ti ricordo 3 anni di matrimonio , non 30 !


 ciao Luciano, anch'io quando l'ho scoperto ho reagito come te, sono andato via di casa con una valigia di rabbia e nausea. Vedevo completamente nero. Poi la voglia di discutere è arrivata e la rabbia si è trasformata in un vomito di delusione e amarezza che ho fatto piovere su di lei....ti capisco. Prenditi il tuo tempo. In parte guarda il lato positivo se riesci adesso: non avete figli, puoi ricominciare una vita senza iter burocratici/legali cancellandola se vuoi dalla tua vita oppure perdonandola se ci riesci....Forza! qui sei in buona compagnia....


----------



## riccardo1973 (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa credere con tanta sicurezza che una che non si è fatta scrupolo di andare in motel e tacerti i suoi comodi, poi voglia dirti la "verità" e non una sua versione edulcorata?
> 
> Vuoi scommettere che poi cominciano le solite ridicole litanie:
> - Tu non c'eri
> ...


 quoto! dovremmo scrivere un libro sulla banalità del traditore!!! io aggiungo per esperienza: è stata una cazzata...l'abbiamo fatto una volta sola....non mi è piaciuto neanche...non so non ero io mi devo ritrovare....
:rotfl:


----------



## riccardo1973 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> è proprio questo che non voglio vivere....e ripeto: la sera prima mi ha detto che si sentiva pronta per un figlio!!! e che caxxo!!


Io nonostante tutto sono con te...almeno quando è successo a me stavamo passando un periodo di merda come coppia, ci ignoravamo, ognuno era proteso verso i propri interessi, non condividevamo le piccole cose, insomma ci eravamo persi nella quotidianità. Ma a te la sera prima, che cazzo, ti mette in cantiere un figlio! e la mattina se la fa con un tizio in motel....sei stato anche troppo signore nell'andartene senza commettere danni fisici!


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Un sacco di gente si è annegata attraversando quei fiumi.
> Essere ascoltata non è un suo diritto (di lei). E' lei che ha spezzato il "Noi",che se ne assuma le responsabilità.
> Se lui non vuole indossare i panni del cornuto e contento delle giustificazioni che gli propinerà sicuramente dove sta il problema?
> Ripeto, per me lui ha fatto bene, ma io non sono un uomo "moderno" si sa.


Mi sembra la storia di quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si è tagliato le palle.
Nessuno dice che lui debba parlare con la moglie per fare un favore alla moglie e darle l'occasione di ricucire. Secondo me è fondamentale che lui si chiarisca con la moglie perché se ti chiudi a cozza e non riempi il vuoto anche con la sua versione, quel vuoto ri si mangia. E se quel vuoto non ti si mangia vuol dire che non te ne fregava un cazzo nemmeno prima, ma non mi sembra questo il caso.
Non è una proposta altruistica, o di giustizia. La giustizia nel mondo delle corna non esiste. È proprio che ha senso farlo per non lasciare sospesi. Altrimenti le possibilità di guardare avanti si assottigliano. E comunque, anche se ho notato che lui ha risposto a tutti tranne che a me, forse sarebbe il caso di prendere in considerazione che in un tradimento esistono delle corresponsabilità. Anche se poi materialmente chi spezza il "noi" è uno solo dei due

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sembra la storia di quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si è tagliato le palle.
> Nessuno dice che lui debba parlare con la moglie per fare un favore alla moglie e darle l'occasione di ricucire. Secondo me è fondamentale che lui si chiarisca con la moglie perché se ti chiudi a cozza e non riempi il vuoto anche con la sua versione, quel vuoto ri si mangia. E se quel vuoto non ti si mangia vuol dire che non te ne fregava un cazzo nemmeno prima, ma non mi sembra questo il caso.
> Non è una proposta altruistica, o di giustizia. La giustizia nel mondo delle corna non esiste. È proprio che ha senso farlo per non lasciare sospesi. Altrimenti le possibilità di guardare avanti si assottigliano. E comunque, anche se ho notato che lui ha risposto a tutti tranne che a me, forse sarebbe il caso di prendere in considerazione che in un tradimento esistono delle corresponsabilità. Anche se poi materialmente chi spezza il "noi" è uno solo dei due
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Regola numero 1 se qualcosa non va se ne parla , raccogliere i cocci dopo è complicato . Regola numero 2 se qualcosa non va non mi dici che ti senti pronta per un figlio .


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sembra la storia di quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si è tagliato le palle.
> Nessuno dice che lui debba parlare con la moglie per fare un favore alla moglie e darle l'occasione di ricucire. Secondo me è fondamentale che lui si chiarisca con la moglie perché se ti chiudi a cozza e non riempi il vuoto anche con la sua versione, quel vuoto ri si mangia. E se quel vuoto non ti si mangia vuol dire che non te ne fregava un cazzo nemmeno prima, ma non mi sembra questo il caso.
> Non è una proposta altruistica, o di giustizia. La giustizia nel mondo delle corna non esiste. È proprio che ha senso farlo per non lasciare sospesi. Altrimenti le possibilità di guardare avanti si assottigliano. E comunque, anche se ho notato che lui ha risposto a tutti tranne che a me, forse sarebbe il caso di prendere in considerazione che in un tradimento esistono delle corresponsabilità. Anche se poi materialmente chi spezza il "noi" è uno solo dei due
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Parole vuote. 
Adesso lui fa quello che si sente di fare, per il suo (di lui) benessere, come lei lo ha fatto per farsi i cazzi suoi.
Sul fatto delle presunte responsabilità se la svanghi lei adesso, se è capace, visto che ha scelto (lei) la strada delle corna.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Parole vuote.
> Adesso lui fa quello che si sente di fare, per il suo (di lui) benessere, come lei lo ha fatto per farsi i cazzi suoi.
> Sul fatto delle presunte responsabilità se la svanghi lei adesso, se è capace, visto che ha scelto (lei) la strada delle corna.


Quello che dovrebbe fare per il suo benessere secondo me lo ho già detto.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Regola numero 1 se qualcosa non va se ne parla , raccogliere i cocci dopo è complicato . Regola numero 2 se qualcosa non va non mi dici che ti senti pronta per un figlio .


Regola numero 3, visto che mi pare che le regole non ti abbiamo protetto più di tanto dalla tua realtà, forse è il caso che invece con le regole ti confronti con i fatti. Ti ha detto che era pronta per un figlio? Magari è vero. Poverina, le ha detto male, magari facevate un bimbo e si sarebbe calmata, non avresti saputo mai nulla, avresti campato felice fino a 80 anni. Ora un giro di coincidenze ha fatto sì che tu ti sia scontrato con questa situazione. Come pensi di muoverti per uscirne?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Parole vuote


Mi ero dimenticato che tu sei un turista


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sposato da 3 anni unmese e mezzo fa scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Lo scopro nel modo più banale del mondo: doveva essere al lavoro, la vedo in macchina con uno, la seguo e vanno in motel.Il mondo mi crolla addosso non riuscivo a capire il perchè : la sera prima avevamo fatto l amore e lei mi ripete che desidera un figlio e di quanto mi ami. Ma allora perchè? Ho avuto una reazione che non mi aspettavo, non le ho detto nulla. Avevo il cuore gonfio di dolore ma non riuscivo a parlarne, a fare nulla. La sera sono tornato a casa tardi per non mangiare con lei, lei allegra come al solito io che non parlo non la guardo la evito. Mi chiede se c' è qualcosa  : non le rispondo. La sera non dormo nel letto con lei, faccio tardi davanti alla Tv e poi dormo sul divano. La mattina lei resta sorpresa di questa cosa e mi chiede nuovamente cosa c' è. Non le rispondo. Stesso copione la sera stessa e la notte stessa. Al mattino , anche lei non ha dormito, mi dice: sai tutto vero? Finalmente lo dice! Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da spiegare? Nulla. Mi manca, ma non c' è in me la voglia e forse la capacità di affrontare questi discorsi con lei. Perchè devo soffrire per superare una cosa che non dimenticheremo mai?


Poverina, cercava un po' di distrazione prima di affrontare una vita di sacrifici dedicata alla famiglia. Magari poi scopriva che pur con gli impegni familiari qualche scappatella ci poteva sempre scappare.

Se riesci a troncare come stai facendo, non ti girare e vai avanti così. Non hai figli da salvaguardare, non c'è bisogno che ti fai indorare la pillola per fortuna. Concediti il prossimo giro di giostra.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Poverina, cercava un po' di distrazione prima di affrontare una vita di sacrifici dedicata alla famiglia. Magari poi scopriva che pur con gli impegni familiari qualche scappatella ci poteva sempre scappare.
> 
> Se riesci a troncare come stai facendo, non ti girare e vai avanti così. Non hai figli da salvaguardare, non c'è bisogno che ti fai indorare la pillola per fortuna. Concediti il prossimo giro di giostra.


Sciogliere il matrimonio son comunque rogne, in qualche modo vanno affrontate. Nessuno dice che debba ripigliarsi la moglie però secondo me arrivare a guardarla in faccia senza scappare come un coniglietto con la coda fra le gambe male non fa

Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Poverina, cercava un po' di distrazione prima di affrontare una vita di sacrifici dedicata alla famiglia. Magari poi scopriva che pur con gli impegni familiari qualche scappatella ci poteva sempre scappare.
> 
> Se riesci a troncare come stai facendo, non ti girare e vai avanti così. Non hai figli da salvaguardare, non c'è bisogno che ti fai indorare la pillola per fortuna. Concediti il prossimo giro di giostra.


Quototi, tanto per cambiare.


----------



## marietto (21 Ottobre 2016)

Quoto con decisione [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] ... E sono d'accordo con l'utente, non c'è proprio niente da spiegare.,,

Se decidi di parlarle, fallo solo perchè senti che serve a te, non per altro...

Dopo tre anni di matrimonio, zero figli, e dichiarazioni d'amore e di voglia di mettere in piedi una famiglia non vedo proprio cosa potrebbe dirti di illuminante, se non la classica litania di scuse inutili...


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

*Che prima o poi dovrò*

Incontrarla lo so anche io ma certamente non per discutere di cosa è successo . È successo nulla potrà cancellarlo . Ci incontreremo per parlare della separazione anche se c è poco da discutere : figli non ce ne sono , lei lavora , io lavoro , casa regalata da suo padre quindi sua , al massimo parleremo dei mobili . Il mio distacco e la mia freddezza saranno quello che mi sentirò in quel momento . Non sto scappando da un confronto e' che per me non vi è nulla su cui confrontarsi . Magari mi racconterà se io vorrò sapere ma ora come ora non mi interessa . So che è successo .


----------



## Tradito? (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> fare la escort è un lavoro, che magari neppure ti piace. Se ci sei andata e nn sei una escort i casi sono due:
> 
> o ti sei presa una imbambolata sentimentale, ma visto che la sera prima mi dicevi che volevi il ns bambino non penso
> o che questo ti fa sangue ....dimmi a te va bene....?


E poi si scopre la falsità di una persona di cui non avrai mai più fiducia. Secondo me nel tuo caso il vaso è rotto definitamente e poi non hai figli. A mio avviso hai fatto bene


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Incontrarla lo so anche io ma certamente non per discutere di cosa è successo . È successo nulla potrà cancellarlo . Ci incontreremo per parlare della separazione anche se c è poco da discutere : figli non ce ne sono , lei lavora , io lavoro , casa regalata da suo padre quindi sua , al massimo parleremo dei mobili . Il mio distacco e la mia freddezza saranno quello che mi sentirò in quel momento . Non sto scappando da un confronto e' che per me non vi è nulla su cui confrontarsi . Magari mi racconterà se io vorrò sapere ma ora come ora non mi interessa . So che è successo .


Infatti secondo me l'idea è chiarire nella misura in cui il chiarire stesso ti sarà utile. Nessuna concessione perché tanto non te ne viene in tasca nulla

Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me l'idea è chiarire nella misura in cui il chiarire stesso ti sarà utile. Nessuna concessione perché tanto non te ne viene in tasca nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo confrontarmi con tutti voi mi ha dato ancora più determinazione e sicurezza . Mi sento forte . Mi viene voglia di chiamarla per vederci e sentire cosa mi racconterà , non per cercare di ricostruire , è inutile , ma per guardarla in faccia dritto negli occhi .


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Incontrarla lo so anche io ma certamente non per discutere di cosa è successo . È successo nulla potrà cancellarlo . Ci incontreremo per parlare della separazione anche se c è poco da discutere : figli non ce ne sono , lei lavora , io lavoro , casa regalata da suo padre quindi sua , al massimo parleremo dei mobili . Il mio distacco e la mia freddezza saranno quello che mi sentirò in quel momento . Non sto scappando da un confronto e' che per me non vi è nulla su cui confrontarsi . Magari mi racconterà se io vorrò sapere ma ora come ora non mi interessa . So che è successo .


Ciao Luciano, duro colpo accidenti!
L'unica regola, in questo momento, è fare quello che senti, cioè quello che ti fa stare meno male.
Al poi ci penserai dopo, un giorno alla volta...


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Incontrarla lo so anche io ma certamente non per discutere di cosa è successo . È successo nulla potrà cancellarlo . Ci incontreremo per parlare della separazione anche se c è poco da discutere : figli non ce ne sono , lei lavora , io lavoro , casa regalata da suo padre quindi sua , al massimo parleremo dei mobili . Il mio distacco e la mia freddezza saranno quello che mi sentirò in quel momento . Non sto scappando da un confronto e' che per me non vi è nulla su cui confrontarsi . Magari mi racconterà se io vorrò sapere ma ora come ora non mi interessa . So che è successo .


Liscio come l'olio, che non fa una piega manco se t'ammazzi.

Mica intendevo di non parlarci, come si potrebbe non confrontarsi. Ecco parlate dei mobili, dille che le lasci il letto.


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sciogliere il matrimonio son comunque rogne, in qualche modo vanno affrontate. Nessuno dice che debba ripigliarsi la moglie però secondo me arrivare a guardarla in faccia senza scappare come un coniglietto con la coda fra le gambe male non fa
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non c'entra un cazzo di niente. Dove lo vedi il coniglio.


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> da discutere da litigare...con tanta sofferenza in mezzo. Mi domando a che scopo però? Scopro dopo 3 anni che mi tradisce, forse da subito, comunque 3 anni di matrimonio son nulla, la sera prima mi dice che mi ama e che si sente pronta per un figlio...ma di cosa dobbiamo parlare? Lei per me non esiste più è uscita dalla mia vita! A che pro affrontare un percorso doloroso che non potrà mai cancellare ciò che è stato fatto? é questo quello che provo ora, magari tra un mese sarà diverso ed è quello che le ho detto ieri quando mi ha aspettato fuori dal mio studio.


sei il mio eroe.

io quando scoprii che mi tradiva, la perdonai perchè volevo stare con lei, mi sarebbe piaciuto avere la tua determinazione.

sei da ammirare.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Questo confrontarmi con tutti voi mi ha dato ancora più determinazione e sicurezza . Mi sento forte . Mi viene voglia di chiamarla per vederci e sentire cosa mi racconterà , non per cercare di ricostruire , è inutile , ma per guardarla in faccia dritto negli occhi .


Chiamala col senso del: chiariamo che mi lavo dalle palle e vaffanculo. Premesso questo, lavoriamo sul come mi lavo dalle palle...

Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sei il mio eroe.
> 
> io quando scoprii che mi tradiva, la perdonai perchè volevo stare con lei, mi sarebbe piaciuto avere la tua determinazione.
> 
> sei da ammirare.


Galvanizzato l ho appena chiamata . Le ho dato appuntamento per domani sera . Vediamo e poi una pietra su .


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Ottobre 2016)

> Buongiorno, sposato da 3 anni unmese e mezzo fa scopro che mia moglie mi  tradisce. Lo scopro nel modo più banale del mondo: doveva essere al  lavoro, la vedo in macchina con uno, la seguo e vanno in motel.Il mondo  mi crolla addosso non riuscivo a capire il perchè : la sera prima  avevamo fatto l amore e lei mi ripete che desidera un figlio e di quanto  mi ami. Ma allora perchè? Ho avuto una reazione che non mi aspettavo,  non le ho detto nulla. Avevo il cuore gonfio di dolore ma non riuscivo a  parlarne, a fare nulla. La sera sono tornato a casa tardi per non  mangiare con lei, lei allegra come al solito io che non parlo non la  guardo la evito. Mi chiede se c' è qualcosa  : non le rispondo. La sera  non dormo nel letto con lei, faccio tardi davanti alla Tv e poi dormo  sul divano. La mattina lei resta sorpresa di questa cosa e mi chiede  nuovamente cosa c' è. Non le rispondo. Stesso copione la sera stessa e  la notte stessa. Al mattino , anche lei non ha dormito, mi dice: sai  tutto vero? Finalmente lo dice! Io non le rispondo faccio le valigie e  me ne vado. Lei ha cercato di parlarmi di spiegare, ma cosa c' è da  spiegare? Nulla. Mi manca, ma non c' è in me la voglia e forse la  capacità di affrontare questi discorsi con lei. Perchè devo soffrire per  superare una cosa che non dimenticheremo mai?


Ti ammiro.



Ross ha detto:


> Tu adesso sai solo ed esclusivamente che è andata una volta in un motel con un tizio.
> 
> Non hai neanche una vaga idea se si tratti di una storia che si trascina da un decennio o di una singola trombata con uno sconosciuto raccattato magari online (dico per dire)?


Dopo soli 3 anni per me il motivo non cambierebbe la sostanza delle cose; non c'è nulla da dire da parte di lui nè da ascoltare. Se lei proprio avesse voglia di comunicare con lui dovrebbe scrivergli una gran bella, lunga lettera che lui potrebbe leggere. 



spleen ha detto:


> Non avrai mai dati completi.
> Avrai solo versioni, dentro le quali ti ci perderai, nella migliore delle ipotesi, e resterai infinocchiato nella peggiore.
> Il nostro amico guarda alla sostanza e non mi sento di dargli torto, anzi.





marietto ha detto:


> Quoto con decisione @_spleen_ e @_JON_ ... E sono d'accordo con l'utente, non c'è proprio niente da spiegare.,,
> 
> Se decidi di parlarle, fallo solo perchè senti che serve a te, non per altro...
> 
> Dopo tre anni di matrimonio, zero figli, e dichiarazioni d'amore e di voglia di mettere in piedi una famiglia non vedo proprio cosa potrebbe dirti di illuminante, se non la classica litania di scuse inutili...


Anch'io quoto [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION], [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]. Risparmairsi un calvario inutile è quanto di meglio il nostro nuovo amico può fare per sè. Sinceramente spero che non si faccia intortare all'incontro che ha deciso di avere con lei. 
Ribadisco che la sua reazione dignitosissima ha tutta la mia ammirazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ti ammiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao tesoro bello :amici:


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'entra un cazzo di niente. Dove lo vedi il coniglio.


Se rispondi così puoi pure andartene affanculo subito, senza passare dal via e senza ritirare le 20000. Scappare dal confronto adducendo il fatto di essere stati traditi vuol dire avere paura. Del confronto, mica di lei. Oltretutto il fatto che invece di affrontarla nella stessa casa ci sia rimasto a dormire una notte sul divano e poi sia uscito senza una parola mi fa pensare esattamente che lui avesse paura del confronto. Come ti ho già spiegato, ritengo che avere le corde non ti rende automaticamente un santo. Quindi se il nostro amico ultimo arrivato vorrà avere la cortesia di spiegarsi, gli avevo già chiesto se secondo lui del tradimento che ha subito non ci potrebbe essere una sua corresponsabilità.
E non parlo proprio di cogliere i segnali. Le donne quando decidono, decidono. La persona che mi ha segnalato questo forum è stata scaricata e tradita quando la sua compagna dell'epoca gli disse che voleva un figlio, e lui le rispose che non si sentiva pronto. Lei inizia a guardarsi in giro, passano tre o quattro mesi, e lei comincia a farsi i cazzi suoi fuori perché si sentiva destabilizzata. Adesso non voglio fare lo sborone perché purtroppo di questi casi per lavoro ne vedo e ne sento tanti, ma se rispondi male mi costringi ad alzare i toni.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Galvanizzato l ho appena chiamata . Le ho dato appuntamento per domani sera . Vediamo e poi una pietra su .


Sta attento. Ulisse si fece legare al palo. Non è che torni qui bello intortato eh?!


----------



## Tradito? (21 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sta attento. Ulisse si fece legare al palo. Non è che torni qui bello intortato eh?!


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Galvanizzato l ho appena chiamata . Le ho dato appuntamento per domani sera . Vediamo e poi una pietra su .


Bravo Ciccio. Continua così. Chiedile perché l'ha fatto e utilizza queste informazioni per te, non per lei. Se ti punge vaghezza di tornare insieme, pensa a questo: tanto non potrai mai più fidarti. Tanto se tornassi con lei ogni volta che arriva una telefonata o un WhatsApp salteresti sulla sedia. Tanto se tornassi con lei ogni volta che lei e arriva 5 minuti in ritardo tu cominci a guardare l'orologio. È una vita di merda, e fare quel tipo di vita non ti renderebbe un eroe. Anzi, 99% passeresti il tempo a a raccontarti che non è successo niente, e faresti la fine di quel rincoglionito di San Giuseppe, che a forza di raccontarsi che la moglie aveva fatto un figlio con lo Spirito Santo, ci ha costruito sopra una religione. Dammi retta, essere cornuti non è questione di tradimento, è una condizione dell'anima

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se rispondi così puoi pure andartene affanculo subito, senza passare dal via e senza ritirare le 20000. Scappare dal confronto adducendo il fatto di essere stati traditi vuol dire avere paura. Del confronto, mica di lei. Oltretutto il fatto che invece di affrontarla nella stessa casa ci sia rimasto a dormire una notte sul divano e poi sia uscito senza una parola mi fa pensare esattamente che lui avesse paura del confronto. Come ti ho già spiegato, ritengo che avere le corde non ti rende automaticamente un santo. Quindi se il nostro amico ultimo arrivato vorrà avere la cortesia di spiegarsi, gli avevo già chiesto se secondo lui del tradimento che ha subito non ci potrebbe essere una sua corresponsabilità.
> E non parlo proprio di cogliere i segnali. Le donne quando decidono, decidono. La persona che mi ha segnalato questo forum è stata scaricata e tradita quando la sua compagna dell'epoca gli disse che voleva un figlio, e lui le rispose che non si sentiva pronto. Lei inizia a guardarsi in giro, passano tre o quattro mesi, e lei comincia a farsi i cazzi suoi fuori perché si sentiva destabilizzata. Adesso non voglio fare lo sborone perché purtroppo di questi casi per lavoro ne vedo e ne sento tanti, ma se rispondi male mi costringi ad alzare i toni.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Spero di non doverti dare ragione. Altrimenti chi ti sente poi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Sì. Viene il desiderio di capire come abbia potuto, ma non credo che possa cambiare il sentire.
È successa una cosa simile a un'amica di mia figlia. Lei e il marito, dopo un anno di matrimonio, decidono di avere un figlio. Il primo mese non rimane incinta. Lui le dice che è meglio così perché si è innamorato di un'altra. Anzi le chiede se lo aiuta a fare la valigia perché va a fare il week end con la nuova donna e che al ritorno concorderanno la separazione.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro bello :amici:


Ciao piccola, grandissima donna  



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Viene il desiderio di capire come abbia potuto, ma non credo che possa cambiare il sentire.
> È successa una cosa simile a un'amica di mia figlia. Lei e il marito, dopo un anno di matrimonio, decidono di avere un figlio. Il primo mese non rimane incinta. Lui le dice che è meglio così perché si è innamorato di un'altra. Anzi le chiede se lo aiuta a fare la valigia perché va a fare il week end con la nuova donna e che al ritorno concorderanno la separazione.



Due sono le cose: o gli chiudi le palle dentro la valigia ad uno così, avendo cura di tirare bene la lampo , oppure gliela fai veramente nella speranza di togliere pure cinque minuti della sua presenza nella tua vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Viene il desiderio di capire come abbia potuto, ma non credo che possa cambiare il sentire.
> È successa una cosa simile a un'amica di mia figlia. Lei e il marito, dopo un anno di matrimonio, decidono di avere un figlio. Il primo mese non rimane incinta. Lui le dice che è meglio così perché si è innamorato di un'altra. Anzi le chiede se lo aiuta a fare la valigia perché va a fare il week end con la nuova donna e che al ritorno concorderanno la separazione.


Oh mamma mia santissima  
che strxdheticmdoemsomckrmcoemxmekxmrifmricm!!!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ciao piccola, grandissima donna  View attachment 12098
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oppure la riempi  di mattoni e gliela dai inta a capa  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Luciano632 ha detto:


> Galvanizzato l ho appena chiamata . Le ho dato appuntamento per domani sera . Vediamo e poi una pietra su .


Hai fatto bene!
Se affronti e ti avvicini a lei, che rappresenta ora il fallimento di te, questo fallimento lo esorcizzi

Poi farai come vuoi

Se fuggi te lo porterai a spasso nel tuo futuro.
Cosi temo


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene!
> Se affronti e ti avvicini a lei, che rappresenta ora il fallimento di te, questo fallimento lo esorcizzi
> 
> Poi farai come vuoi
> ...


Nella reazione di Luciano si può vedere una fuga dal fallimento oppure si possono intravedere due palle tante così da non avere neanche bisogno di spiegazioni, da consentirgli di elaborare i fatti nudi e crudi senza troppi arzigogoli. Ma uno così, secondo me col piffero che si fa intortare.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oppure la riempi  di mattoni e gliela dai inta a capa  :rotfl::rotfl:


Volevi che ti riempissi la valigia? L'ho fatto, caro, ma perdonami se non è del tipo imbottito che attutisce i colpi :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene!
> Se affronti e ti avvicini a lei, che rappresenta ora il fallimento di te, questo fallimento lo esorcizzi
> 
> Poi farai come vuoi
> ...


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Volevi che ti riempissi la valigia? L'ho fatto, caro, ma perdonami se non è del tipo imbottito che attutisce i colpi :rotfl:


Naturalmente non gliel'ha fatta.
Hanno dovuto convivere un po' per avere lei il tempo di trovare una sistemazione. Lui è andato con la tipa nella casa coniugale. Entrambi pagano il mutuo in attesa di venderla.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nella reazione di Luciano si può vedere una fuga dal fallimento oppure si possono intravedere due palle tante così da non avere neanche bisogno di spiegazioni, da consentirgli di elaborare i fatti nudi e crudi senza troppi arzigogoli. Ma uno così, secondo me col piffero che si fa intortare.


Purtroppo temo che sia proprio la paura dell intortaggio che ti fa scappare

Quella te la porti a braccetto nel futuro


----------



## mistral (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao Luciano,mi dispiace .
Gia scoprire un tradimento è brutto quando sei nel pieno di una crisi e un po' te lo aspetti  e a volte ti auspichi che l'altro venga rapito da una Zoccola aliena ,figuriamoci quando tutto appare sereno e propositivo per il futuro di coppia.Deve essere una botta pazzesca.
Proprio perché hai preso una botta io credo che tu non sia affatto lucido .Devi chiarire con lei e sentire ciò che ha da dirti ,sentire la sua versione ti tornerà utile in futuro per capire quali potrebbero essere stati anche i tuoi errori,lasciare caselle vuote a mio parere non ti permetterà di liberarti perché ti riporterà ogni volta al voler sapere perché.Magari ora ti pare di non volerlo ma ad acque più chete il pensiero ti tornerà spesso.
Togliti tutti i dubbi ora e liberati  ringrazia che hai un bagaglio leggero da condividere con lei .


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente non gliel'ha fatta.
> Hanno dovuto convivere un po' per avere lei il tempo di trovare una sistemazione. Lui è andato con la tipa nella casa coniugale. Entrambi pagano il mutuo in attesa di venderla.


Scarrellando ot: certo che ce ne vuole di fegato per insediarsi in una casa messa su dallo stesso uomo con un'altra donna.


----------



## mistral (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scarrellando ot: certo che ce ne vuole di fegato per insediarsi in una casa messa su dallo stesso uomo con un'altra donna.


Piu che fegato penserei ad una mancanza di dignità.


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

*Non vorrei sopravvalutarmi*

Ma professionalmente sono abituato a prendere decisioni in momenti di fortissimo stress  , ma devo essere ad ogni modo lucido razionale emotivamente neutro . Domani sarò così , farò finta di essere sul lavoro . Questo è nulla s confronto .


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Volevi che ti riempissi la valigia? L'ho fatto, caro, ma perdonami se non è del tipo imbottito che attutisce i colpi :rotfl:


E siccome la vendetta va servita fredda prima gliela metto in frigo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma professionalmente sono abituato a prendere decisioni in momenti di fortissimo stress  , ma devo essere ad ogni modo lucido razionale emotivamente neutro . Domani sarò così , farò finta di essere sul lavoro . Questo è nulla s confronto .


Spero tu non sia stato così algido e distaccato anche nel tuo matrimonio....
Quanti anni avete?


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Spero tu non sia stato così algido e distaccato anche nel tuo matrimonio....
> Quanti anni avete?


No assolutamente . A casa mi trasformavo sono sempre stato romantico le ho dedicato poesie , magari non all altezza dei grandi poeti, ma era un modo di manifestare i miei sentimenti senza barriere .  Quando però era da essere risoluto lo ero .


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma professionalmente sono abituato a prendere decisioni in momenti di fortissimo stress  , ma devo essere ad ogni modo lucido razionale emotivamente neutro . Domani sarò così , farò finta di essere sul lavoro . Questo è nulla s confronto .


Si vede da come scrivi. Però occhio agli strascichi nascosti. Se sei uno abituato a reprimere le emozioni, poi escono fuori i mostri peggio

Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (21 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Spero tu non sia stato così algido e distaccato anche nel tuo matrimonio....
> Quanti anni avete?


36 io 34 lei


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E siccome la vendetta va servita fredda prima gliela metto in frigo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:



Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma professionalmente sono abituato a prendere decisioni in momenti di fortissimo stress  , ma devo essere ad ogni modo lucido razionale emotivamente neutro . Domani sarò così , farò finta di essere sul lavoro . Questo è nulla s confronto .


Potrai far finta che sia lavoro, ma non lo è. Aspettati che qualche argine possa anche crollare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scarrellando ot: certo che ce ne vuole di fegato per insediarsi in una casa messa su dallo stesso uomo con un'altra donna.





mistral ha detto:


> Piu che fegato penserei ad una mancanza di dignità.


Quando l'ho saputo sono rimasta così


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Luciano632 ha detto:


> 36 io 34 lei


tu sai perché sei qui e perché hai scritto qui.. 

e da come hai scritto sai benissimo che mentiresti a te stesso se tu sostenessi che non sei assolutamente interessato a confrontarti con lei.

dirà le solite cose... le sappiamo tutti a memoria, più o meno

e infatti non conterà cosa.

conta come.

poi deciderai..


----------



## marietto (21 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Luciano,mi dispiace .
> Gia scoprire un tradimento è brutto quando sei nel pieno di una crisi e un po' te lo aspetti  e a volte ti auspichi che l'altro venga rapito da una Zoccola aliena ,figuriamoci quando tutto appare sereno e propositivo per il futuro di coppia.Deve essere una botta pazzesca.
> Proprio perché hai preso una botta io credo che tu non sia affatto lucido .Devi chiarire con lei e sentire ciò che ha da dirti ,sentire la sua versione ti tornerà utile in futuro per capire quali *potrebbero essere stati anche i tuoi errori*,lasciare caselle vuote a mio parere non ti permetterà di liberarti perché ti riporterà ogni volta al voler sapere perché.Magari ora ti pare di non volerlo ma ad acque più chete il pensiero ti tornerà spesso.
> Togliti tutti i dubbi ora e liberati  ringrazia che hai un bagaglio leggero da condividere con lei .


Scusami, ma qui sono sposati da poco, niente figli e lavorano entrambi. Se ci sono problemi nel rapporto ci si lavora sopra se si ritiene possibile o ci si lascia. Non ci sono vincoli. Di quali "suoi errori" si sta parlando?

Eventualmente l'unico errore è stato quello di valutare come da sposare una persona che non lo era, o non era pronta ad esserlo...

Trombare un altro il giorno dopo aver dichiarato imperituro amore e di volere un figlio dal marito non si qualifica come "lavorare sul rapporto"...


----------



## spleen (22 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Luciano,mi dispiace .
> Gia scoprire un tradimento è brutto quando sei nel pieno di una crisi e un po' te lo aspetti  e a volte ti auspichi che l'altro venga rapito da una Zoccola aliena ,figuriamoci quando tutto appare sereno e propositivo per il futuro di coppia.Deve essere una botta pazzesca.
> Proprio perché hai preso una botta io credo che tu non sia affatto lucido .Devi chiarire con lei e sentire ciò che ha da dirti ,sentire la sua versione ti tornerà utile in futuro per capire quali potrebbero essere stati anche i tuoi errori,lasciare caselle vuote a mio parere non ti permetterà di liberarti perché ti riporterà ogni volta al voler sapere perché.Magari ora ti pare di non volerlo ma ad acque più chete il pensiero ti tornerà spesso.
> *Togliti tutti i dubbi ora* e liberati  ringrazia che hai un bagaglio leggero da condividere con lei .


Non credo proprio, parlarle non gli toglierà i dubbi, non chiarirà i motivi, non riempirà le caselle vuote.
Anzi ne aggiungerà altri, di problemi.
Comunque faccia come crede, finora ha dimostrato determinazione in quello che fa.


----------



## sheldon (22 Ottobre 2016)

ti sei comportato benissimo,sei nella miglior condizione per separarti.
La verita' difficilmente verra' fuori,perchè probabilmente tua moglie pensa ci sia ancora una piccola possibilita' di salvare il matrimonio,per questo i suoi tentativi di parlarti.
Aspettati le piu' incredibili giustificazioni,magari che aveva chiesto di fare il figlio proprio perchè aveva capito che era solo una sbandata e,che amava solo te e che quello è stato l'ultimo incontro dove aveva voluto chiudere.
Sei giovane,non hai particolari impedimenti,non rovinarti la vita,adesso quel momento in cui l'hai vista ti procura un dolore fortissimo,un domani lo penserai come un colpo di fortuna.
Se tu non avessi visto,saresti in ben altre condizioni,magari dovendo prendere la stessa decisione,con piu' anni,con figli,con problemi economici di mantenimento,in una situazione ben diversa da quella attuale


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Questo confrontarmi con tutti voi mi ha dato ancora più determinazione e sicurezza . Mi sento forte . Mi viene voglia di chiamarla per vederci e sentire cosa mi racconterà , non per cercare di ricostruire , è inutile , ma per guardarla in faccia dritto negli occhi .


No. Ti è andata di culo di scoprire in maniera casuale un suo tradimento prima di avere figli e che passassero anni, quindi di accrescere i iegami tra voi. Approfitta dell'occasione e mantieni con lei i contatti solo per la separazione.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me l'idea è chiarire nella misura in cui il chiarire stesso ti sarà utile. Nessuna concessione perché tanto non te ne viene in tasca nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G531F utilizzando Tapatalk


Che cosa c'è da chiarire? Quando mai chi ha tradito ha raccontato di sua sponte la verità? Lei troverà con lui le solite giustificazioni che non faranno altro che accrescere la parte disgustosa della vicenda. Perché farsi male?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene!
> Se affronti e ti avvicini a lei, che rappresenta ora il fallimento di te, questo fallimento lo esorcizzi
> 
> Poi farai come vuoi
> ...


Perché "fallimento di te"? È fallita una coppia al limite. Prima o poi accade a tanti.  Facciamocene una ragione senza sentirci perdenti.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma professionalmente sono abituato a prendere decisioni in momenti di fortissimo stress  , ma devo essere ad ogni modo lucido razionale emotivamente neutro . Domani sarò così , farò finta di essere sul lavoro . Questo è nulla s confronto .


Non è la stessa cosa. Tu non sei mai stato innamorato del tuo Imac o della tua scrivania.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa c'è da chiarire? Quando mai chi ha tradito ha raccontato di sua sponte la verità? Lei troverà con lui le solite giustificazioni che non faranno altro che accrescere la parte disgustosa della vicenda. Perché farsi male?


Secondo me sei un po' troppo concentrato sul tuo vissuto. Ognuno è figlio del suo, di vissuto, e magari ha diverse capacità, anche di reazione. Questa secondo me ne è l'ennesima riprova della tendenza al livellamento verso il basso delle storie di chi arriva qui. Io lo capisco che voi utenti storici ne abbiate le palle piene di sentire gente che arriva e si lamenta, però pensare anche che chiunque venga qua abbia lo stesso tipo di vissuto, la stessa capacità di reazione, ed anche la stessa potenza di fuoco in termini di soldi, capacità, formazione e cultura, mi sembra parecchio riduttivo.
A me Luciano sembra piuttosto freddo e distaccato. Poi usciranno i mostri che devono uscire, ma ci sono caratteri che nei momenti di crisi danno il meglio.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa. Tu non sei mai stato innamorato del tuo Imac o della tua scrivania.


Ti assicuro che quando hai sotto di te un bambino sedato , vedi il suo cuoricino battere e sapere che se sbagli o ti distrai non batterà più non è cosa da poco . Poi sai che fuori ci sono una mamma e un papà disperati che te lo hanno affidato . Devi estraniarti ed essere freddo e professionale , quando vivi queste cose quotidianamente cambi prospettiva e dai una diversa scala di valori . Ora riprendo a studiare un po' .


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che quando hai sotto di te un bambino sedato , vedi il suo cuoricino battere e sapere che se sbagli o ti distrai non batterà più non è cosa da poco . Poi sai che fuori ci sono una mamma e un papà disperati che te lo hanno affidato . Devi estraniarti ed essere freddo e professionale , quando vivi queste cose quotidianamente cambi prospettiva e dai una diversa scala di valori . Ora riprendo a studiare un po' .



Benvenuto 

cerca di non fare confusione fra la tua identità lavorativa e il mondo dell'affetto...sono entrambi parti del sè...ma scambiarli di posto non è mai un bell'affare...e ha un costo. 

Il cuoricino che batte, stavolta è il Tuo. 

E sai, anche professionalmente parlando, che non è affidabile fare valutazioni professionali quando c'è di mezzo l'affetto...tanto che tendenzialmente non ci si fa carico di persone affettivamente vicine...

Buono studio.


----------



## spleen (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che quando hai sotto di te un bambino sedato , vedi il suo cuoricino battere e sapere che se sbagli o ti distrai non batterà più non è cosa da poco . Poi sai che fuori ci sono una mamma e un papà disperati che te lo hanno affidato . Devi estraniarti ed essere freddo e professionale , quando vivi queste cose quotidianamente cambi prospettiva e dai una diversa scala di valori . Ora riprendo a studiare un po' .


L'hai incontrata?


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Galvanizzato l ho appena chiamata . Le ho dato appuntamento per domani sera . Vediamo e poi una pietra su .


Sono perplesso, si stato fermo nella tua idea di non vedere ne parlare con  tua moglie (avevi già le tue risposte) per un mese e mezzo e dopo 24H di forum hai cambiato idea??????
Sei sicuro che tra voi è finita??????
in bocca al lupo per oggi


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Sono perplesso, si stato fermo nella tua idea di non vedere ne parlare con  tua moglie (avevi già le tue risposte) per un mese e mezzo e dopo 24H di forum hai cambiato idea??????
> Sei sicuro che tra voi è finita??????
> in bocca al lupo per oggi


Se si arriva al forum qualche granitica certezza si è un po' sgretolata.

Io comprendo e approvo la fermezza. Non ha senso massacrarsi per accettare quello che già sappiamo che è per noi inaccettabile. Però si vuole capire, si vuole magari sentirsi dire di essere profondamente tristi per avere rovinato una cosa bella. Ma questo raramente accade perché prevale il desiderio di salvare le proprie ragioni.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si arriva al forum qualche granitica certezza si è un po' sgretolata.
> 
> Io comprendo e approvo la fermezza. Non ha senso massacrarsi per accettare quello che già sappiamo che è per noi inaccettabile. Però si vuole capire, si vuole magari sentirsi dire di essere profondamente tristi per avere rovinato una cosa bella. Ma questo raramente accade perché prevale il desiderio di salvare le proprie ragioni.



Anche io approvo la fermezza, ma il cambio improvviso di opinione mi sembra abbastanza strano, se non meditato prima, anche perché da quello che ha pubblicato nel forum si evince che non gli interessa quali siano state le motivazioni del tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Sono perplesso, si stato fermo nella tua idea di non vedere ne parlare con  tua moglie (avevi già le tue risposte) per un mese e mezzo e dopo 24H di forum hai cambiato idea??????
> Sei sicuro che tra voi è finita??????
> in bocca al lupo per oggi


delfino curioso ?  Bel nick 

e guardando  il numero dei post : benvenuto


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> delfino curioso ?  Bel nick
> 
> e guardando  il numero dei post : benvenuto



Grazie
Vi seguo da un po (nel senso buono della parola.........vista la tipologia del forum).


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Grazie
> Vi seguo da un po (nel senso buono della parola.........vista la tipologia del forum).


Ed ora scrivi, ottimo così


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed ora scrivi, ottimo così


Si. Ho letto molte vostre storie che mi hanno permesso di conoscervi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ed ora scrivi, ottimo così
> ...


Benvenut.....?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ed ora scrivi, ottimo così
> ...


bene così mi dici come sono  che non ci sto a raccapezza più nulla :carneval:


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si arriva al forum qualche granitica certezza si è un po' sgretolata.
> 
> Io comprendo e approvo la fermezza. Non ha senso massacrarsi per accettare quello che già sappiamo che è per noi inaccettabile. Però si vuole capire, si vuole magari sentirsi dire di essere profondamente tristi per avere rovinato una cosa bella. Ma questo raramente accade perché prevale il desiderio di salvare le proprie ragioni.


Esatto la certezza granitica era giorni che vacillava . Ho portato qui le sensazioni avute argomentandole . Volevo un parere di terzi sconosciuti ma la voglia di sapere per poter veramente voltare pagina era qualche giorno che covava . La vedrò questa sera in un locale in una città vicina alla nostra . Ognuno con la propria auto non mi sento di stare solo in macchina con lei e forse neppure lei .


----------



## Skorpio (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Esatto la certezza granitica era giorni che vacillava . Ho portato qui le sensazioni avute argomentandole . Volevo un parere di terzi sconosciuti ma la voglia di sapere per poter veramente voltare pagina era qualche giorno che covava . La vedrò questa sera in un locale in una città vicina alla nostra . Ognuno con la propria auto non mi sento di stare solo in macchina con lei e forse neppure lei .


Un locale....,.........???.......


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Esatto la certezza granitica era giorni che vacillava . Ho portato qui le sensazioni avute argomentandole . Volevo un parere di terzi sconosciuti ma la voglia di sapere per poter veramente voltare pagina era qualche giorno che covava . La vedrò questa sera in un locale in una città vicina alla nostra . Ognuno con la propria auto non mi sento di stare solo in macchina con lei e forse neppure lei .



Era questa la mia perplessità. Sei stato, secondo il mio parere, "unico" nella reazione alla scoperta del tradimento; determinato nel lasciare casa e non ascoltarla per un mese e mezzo; questa repentina chiamata per un incontro mi è sembrata molto strana. Sei sicuro che anche le altre tue certezze non stiano vacillando o possano essere messe a dura prova????
Mi sembra curiosa anche la scelta del posto dove parlerete a dire il vero.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusami, ma qui sono sposati da poco, niente figli e lavorano entrambi. Se ci sono problemi nel rapporto ci si lavora sopra se si ritiene possibile o ci si lascia. Non ci sono vincoli. Di quali "suoi errori" si sta parlando?
> 
> Eventualmente l'unico errore è stato quello di valutare come da sposare una persona che non lo era, o non era pronta ad esserlo...
> 
> Trombare un altro il giorno dopo aver dichiarato imperituro amore e di volere un figlio dal marito non si qualifica come "lavorare sul rapporto"...


Come quasi sempre, d'accordo. 

A me sinceramente questo costante invito a guardare dentro se stessi per cercare concause o addirittura corresponsabilità in circostanze in cui oggettivamente è riscontrabile l'errore di uno solo dei componenti della coppia, comincia un po' a stancarmi. Non sto parlando di perfezione, ci mancherebbe, ma se qualche anomalia, qualche attrito o tensione si viene a creare, che se ne parli perdio. Non si può prendere altrove del bello, adrenalina e gratificazione etc etc etcetera, e poi dire "eh, ma tu...". Non riesco ad accettarlo più un discorso simile; che ognuno si assuma le sue responsabilità. Meglio, molto meglio, qualcuno onesto fino al midollo che abbia il coraggio di dichiarare la propria debolezza e di caricarsi totalmente del peso che un tradimento comporta. Per me è l'unico presupposto affinchè anche l'altro, il tradito, possa sentirsi libero di accollarsi la sua parte, ammesso che esista, altrimenti è tutto un ergere barriere di difesa reciproche.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me sei un po' troppo concentrato sul tuo vissuto. Ognuno è figlio del suo, di vissuto, e magari ha diverse capacità, anche di reazione. Questa secondo me ne è l'ennesima riprova della tendenza al livellamento verso il basso delle storie di chi arriva qui. Io lo capisco che voi utenti storici ne abbiate le palle piene di sentire gente che arriva e si lamenta, però pensare anche che chiunque venga qua abbia lo stesso tipo di vissuto, la stessa capacità di reazione, ed anche la stessa potenza di fuoco in termini di soldi, capacità, formazione e cultura, mi sembra parecchio riduttivo.
> A me Luciano sembra piuttosto freddo e distaccato. Poi usciranno i mostri che devono uscire, ma ci sono caratteri che nei momenti di crisi danno il meglio.


Per me Luciano non è affatto freddo nè distaccato, credo sia solo allenato alla gestione delle emozioni. Mi piace molto il suo controllo che non vedo affatto privo di sentimento, anzi. Prende tempo, razionalizza, si amministra benissimo. Spero solo non comprima troppo quello che prova perchè tutto ciò che tace, specie in termini emotivi, prima o poi esplode. O implode. In maniera svantaggiosa per tutti. 



Luciano632 ha detto:


> Esatto la certezza granitica era giorni che vacillava . Ho portato qui le sensazioni avute argomentandole . Volevo un parere di terzi sconosciuti ma la voglia di sapere per poter veramente voltare pagina era qualche giorno che covava . La vedrò questa sera in un locale in una città vicina alla nostra . Ognuno con la propria auto non mi sento di stare solo in macchina con lei e forse neppure lei .


Ottima la scelta di essere indipendentri, non avrebbe senso diversamente. Non so se altrettanto felice sia la scelta di un locale pubblico, forse un qualcosa di più intimo, vista la situazione, sarebbe stato meglio. Buona fortuna e facci sapere


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Era questa la mia perplessità. Sei stato, secondo il mio parere, "unico" nella reazione alla scoperta del tradimento; determinato nel lasciare casa e non ascoltarla per un mese e mezzo; questa repentina chiamata per un incontro mi è sembrata molto strana. Sei sicuro che anche le altre tue certezze non stiano vacillando o possano essere messe a dura prova????
> Mi sembra curiosa anche la scelta del posto dove parlerete a dire il vero.


Di un locale . Un posto neutro e con gente


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Di un locale . Un posto neutro e con gente


Posso chiederti perchè "con gente"?


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Di un locale . Un posto neutro e con gente


E' proprio questa l'anomalia un locale pieno di gente.
Presumo che non si parlerà dei bei tempi passati ma vorrai "sentire" e avere conferme  sulle tue azioni future.
Se come percepisco hai il controllo totale delle tue reazioni, potrebbe non averle tuo moglie.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> E' proprio questa l'anomalia un locale pieno di gente.
> Presumo che non si parlerà dei bei tempi passati ma vorrai "sentire" e avere conferme  sulle tue azioni future.
> Se come percepisco hai il controllo totale delle tue reazioni, potrebbe non averle tuo moglie.



Anche lui potrebbe scarrellare, non è un robot 


Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, anche noi andammo a pranzo in un localino fuori mano per parlarne. Finì che ad un certo punto, credo ben prima del secondo, iniziai ad alzare la voce e a sbattere qualcosa sul tavolo; ci guardavano tutti (sono situazioni succulente per i più queste) ma per me non esisteva niente altro che quello che stavo vivendo io. Fuggii letteralmente dal locale per andarmene in giro sotto una pioggia battente per ore fino a che lui mi trovò in spiaggia con l'acqua alle ginocchia. Era gennaio. E io, prima dell'evento, ero una che si controllava al massimo. In ogni circostanza drammatica, al lavoro e/o in famiglia, sono (ero ) il punto di riferimento glaciale. Magari a bocce ferme  svenivo, ma il panico o la mancanza di presenza emotiva non sapevo cosa fossero. Dico così, tanto per aggiungere un termine di confronto e per amore di dialogo.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche lui potrebbe scarrellare, non è un robot
> 
> 
> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, anche noi andammo a pranzo in un localino fuori mano per parlarne. Finì che ad un certo punto, credo ben prima del secondo, iniziai ad alzare la voce e a sbattere qualcosa sul tavolo; ci guardavano tutti (sono situazioni succulente per i più queste) ma per me non esisteva niente altro che quello che stavo vivendo io. Fuggii letteralmente dal locale per andarmene in giro sotto una pioggia battente per ore fino a che lui mi trovò in spiaggia con l'acqua alle ginocchia. Era gennaio. E io, prima dell'evento, ero una che si controllava al massimo. In ogni circostanza drammatica, al lavoro e/o in famiglia, sono (ero ) il punto di riferimento glaciale. Magari a bocce ferme  svenivo, ma il panico o la mancanza di presenza emotiva non sapevo cosa fossero. Dico così, tanto per aggiungere un termine di confronto e per amore di dialogo.


La penso come te, anche se la scelta della location dovrebbe farci pensare il contrario.
Proprio stamattina ho assistito ad una scena surreale tipo quella che hai descritto, coppia giovane, gli insulti si sprecavano quasi venivano alle mani, in tutto condito dal fatto che erano con il figlio,  per fortuna piccolo.
Come nel tuo caso penso che quando la "zucca" (testa) parte son cazzi.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche lui potrebbe scarrellare, non è un robot
> 
> 
> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, anche noi andammo a pranzo in un localino fuori mano per parlarne. Finì che ad un certo punto, credo ben prima del secondo, iniziai ad alzare la voce e a sbattere qualcosa sul tavolo; ci guardavano tutti (sono situazioni succulente per i più queste) ma per me non esisteva niente altro che quello che stavo vivendo io. Fuggii letteralmente dal locale per andarmene in giro sotto una pioggia battente per ore fino a che lui mi trovò in spiaggia con l'acqua alle ginocchia. Era gennaio. E io, prima dell'evento, ero una che si controllava al massimo. In ogni circostanza drammatica, al lavoro e/o in famiglia, sono (ero ) il punto di riferimento glaciale. Magari a bocce ferme  svenivo, ma il panico o la mancanza di presenza emotiva non sapevo cosa fossero. Dico così, tanto per aggiungere un termine di confronto e per amore di dialogo.


L idea del locale e' mia . In un locale con gente che non conosciamo mi pare una scelta in grado di anestetizzare cose negative . Obbligarti a tacere e riflettere invece che urlare e trascendere nel caso ciò avvenisse . Sicuramente non tornerei a casa nostra/sua . Mentre cerco casa sono parcheggiato da un amico collega.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> L idea del locale e' mia . In un locale con gente che non conosciamo mi pare una scelta in grado di anestetizzare cose negative . Obbligarti a tacere e riflettere invece che urlare e trascendere nel caso ciò avvenisse . Sicuramente non tornerei a casa nostra/sua . Mentre cerco casa sono parcheggiato da un amico collega.


Non ne sarei tanto sicuro...........
Avrei scelto un posto neutro dove sentirsi liberi di dirsi tutto (visto che probabilmente non ci saranno "appelli"....).
Stai, da quando dici, per chiudere una relazione di tre anni, hai voluto incontrarla, a questo punto non mettere filtri, se proprio hai voglia di "sentire" quello che ha da dire vai fino in fondo ed accetta le tue e le sue reazioni.


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche lui potrebbe scarrellare, non è un robot
> 
> 
> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, anche noi andammo a pranzo in un localino fuori mano per parlarne. Finì che ad un certo punto, credo ben prima del secondo, iniziai ad alzare la voce e a sbattere qualcosa sul tavolo; ci guardavano tutti (sono situazioni succulente per i più queste) ma per me non esisteva niente altro che quello che stavo vivendo io. Fuggii letteralmente dal locale per andarmene in giro sotto una pioggia battente per ore fino a che lui mi trovò in spiaggia con l'acqua alle ginocchia. Era gennaio. E io, prima dell'evento, ero una che si controllava al massimo. In ogni circostanza drammatica, al lavoro e/o in famiglia, sono (ero ) il punto di riferimento glaciale. Magari a bocce ferme  svenivo, ma il panico o la mancanza di presenza emotiva non sapevo cosa fossero. Dico così, tanto per aggiungere un termine di confronto e per amore di dialogo.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> La penso come te, anche se la scelta della location dovrebbe farci pensare il contrario.
> Proprio stamattina ho assistito ad una scena surreale tipo quella che hai descritto, coppia giovane, gli insulti si sprecavano quasi venivano alle mani, in tutto condito dal fatto che erano con il figlio,  per fortuna piccolo.
> Come nel tuo caso penso che quando la "zucca" (testa) parte son cazzi.


quando il controllo viene spostato sul contesto, e in un qualche modo delegato al contesto, di mio tendo ad alzare le antenne. 

Forse perchè sono una controllore, storicamente, e so che quando sposto sull'esterno, anche millimetricamente, qualcosa non quadra...quindi tendenzialmente mi fermo e ascolto...

Poi tutto può essere...e queste sono interpretazioni...

LA riflessione che mi stavo facendo in testa invece riguardava il fatto che col cazzo che ti concedo il mio tempo in un posto dove c'è spazio per perdere tempo (Mio) in una situazione in cui il mio tempo l'hai usato male e per mettermela in culo. 

Tempo misurato, spazio silenzioso e poche ciance. 

Che la cosa di cui vorrei mi venisse reso conto non sarebbe la trombata in sè, conta poco e niente...ma il tempo investito in un progetto comune, rinforzato fra l'altro dalla richiesta di un figlio, usato così con superficialità e non cura...

voglio dire...mica c'è scritto sul grande libro della vita di fare un figlio...per ficcarlo in una situazione del cazzo come quella che è emersa...boh...provando ad immedesimarmi, ad essere minata per me, sarebbe non tanto la fiducia nell'altro quanto la percezione dell'affidabilità dell'altro. 

E non tanto per la trombata...quanto per la concatenazione degli eventi...poi boh...io non desidero figli neanche lontanamente, quindi non so bene come funziona una femmina che ha quel desiderio, ma mi sembra strano che una femmina desideri fare un figlio con uno e poi si trombi altri in contemporanea...

anche se so che spesso accade proprio questo, solo che il figlio è tendenzialmente un modo per mettere una toppa e tentare di ricucire un rapporto con una cerniera esterna. Un modo per portare a vanti la narrazione del grande libro della vita e dei dover essere. Step dopo step. 
Mi spiace sempre molto per i figli che nascono in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicuro...........
> Avrei scelto un posto neutro dove sentirsi liberi di dirsi tutto (visto che probabilmente non ci saranno "appelli"....).
> Stai, da quando dici, per chiudere una relazione di tre anni, hai voluto incontrarla, a questo punto non mettere filtri, se proprio hai voglia di "sentire" quello che ha da dire vai fino in fondo ed accetta le tue e le sue reazioni.


Io non discuto la scelta, ognuno ha le sue esigenze, ci mancherebbe...

Ma dopo tanti anni assieme, scegliere un luogo pubblico per un momento cosi delicato, al di là degli esiti della serata, mi pare strano. Ecco..

Vicino a quelli che parlano di quanto stanno Milan Juve o a quelli che parlano di quella passata di quella volta alla sagra della porchetta, mi sembra un contesto poco adatto. Per me.

Ma ognuno ha le sue esigenze..


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> L idea del locale e' mia . In un locale con gente che non conosciamo mi pare una scelta in grado di anestetizzare cose negative . Obbligarti a tacere e riflettere invece che urlare e trascendere nel caso ciò avvenisse . Sicuramente non tornerei a casa nostra/sua . Mentre cerco casa sono parcheggiato da un amico collega.



Luciano, mi colpisce quell'obbligarsi a tacere e riflettere. Quanto potrebbe far male? E quanto invece potrebbe essere liberatorio urlare quello che si sta provando? Trascendere dici. Si è già trasceso, lei l'ha fatto; la tua (eventuale) reazione sarebbe solo una logica e legittima conseguenza, che ci sta tutta, sempre se la senti. Ma sembra tu ne abbia paura/timore. Posso chiederti perchè? Non ti è mai capitato altre volte di lasciarti andare a qualche reazione scomposta? 

Sono d'accordo sulla scelta di non tornare nella vostra casa, ma avrei scelto un luogo "naturale", una spiaggia, una campagna, non so, un posto neutro in cui essere soli voi due, in cui dare libero sfogo ad ogni reazione, tua e sua, liberamente. Lo vedo come un momento topico questo, che va vissuto intimamente, senza barriere esterne che potrebbero inficiare il libero fluire del dialogo. Se non ora, il massimo della spontaneità, quando?


----------



## tullio (22 Ottobre 2016)

Uno scopre che il mondo in cui credeva di vivere non esiste (o non esiste più) e vede crollare tutto. Davanti a questo crollo la reazione di chiudere tutto, rifiutare il dialogo e le spiegazioni è del tutto comprensibile. Cancellare lei dalla propria vita per del tempo significa iniziare ad apprendere che si può vivere anche senza. Quindi un certo epriodo di tempo soli ci può stare, un mese o più. Solo che lei, anche qui comprensibilmente, lo cerca, lo chiama...possiamo immaginare telefonate, sms, appelli alla ragione...tutte cose che impediscono il distacco. Dal punto di vista pratico diventa impossibile ignorare qualcuno che, in ogni caso, è comunque l'orizzonte doloroso del nostro essere in questi giorni di solitudine. Così uno cede e dice "incontriamoci". Magari, appunto, in un luogo neutro. 
Anche questo, direi, è comprensibilissimo. Da una parte questa persona la abbiamo amata e forse la amiamo ancora. Non fosse che per il passato, per tutto ciò che stato, il diritto di spiegarsi glielo dobbiamo. Che non vuol dire scusarla: vuol dire ascoltarla. Usciranno un mucchio di versioni "aggiustate". Non importa: non siamo in un tribunale ove deve risaltare la verità: la verità è già nota. Occorre ascoltare qualcuno che è una parte di noi e che vive un dolore, sia pure un dolore di cui è lei stessa la causa. Farsi del male è inevitabile ma la crudeltà deliberata è un errore comuqnue. Così la ascolterei (non è detto che parleri anche io, anzi: sicuramente tacerei il più possibile) con attenzione. La vera difficoltà è rimanere controllati: non credo che lo sfogo, l'ira, l'escandescenza, pur giustificata, sia opportuna o benefica. 
In un dialogo come questo non dobbiamo dimostrare nulla: non abbiamo compiti da realizzare. Dobbiamo capire, capire noi stessi soprattutto. Abbiamo già deciso di chiudere tutto? C'è una possibilità? Quanto siamo offesi nell'orgoglio (c'è anche questo, ammettiamolo) e quanto invece è in dubbio il nostro amore? Al di là di ciò che dirà (su cui occorre operare una pesante tara) lei è lì per noi. Questo qualcosa conta. Il moralismo ( zoccola, con te non ci parlo più, vattene affanc....) non serve a nulla: se dobbiamo chiudere chiudiamo con un pizzico di stile. Non fosse che per farci rimpiangere a lungo e mostrare che quell'avventura non valeva proprio la pena. Se pensiamo invece ci sia una possibilità, mettiamo da parte l'orgoglio e miriamo a quella possibilità: l'orgoglio salvo non garantisce la possibilità di una vita felice, l'amore sì. Inutile trasformarci in un mostro: a che serve? Serbiamo (e lasciamo serbare) almeno le memorie del passato. 
Controllo, quindi, e silenzio. Si tratta di ascoltare. Ascoltare: senza decisioni da prendere. Nessuno può chiederci nulla. Abbiamo ancora bisogno di tempo e non dobbiamo nulla a nessuno...se non a noi stessi. Attenzione alla trappola delle lacrime, piuttosto. Quella sì che è pericolosa: in fondo siamo tutti dei romantici e per ora il romanticismo è un pericolo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non capisco questo concentrarsi sul contesto.
Io, fossi in lei, preferirei proprio un locale dove è certo che non posso essere ammazzata. Col cavolo che vado in campagna!
Io ho parlato in casa, in macchina, parcheggiati sotto casa, per strada. Sarei anche andata in un bar.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco questo concentrarsi sul contesto.
> Io, fossi in lei, preferirei proprio un locale dove è certo che non posso essere ammazzata. Col cavolo che vado in campagna!
> Io ho parlato in casa, in macchina, parcheggiati sotto casa, per strada. Sarei anche andata in un bar.


Con gente intorno io non ti ci sarei venuto ad esempio, se l argomento era quello.

Mica perché volevo ammazzarti, ma una questione di una cosa nostra da parlar privatamente. Lontano da occhi indiscreti, come si suol dire..

Se poi fosse solo una formalità da espletare, allora andrebbe bene tutto..

Ma allora diciamocelo prima... Che è solo una formalità, cosi non ci vengo neanche e faccio altro


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> L idea del locale e' mia . In un locale con gente che non conosciamo *mi pare una scelta in grado di anestetizzare cose negative* . Obbligarti a tacere e riflettere invece che urlare e trascendere nel caso ciò avvenisse . Sicuramente non tornerei a casa nostra/sua . Mentre cerco casa sono parcheggiato da un amico collega.


...però, incontrare la donna con cui sei sposato, che ti ha chiesto di fare un figlio la sera e che la mattina dopo hai beccato in motel con un altro e che hai deciso di lasciare è doloroso. 

Non ti sembra una contraddizione di intenti andare ad incontrare il tuo dolore e contemporaneamente voler anestetizzare le cose negative (quelle che portano dolore immagino)?

E' come se contemporaneamente tirassi da una parte e pure dall'altra. 

Vederla ti farà male. 
Parlarle di ti farà male. 
Sentire il suo odore ti farà male. 
E aprirà la porta alle sensazioni. 
Belle e brutte. Positive e negative. 

Che siano rabbia (che serve a coartare il dolore) o altro...poco conta...delegare all'esterno il controllo dell'onda, se devo essere proprio sincera, non mi sembra prudente...

Poi ovviamente io la vedo così. 
Non mi fido dell'esterno da me, quindi il controllo, se è da tenerlo, lo tengo io. E nessun altro. 
Neanche il contesto. 

Altrettanto ovviamente, in certi casi meglio un posto pubblico, per tutelarsi. 
Ma ci si deve tutelare solo se è l'altro la variabile...da donna non incontrerei in luogo appartato un compagno che tende al passaggio all'atto per esempio. Oltre che per tutela anche per prevenzione...in caso lo faccia, vorrei testimoni. 
Ma non è questa la situazione mi pare...no?


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Ottobre 2016)

*Ho studiato un poco mi rilassa e poi*

Ho suonato esercito le dita . Io questo incontro l ho accettato e voluto per ascoltare soprattutto . Non è che abbia molte cose da dire : il fatto è noto . Se sarà opportuno usciremo .


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Ottobre 2016)

*Ora è arrivato*

Il momento di prepararsi . Buon sabato sera a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Il momento di prepararsi . Buon sabato sera a tutti


Aspettiamo resoconto


----------



## mistral (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Il momento di prepararsi . Buon sabato sera a tutti


In bocca al lupo per tutto.....


----------



## sheldon (22 Ottobre 2016)

Il contesto invece mi sembra ben scelto.
Penso sia dettato dal pensare che poi non ci sia,purtroppo,molto da ascoltare,ancora meno da dire.
Io non vorrei trovarmi in un posto tranquillo dove sicuramente mi verranno propinate balle,mezze verita',magari  "condite" da situazioni imbarazzanti.
Meglio un posto dove ci siano altre persone,dove,se vuoi,con coraggio,mi spieghi il perchè,dove ti assumi la responsabilita' di quanto successo,dove anch'io devo mantenere un certo atteggiamento e non oltrepassare determinati limiti,perchè la rabbia c'è,ma comunque a che pro esternarla,tanto quel che è fatto è fatto,perchè,forse,è anche un modo per dimostrare ancora piu' disprezzo.


----------



## trilobita (22 Ottobre 2016)

*presentimento*

Ciao,e' la prima volta che scrivo,per la presentazione magari raccontero' la mia storia piu' avanti.riguardo a questa ho un presentimento.Stasera lo prende in contropiede e gli conferma che finalmente puo' viversi la storia con l'altro senza dover piu' fingere....


----------



## JoeFreccia (22 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Bravisimo hai fatto un magnifico sunto di quanto provo in questo momento. Non nego che in qualche momento mi manchi, non nego che la penso sempre( non sarei qui sul forum altrimenti) ma per me è uscita . Non voglio passare i prossimi mesi a soffrire per cercare di recuperare qualcosa che è stato fatto e da lì non si torna indietro. Ho letto in questi giorni di persone che hanno sofferto per cercare un recupero, ma le condizioni erano diverse: anni assieme e poi ci si è dimenticati l uno dell' altra e poi scoprire invece che lei/lui è ancora nel cuore, figli, problemi economici. Ecco tutte le storie che ho letto hanno un comun denominatore: sofferenza e mai più come prima!


Ciao Luciano ,  credo che la tua sia la  decisione migliore e piu saggia, peraltro per fortuna sei privo di deterrenti contrariamente al mio caso, e te lo dice uno  che sta dalla parte opposta della sponda.
E' vero nulla sarà come prima. E poi tradire dopo 3 anni o forse anche meno, quando la sera prima desiderava e rassicurava su altro behh la dice lunga. Genere: Attrice.
Se riesci a distaccarti fallo e non ti girare indietro. Evita di passare per l'inferno e magari di rimanerci.
Vai dritto e non ti fermare, ciao


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...però, incontrare la donna con cui sei sposato, che ti ha chiesto di fare un figlio la sera e che la mattina dopo hai beccato in motel con un altro e che hai deciso di lasciare è doloroso.
> 
> Non ti sembra una contraddizione di intenti andare ad incontrare il tuo dolore e contemporaneamente voler anestetizzare le cose negative (quelle che portano dolore immagino)?
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,e' la prima volta che scrivo,per la presentazione magari raccontero' la mia storia piu' avanti.riguardo a questa ho un presentimento.Stasera lo prende in contropiede e gli conferma che finalmente puo' viversi la storia con l'altro senza dover piu' fingere....


Sono venuto sul forum per sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che ci sono passate . Rientro ora a casa e leggo post come questo e mi cadono le braccia . Ti diverti e fai pronostici : questa è la mia vita non è un libro di Layla o della galleria Harmony ...Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi han dato la loro opinione anche dissentendo dal mio modo di agire e buonanotte.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sono venuto sul forum per sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che ci sono passate . Rientro ora a casa e leggo post come questo e mi cadono le braccia . Ti diverti e fai pronostici : questa è la mia vita non è un libro di Layla o della galleria Harmony ...Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi han dato la loro opinione anche dissentendo dal mio modo di agire e buonanotte.


Ehi, ehi . Com'è andata?


----------



## patroclo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sono venuto sul forum per sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che ci sono passate . Rientro ora a casa e leggo post come questo e mi cadono le braccia . Ti diverti e fai pronostici : questa è la mia vita non è un libro di Layla o della galleria Harmony ...Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi han dato la loro opinione anche dissentendo dal mio modo di agire e buonanotte.


Ciao Luciano. Com'è a data?.......


----------



## trilobita (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano,se hai inteso io volessi divertirmi e giocare ai pronostici su di te,mi sono espresso probabilmente malissimo.Titolandolo come presentimento,pensavo di aver fatto sottintendere che fosse il peggio che ci si potesse attendere come spiegazione,almeno per me.Essendoci passato,mai mi permetterei di giocare su queste cose......


----------



## Ross (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sono venuto sul forum per sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che ci sono passate . Rientro ora a casa e leggo post come questo e mi cadono le braccia . Ti diverti e fai pronostici : questa è la mia vita non è un libro di Layla o della galleria Harmony ...Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi han dato la loro opinione anche dissentendo dal mio modo di agire e buonanotte.


Luciano, qui si fa il tifo per te in ogni caso...nessuno fa scommesse, neanche il nuovo arrivato trilobita.
Si tende a interiorizzare e vivere con i propri occhi la tua esperienza, niente di più.

Facci sapere come è andata e soprattutto come ti senti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Luciano, qui si fa il tifo per te in ogni caso...nessuno fa scommesse, neanche il nuovo arrivato trilobita.
> Si tende a interiorizzare e vivere con i propri occhi la tua esperienza, niente di più.
> *trilobita*
> Facci sapere come è andata e soprattutto come ti senti.


Il nickname ci fa capire che non si sente giovane e qualche problema lo avrà anche lui.


----------



## trilobita (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao,Brunetta.Il mio nick sta ad indicare che il mio fallimento matrimoniale risale a 16 anni fa.Una e unica analogia con Luciano e' che anch'io non ho mai affrontato il discorso del,seppur quasi palese,tradimento.Separazione,divorzio,nessuna parola,silenzio assoluto.Basta cosi,questo non e' un thread dedicato a me,ma al problema di Luciano,al quale darei un consiglio.Luciano,se suoni uno strumento,il pianoforte mi sembra di capire,approfittane per liberare la mente dai cattivi pensieri,a me ha aiutato molto....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Luciano,se hai inteso io volessi divertirmi e giocare ai pronostici su di te,mi sono espresso probabilmente malissimo.Titolandolo come presentimento,pensavo di aver fatto sottintendere che fosse il peggio che ci si potesse attendere come spiegazione,almeno per me.Essendoci passato,mai mi permetterei di giocare su queste cose......


sai che se invece mia moglie in quella situazione la dicesse a me una cosa simile, mi darebbe un sollievo totale, e sarebbe l'ipotesi migliore possibile?..

Figuriamoci se io voglio essere di intralcio a "qualcuno" (perché a quel punto diventerebbe null'altro che "qualcuno" anche mia moglie) che voglia viversi in libertà una certa situazione, è proprio l'ultima ambizione di essere umano che io possa avere, quella di essere un intralcio.

mi darebbe un sollievo enorme, non ho mai voluto fare l'intralciatore a mia insaputa, il classico "rompicoglioni" che è in mezzo e che se non ci fosse sarebbe un incanto per chi volesse viversi pienamente qualcosa.

è la primissima cosa che ho desiderato appurare quando scoprii il tradimento subito.. la prima e pregiudiziale a ogni altro discorso

e lo chiesi a più riprese prima di ogni altro chiarimento o discussione.

"Io sono un intralcio a qualcosa?.. perché se lo sono voglio esser d'accordo anche io a fare l'intralciatore, ed io non sono disponibile per quel ruolo. 

I ruoli me li scelgo, non mi ci faccio cacciare dalle circostanze, anche i più antipatici, ma li scelgo io

sarebbe stata tra le più auspicabili delle notizie, perché mi avrebbe dato e definito un ruolo da cui poter decidere subito di uscire senza il minimo problema e con la massima serenità, per come son fatto io

Le notizie antipatiche e con cui fai male i conti sono e sarebbero (e sono state)  altre, per me


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sai che se invece mia moglie in quella situazione la dicesse a me una cosa simile, mi darebbe un sollievo totale, e sarebbe l'ipotesi migliore possibile?..
> 
> Figuriamoci se io voglio essere di intralcio a "qualcuno" (perché a quel punto diventerebbe null'altro che "qualcuno" anche mia moglie) che voglia viversi in libertà una certa situazione, è proprio l'ultima ambizione di essere umano che io possa avere, quella di essere un intralcio.
> 
> ...


È una situazione che ti solleva da ogni scelta, ma che ti definisce come non scelto.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sono venuto sul forum per sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che ci sono passate . Rientro ora a casa e leggo post come questo e mi cadono le braccia . Ti diverti e fai pronostici : questa è la mia vita non è un libro di Layla o della galleria Harmony ...Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi han dato la loro opinione anche dissentendo dal mio modo di agire e buonanotte.


Allora fai proprio così quando ti incazzi. Adesso non fare che ti lasci desiderare per 2 o 3 mesi.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> È una situazione che ti solleva da ogni scelta, ma che ti definisce come non scelto.


Non lo so mica se è cosi x tutti...(riguardo all'esser sollevato dalla scelta)

E poi io sceglierei eccome

Di fare il "sopportato" è una scelta che non mi appartiene

Non credo sia cosi x tutti

Tanto è vero che molti dicono "ormai mi ha sposato e quindi deve.........."

Poi sai.. Esser scelti o "scartati" appartiene a un comune destino, la differenza x me è farsene una ossessione o meno, per come la vedo io.

A me sostanzialmente a oggi, non me ne importa una sega.

Anche perché non mi sento "il meglio che qualsiasi donna possa immaginare di avere" 

Non sono affetto dalla "sindrome di Gesu Cristo sceso in terra"


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so mica se è cosi x tutti...(riguardo all'esser sollevato dalla scelta)
> 
> E poi io sceglierei eccome
> 
> ...


Veramente chi ha la sindrome di Gesù (io dico la sindrome della figa) pensa che chi non ti vuole non ti merita e accetta serenamente la fine di una relazione. Ma il dolore della perdita di una persona a cui vuoi bene non risparmia nessuno.
Evidentemente a te non interessa granché di tua moglie se ti sentiresti davvero sollevato dall'idea di liberartene.


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sono venuto sul forum per sfogarmi e confrontarmi con persone che ci sono passate . Rientro ora a casa e leggo post come questo e *mi cadono le braccia* . Ti diverti e fai pronostici : questa è la mia vita non è un libro di Layla o della galleria Harmony ...Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi han dato la loro opinione anche dissentendo dal mio modo di agire e buonanotte.


Non che il post fosse simpaticissimo, vero...

Però direi che le braccia ti erano già cadute e per ben altri motivi. 

No? 

Dai, com'è andata ieri sera? 
E' stata pesante immagino. 
E il velo della rabbia o sale e diventa frustrazione che non si sa dove sfogare e tutto va bene per vomitarla fuori (già che c'eri potevi "usare" il post che ti ha innervosito come valvola di sicurezza..ci sarebbe stato spazio per farlo) o la si introietta e diventa roba che mangia dentro e morde. 

Un buon modo per gestire quella roba è metterla fuori e lasciarla scorrere...che sia correndo, che sia prendendo a pugni un sacco (ma ho capito che ci tieni molto alle tue mani), suonando (credo, con me non funziona), scrivendo e/o condividendo il dolore...

Io combattevo. E mi allenavo pesantemente, fino a sentire male ovunque. 
Mi rilassava sentire che il corpo si scaricava, non passava il macigno, ma almeno il corpo era sufficientemente distrutto da non essere un peso. 

Mi ricordo che mi rimiravo le unghie rosse e le nocche sbucciate. 

Come va stamattina?...certi risvegli sono come un pugno in faccia.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente chi ha la sindrome di Gesù (io dico la sindrome della figa) pensa che chi non ti vuole non ti merita e accetta serenamente la fine di una relazione. Ma il dolore della perdita di una persona a cui vuoi bene non risparmia nessuno.
> Evidentemente a te non interessa granché di tua moglie se ti sentiresti davvero sollevato dall'idea di liberartene.


Non ho detto questo.
Ho detto che se mi dicesse che ero un ingombro, e dopo ls teorica scoperta del suo tradimento mi dicesse che ora è finalmente sollevata e può viverla alla luce del sole, sarei sollevato anche io di poter non esser più il 'sopportato" che non immaginavo di essere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Ho detto che se mi dicesse che ero un ingombro, e dopo ls teorica scoperta del suo tradimento mi dicesse che ora è finalmente sollevata e può viverla alla luce del sole, sarei sollevato anche io di poter non esser più il 'sopportato" che non immaginavo di essere.


Adesso capisco meglio. Sì, orrore essere sopportato!


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una situazione che ti solleva da ogni scelta, ma che ti definisce come non scelto.


Vero, verissimo, la verità è comunque uno schiaffo in pieno viso ma almeno è scevra da ombre, è qualcosa da cui ripartire anche da soli. Stranamente sono d'accordo con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] 



ipazia ha detto:


> Non che il post fosse simpaticissimo, vero...
> 
> Però direi che le braccia ti erano già cadute e per ben altri motivi.
> 
> ...


Che bel post [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. Anch'io mi allenavo, e continuo a farlo, pesantemente. E' come consegnare ai muscoli qualcosa che non si riesce a smaltire in altro modo, è come stordirsi attraverso la fatica, che poi non ritengo neanche sia negativo del tutto se meccanismo complementare ad altro. Tipo "usare" un forum. Questo forum. A cui devo tantissimo.
 [MENTION=4604]Luciano[/MENTION], ci siamo


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vero, verissimo, la verità è comunque uno schiaffo in pieno viso ma almeno è scevra da ombre, è qualcosa da cui ripartire anche da soli. Stranamente sono d'accordo con @_Skorpio_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, anche io. 

E' dare in mano al corpo qualcosa che dentro non ci sta tutto e che è troppo per uscire.
Combattendo, mi allenavo principalmente con maschi fra l'altro. 
Andavo proprio a cercare l'allenamento pesante. 
E i segni sul corpo. Mi piaceva molto riguardarmi le gambe e trovarci dei lividi, piuttosto che le braccia o il busto. 
Segni in faccia mai avuti, che usiamo le protezioni...ma i pugni in faccia mi facevano bene. 

E mi piace(va) darne. 

Il contrasto fra le nocche sbucciate e le unghie rosse mi parla(va) di me. (anche se adesso non uso lo smalto rosso).
Come i lividi. 

Parla(va)no contemporaneamente della mia delicatezza (che basta sfiorarmi e resto segnata, pelle delicatissima) e della mia forza. Mi riporta(va) a me stessa. A chi sono.  

E la cosa simpatica è che quello smalto rosso mi costava ogni volta 50 flessioni sulle braccia. 
Ma le facevo volentieri e con piacere. Era un modo per affermare me con me. 
(il mio Su to sorrideva e mi metteva ancora più sotto spingendomi a tirar fuori, mi ricordo che mi diceva che la cattiveria non è male, deve solo essere canalizzata e trasformata in energia proattiva e al mio servizio...sono stata molto fortunata, ho trovato compagni accoglienti che han capito chi sono e non si sono fatti condizionare dal fatto che sono femmina e fisicamente la metà di loro).

Però non cercavo stordimento...ero stordita da quel che avevo dentro e metterlo fuori concretamente mi aiutava a riappropriarmi del mio corpo, delle mie emozioni, di me. Era ed è un modo della lucidità per me allenarmi. Un modo per sentirmi ben collocata dentro al mio corpo. 
Il tatami è uno dei posti in cui sento di avere un corpo "su misura". 

(e il mio corpo minuto e per certi versi sproporzionato rispetto al mio ego...abbiamo discusso un sacco di volte)

A volte si funziona in modo buffo 

Qui sul forum mettevo, e metto, i pensieri, per fare ordine...è anche per me un luogo dell'affetto questo posto


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non che il post fosse simpaticissimo, vero...
> 
> Però direi che le braccia ti erano già cadute e per ben altri motivi.
> 
> ...


Si è dura perché prendi ancor più consapevolezza che è finita e questa fine è un fallimento ed un guardarsi allo specchio oltre a domandarti come hai fatto a sbagliare in questo modo a dare la tua vita ad una persona che scoprì forse per la prima volta . Questa mattina sono andato in reparto mi volevo sentire utile mi dà così tanto in cambio !

Infatti dopo poco siamo usciti e passeggiato in centro . Poca gente in giro , pioggerella fine il centro illuminato . Imbarazzo , tensione , ansia tristezza e rabbia . Lei con 1000 volte scusa mi dice che i sentimenti sono sempre stati veri , vuole il nostro bimbo . Ma perché allora ? Lei mi racconta e io non le faccio domande . Lui un suo ex , dopo poche settimane capiscono che non funziona ma vi è molta chimica tra di loro . Continuiano a vedersi in questo modo senza impegno . Lei conosce me dopo sei mesi siamo assieme e lei frequenta anche lui per qualche mese . Poi interrompe capisce che tra di noi c è qualcosa di importante e tronca . Ogni tanto lo vede ma un saluto 2 parole e niente più . Il venerdì lo incontra in una discoteca lui la saluta e le dice che andrà in Cina per lavoro : starà via 2 3 anni . Lei allora chiede , parlano , la chimica torna e lo fanno in auto la sera stessa . Lei con sensi di colpa lui la cerca per un ultimo saluto , sarebbe partito il giovedì dopo . Lei rifiuta , sa come finirà , alla fine cede : mercoledì vanno a pranzo e poi via per un ultim saluto e' quando li ho incrociati e seguiti .



Luciano632 ha detto:


> Infatti dopo poco siamo usciti e passeggiato in centro . Poca gente in giro , pioggerella fine il centro illuminato . Imbarazzo , tensione , ansia tristezza e rabbia . Lei con 1000 volte scusa mi dice che i sentimenti sono sempre stati veri , vuole il nostro bimbo . Ma perché allora ? Lei mi racconta e io non le faccio domande . Lui un suo ex , dopo poche settimane capiscono che non funziona ma vi è molta chimica tra di loro . Continuiano a vedersi in questo modo senza impegno . Lei conosce me dopo sei mesi siamo assieme e lei frequenta anche lui per qualche mese . Poi interrompe capisce che tra di noi c è qualcosa di importante e tronca . Ogni tanto lo vede ma un saluto 2 parole e niente più . Il venerdì lo incontra in una discoteca lui la saluta e le dice che andrà in Cina per lavoro : starà via 2 3 anni . Lei allora chiede , parlano , la chimica torna e lo fanno in auto la sera stessa . Lei con sensi di colpa lui la cerca per un ultimo saluto , sarebbe partito il giovedì dopo . Lei rifiuta , sa come finirà , alla fine cede : mercoledì vanno a pranzo e poi via per un ultim saluto e' quando li ho incrociati e seguiti .


Il fatto che lui partisse per così lontano e per anni le ha fatto da scudo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Infatti dopo poco siamo usciti e passeggiato in centro . Poca gente in giro , pioggerella fine il centro illuminato . Imbarazzo , tensione , ansia tristezza e rabbia . Lei con 1000 volte scusa mi dice che i sentimenti sono sempre stati veri , vuole il nostro bimbo . Ma perché allora ? Lei mi racconta e io non le faccio domande . Lui un suo ex , dopo poche settimane capiscono che non funziona ma vi è molta chimica tra di loro . Continuiano a vedersi in questo modo senza impegno . Lei conosce me dopo sei mesi siamo assieme e lei frequenta anche lui per qualche mese . Poi interrompe capisce che tra di noi c è qualcosa di importante e tronca . Ogni tanto lo vede ma un saluto 2 parole e niente più . Il venerdì lo incontra in una discoteca lui la saluta e le dice che andrà in Cina per lavoro : starà via 2 3 anni . Lei allora chiede , parlano , la chimica torna e lo fanno in auto la sera stessa . Lei con sensi di colpa lui la cerca per un ultimo saluto , sarebbe partito il giovedì dopo . Lei rifiuta , sa come finirà , alla fine cede : mercoledì vanno a pranzo e poi via per un ultim saluto e' quando li ho incrociati e seguiti .


Altamente improbabile, ma non impossibile.
Però mi ricorda quando bambina avevo le amiche immaginarie. Quando mi sono scocciata che i grandi continuassero a chiedermi di loro, prendendomi in giro, ho detto che erano andate in Cina e di non parlarne più. *









*storia vera


----------



## Divì (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altamente probabile, ma non impossibile.
> Però mi ricorda quando bambina avevo le amiche immaginarie. Quando mi sono scocciata che i grandi continuassero a chiedermi di loro, prendendomi in giro, ho detto che erano andate in Cina e di non parlarne più.


Non so. Mi sembra uno scenario molto comodo.

Non ha tentato di spiegare subito. È come si fosse presa il tempo necessario per raccontare una storia credibile .....

:unhappy:


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altamente improbabile, ma non impossibile.
> Però mi ricorda quando bambina avevo le amiche immaginarie. Quando mi sono scocciata che i grandi continuassero a chiedermi di loro, prendendomi in giro, ho detto che erano andate in Cina e di non parlarne più. *
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi interessa fare questo tipo di indagine ma ci vuole poco per sapere se lui è veramente partito .


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non mi interessa fare questo tipo di indagine ma ci vuole poco per sapere se lui è veramente partito .


Cosa avete deciso?


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non so. Mi sembra uno scenario molto comodo.
> 
> Non ha tentato di spiegare subito. È come si fosse presa il tempo necessario per raccontare una storia credibile .....
> 
> :unhappy:


Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto : il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo . Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa avete deciso?


Riguardo al nostro matrimonio ? È finito .


----------



## Divì (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto : il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo . Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .


Non vorrei essere fraintesa: condivido il tuo sentire e ti capisco nel modo più assoluto, soprattutto per quel che pensi dell'intimità. 
Io mi riferivo al fatto che potrebbe essere comodo dire che l'hai scoperta proprio l'ultima volta .... ma come giustamente dici tutto questo non ha nessuna importanza ormai.

Coraggio.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto : il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo . Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .





Luciano632 ha detto:


> Riguardo al nostro matrimonio ? È finito .


Concordo e ti capisco.
Ho fatto la stessa scelta. Faccio decisamente parte di una minoranza.

Come ti senti?
Avete parlato di una consensuale?


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Si è dura perché prendi ancor più consapevolezza che è finita e questa fine è un fallimento ed un guardarsi allo specchio oltre a domandarti come hai fatto a sbagliare in questo modo a dare la tua vita ad una persona che scoprì forse per la prima volta . Questa mattina sono andato in reparto mi volevo sentire utile mi dà così tanto in cambio !


Già, a me risvegliarmi, quando intorno la situazione fa schifo, è come rientrare dopo aver preso pausa. E di solito la realtà arriva addosso spesso ancora più dura di quel che è. 

E' uno degli inganni che fa la mente, sadica...pugno in faccia e vediamo se ti rialzi...come una ennesima prova di esistenza e forza. 

Quello specchio adesso è importante...adesso fa male, senti il fallimento, vedi che hai sbagliato. Si tende ad assolutizzare. Sbagliato tutto. Niente da salvare. 
Ecco..io credo sia importante rimanerci un bel po' davanti a quello specchio, tutto il tempo che serve, senza forzare...fino a quando questa situazione prenderà la sua forma reale. 

Quando la delusione sarà legata ai fatti soltanto, e non ai fatti e alle aspettative connesse. 
Quando il fallimento avrà preso posizione nella differenziazione dall'altro e le responsabilità saran state ri-distribuite. 
L'aver sbagliato prenderà a sua volta una posizione meglio definita, e gli errori diventeranno punti fermi per apprendere cose nuove. 
Quando la rabbia non coprirà il dolore e il dolore potrà fluire fuori. Semplicemente. 

Vista da qui, e so che da dentro non serve a niente, quello che è accaduto ha anche il risvolto dell'opportunità. 
Per te. Per conoscerti meglio. Per capire cosa avevi davanti agli occhi che non ti ha permesso di vedere Lei. 

E non mi riferisco ad un non vedere che vuol giudicare o colpevolizzare te. 

Ma se lei si è nascosta, tu non ti sei accorto che lei si stava nascondendo. 
Non hai "visto" i piccoli campanelli che parlavano del nascondimento. 

E ripeto, non è per darti colpe o per addossarti responsabilità. 
E per conoscere meglio te. E le dinamiche che ti han portato a non vederla. Convinto di conoscerla. 

E serve a te, ri-conoscere questi tuoi punti bui. 
Perchè il rischio, se non li impari, è che potresti ripetere gli stessi errori in futuro o rimanere bloccato dalla paura di ripeterli. 

Non pensi? 

Aveva scritto un utente, [MENTION=6314]Juanpalambrond[/MENTION] con una storia che credo somigli alla tua per diversi aspetti...prova a cercare la sua storia, penso la potresti trovare molto interessante. 

Se posso permettermi...il lavoro è un ottimo anestetico...usalo con cautela, sai meglio di me, mi sa, degli effetti dell'assuefazione  (io posso dirti, se vorrai, di come l'usare il lavoro come identità primaria porti scompensi non indifferenti nel resto dell'identità..specialmente quando l'identità lavorativa è legata ad una professionalità che si occupa di Cura e di assunzione di responsabilità dell'altro).

...cerca di non perdere questa opportunità per incontrarti


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto : il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo . Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .


Benissimo, non hai assolutamente bisogno di fare altre considerazioni. Da apprezzare la sua sincerità adesso, ma è troppo tardi. E solo tu puoi dare un senso ai fatti che sono venuti a galla. L'epilogo, date le condizioni, non poteva essere diverso. Hai tutte le possibilità di voltare pagina. Auguri.


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano,
io tuoi errori nella gestione del rapporto continuo a non vederne.

Gli errori eventuali sono nella scelta del partner, probabilmente hai proiettato su questa donna caratteristiche che desideravi ma che non le appartenevano (forse "aiutato" da un suo adattarsi a quelle caratteristiche).



JON ha detto:


> Benissimo, non hai assolutamente bisogno di fare altre considerazioni. *Da apprezzare la sua sincerità *adesso, ma è troppo tardi. E solo tu puoi dare un senso ai fatti che sono venuti a galla. L'epilogo, date le condizioni, non poteva essere diverso. Hai tutte le possibilità di voltare pagina. Auguri.


Sul neretto temo che lei abbia vouto raccontare una versione che secondo il suo modo di ragionare (di lei) poteva essere accettabile. Che sia la verità non so, se avessi 1 euro per ogni volta che la versione del traditore beccato (anche su questo forum) diceva che la sfortunata circostanza si fosse casualmente verificata proprio in occasione di quello che era l'ultimo incontro, potrei probabilmente smettere di lavorare...

Ma ormai probabilmente è un quesito ozioso; la cosa strana è che del racconto sembra che lei considerasse il fare sesso alla stessa stregua di baciarsi sulle guance o stringersi la mano, ed è strano che questa sua concezione dei rapporti non sia mai emersa nel corso degli anni.

Insistere per spiegarsi per poi raccontare questa storia, davvero, cosa pensava di sentirsi dire; "Ah beh, te lo facevi già da fidanzata, ah beh era l'ultimo saluto, allora si spiega tutto...?". Mah...


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .


Secondo me questo è l'approccio giusto. Tienitelo stretto e non modificarlo. È la via più veloce per smettere di starci male.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Luciano,
> io tuoi errori nella gestione del rapporto continuo a non vederne.
> 
> Gli errori eventuali sono nella scelta del partner, probabilmente hai proiettato su questa donna caratteristiche che desideravi ma che non le appartenevano (forse "aiutato" da un suo adattarsi a quelle caratteristiche).
> ...


La verità viene sempre manipolata. Io mi riferivo alla rivelazione dei tradimenti dell'inizio della relazione. Per me questa sarebbe una grande verità, non avrei bisogno d'altro. Perché altrimenti si rischia di entrare nel campo minato dell'autoconvincimento di realtà inesistenti.

Per il neretto, sapessi quanta gente ragiona così. Comunque hai sottolineato il nodo cruciale della storia, quello per cui il nostro afferma con rinnovata consapevolezza che quella che aveva di fronte era una donna che non conosceva e che in realtà nascondeva la sua vera natura. Dopo questa semplice verità non c'è altro da aggiungere, basta e avanza.


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> La verità viene sempre manipolata. Io mi riferivo alla rivelazione dei tradimenti dell'inizio della relazione. Per me questa sarebbe una grande verità, non avrei bisogno d'altro. Perché altrimenti si rischia di entrare nel campo minato dell'autoconvincimento di realtà inesistenti.
> 
> Per il neretto, sapessi quanta gente ragiona così. Comunque hai sottolineato il nodo cruciale della storia, quello per cui il nostro afferma con rinnovata consapevolezza che quella che aveva di fronte era una donna che non conosceva e che in realtà nascondeva la sua vera natura. Dopo questa semplice verità non c'è altro da aggiungere, basta e avanza.


sono d'accordo 

mi  pareva però strano volersi spiegare a tutti i costi se questa era la storia da raccontare.
Nel senso che da quasi l'impressione di pensare sinceramente che le circostanze come narrate fossero accettabili dal partner...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> mi  pareva però strano volersi spiegare a tutti i costi se questa era la storia da raccontare.
> Nel senso che da quasi l'impressione di pensare sinceramente che le circostanze come narrate fossero accettabili dal partner...


Le circostanze sono accettabili per lei.

Del resto c'è la sensazione che con gli ex sia meno grave. Del resto non è che fare avvenire quello che è già avvenuto, solo in un altro tempo.


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le circostanze sono accettabili per lei.
> 
> Del resto c'è la sensazione che con gli ex sia meno grave. Del resto non è che fare avvenire quello che è già avvenuto, solo in un altro tempo.


Boh, la maggior parte delle persone che conosco, uomini o donne, hanno sempre arricciato il naso a rapporti continuativi con gli ex, non ho mai avuto la sensazione che per qualcuno con gli ex sia meno grave, ma forse è un'interpretazione mia...


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Si è dura perché prendi ancor più consapevolezza che è finita e questa fine è un fallimento ed un guardarsi allo specchio oltre a domandarti come hai fatto a sbagliare in questo modo a dare la tua vita ad una persona che scoprì forse per la prima volta . Questa mattina sono andato in reparto mi volevo sentire utile mi dà così tanto in cambio !
> 
> Infatti dopo poco siamo usciti e passeggiato in centro . Poca gente in giro , pioggerella fine il centro illuminato . Imbarazzo , tensione , ansia tristezza e rabbia . Lei con 1000 volte scusa mi dice che i sentimenti sono sempre stati veri , vuole il nostro bimbo . Ma perché allora ? Lei mi racconta e io non le faccio domande . Lui un suo ex , dopo poche settimane capiscono che non funziona ma vi è molta chimica tra di loro . Continuiano a vedersi in questo modo senza impegno . Lei conosce me dopo sei mesi siamo assieme e lei frequenta anche lui per qualche mese . Poi interrompe capisce che tra di noi c è qualcosa di importante e tronca . Ogni tanto lo vede ma un saluto 2 parole e niente più . Il venerdì lo incontra in una discoteca lui la saluta e le dice che andrà in Cina per lavoro : starà via 2 3 anni . Lei allora chiede , parlano , la chimica torna e lo fanno in auto la sera stessa . Lei con sensi di colpa lui la cerca per un ultimo saluto , sarebbe partito il giovedì dopo . Lei rifiuta , sa come finirà , alla fine cede : mercoledì vanno a pranzo e poi via per un ultim saluto e' quando li ho incrociati e seguiti .
> 
> ...





Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto :* il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo . *Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .


Il neretto anche per me è il nodo che arresta il sistema. Ma non tanto per le storie di sesso, le modalità, il quando e il dove, quanto per una sua concezione di fondo delle relazioni di qualsiasi tipo che pare stridere totalmente con la tua. 

Con le spiegazioni e le mille scuse lei sperava cosa? Che tu capissi? Che la perdonassi? Che le dessi una pacca sulla spalla e matrimonio come prima, meglio di prima magari con un figlio? E' assurdo. Anche lei non ti conosce. Game over.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è l'approccio giusto. Tienitelo stretto e non modificarlo. È la via più veloce per smettere di starci male.


Sarà sicuramente la via più veloce...
Ma in prospettiva è un filo inquietante però.....

Vuol dire dichiarare a se stessi di aver vissuto 9 anni mica 9 ore, nel mondo della fantasia......

Una qualche riflessioncina anche  tutta proiettata al futuro con altre donne, da far con calma e nel tempo, senza dubbio, ma io ce la farei.

L occasione personale offerta dalla specifica circostanza, in fondo, se non è questa, quale è?


----------



## Piperita (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto : il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo . Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...io non conosco questa donna , non è lei .


Io credo che nessuno conosca nessuno fino in fondo, tutti abbiamo dei lati oscuri che magari scopriamo nel tempo e purtroppo capita spesso di sposare una persona e ritrovarsene una diversa dopo il matrimonio. Pazienza


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le circostanze sono accettabili per lei.
> *
> Del resto c'è la sensazione che con gli ex sia meno grave. Del resto non è che fare avvenire quello che è già avvenuto, solo in un altro tempo.


E' vero ed è stata sincera a parlare dei tradimenti pregressi,
altrimenti si sarebbe limitata a giustificare l'ultimo incontro...
Non voglio giustificarla, ma possono succedere tumulti strani nel rivedere un ex con cui hai condiviso un pezzo importante della vita...


----------



## Divì (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> mi  pareva però strano volersi spiegare a tutti i costi se questa era la storia da raccontare.
> Nel senso che da quasi l'impressione di pensare sinceramente che le circostanze come narrate fossero accettabili dal partner...


È la stessa impressione che ho avuto io.


----------



## sheldon (23 Ottobre 2016)

Sei giovane,hai fatto quello che dovevi fare.
Sarebbe stata una sofferenza inutile,probabilmente lei ha ancora una forte attrazione nei confronti di questa persona
Poi non è che questo rimane in Cina per 2/3 anni,ritornera' sicuramente in Italia ogni tot,vivresti sempre con questo incubo e se tu non te ne fossi accorto ed avessi continuato il matrimonio,dubito che sarebbe stato l'ultimo saluto.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> È la stessa impressione che ho avuto io.


E' più di un mese che non si vedono, lui se n'è andato in tronco e senza preamboli.

Non c'è da meravigliarsi che lei abbia pensato di giocare la carta della "nuda verità".
In realtà resta un tentativo furbo al pari di quello di un traditore omettente. Diametralmente opposto perché con la determinazione di luciano sapeva di non avere terreno sufficiente.

Una furba, pure troppo per non comprendere lo scopo preterintenzionale delle cazzate che andava facendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà sicuramente la via più veloce...
> Ma in prospettiva è un filo inquietante però.....
> 
> Vuol dire dichiarare a se stessi di aver vissuto 9 anni mica 9 ore, nel mondo della fantasia......
> ...


Ci ho pensato anch'io, e al momento ritengo il tuo approccio correttissimo. Piccolissimo particolare non è questo il momento. È troppo caldo ancora per fare una riflessione del genere.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Sei giovane,hai fatto quello che dovevi fare.
> Sarebbe stata una sofferenza inutile,probabilmente lei ha ancora una forte attrazione nei confronti di questa persona
> Poi non è che questo rimane in Cina per 2/3 anni,ritornera' sicuramente in Italia ogni tot,vivresti sempre con questo incubo e se tu non te ne fossi accorto ed avessi continuato il matrimonio,dubito che sarebbe stato l'ultimo saluto.


Ho sintetizzato ma è la stessa domanda che ho fatto a lei : quanti bentornato e poi di nuovo addio ci saranno ? Poi le ho chiesto quanti ex particolari ci sono ?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato ma è la stessa domanda che ho fatto a lei : quanti bentornato e poi di nuovo addio ci saranno ? Poi le ho chiesto quanti ex particolari ci sono ?


La ricerca o l'accettazione del ritorno dell'ex è una ricerca di un sé passato.
Non ha niente a che vedere con l'essere disponibile con tutti gli uomini frequentati.
In questo senso non è così in contraddizione con le cose che ha detto a te.
L'addio a lui poteva essere un addio alla parte di sé che lui rappresenta. Una separazione con quella parte giovane che non era in grado di diventare madre.


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ricerca o l'accettazione del ritorno dell'ex è una ricerca di un sé passato.
> Non ha niente a che vedere con l'essere disponibile con tutti gli uomini frequentati.
> In questo senso non è così in contraddizione con le cose che ha detto a te.
> L'addio a lui poteva essere un addio alla parte di sé che lui rappresenta. Una separazione con quella parte giovane che non era in grado di diventare madre.


Ma anche fosse così non è che diventa più accettabile...

Se si sente il bisogno di dare un addio si scrive una bella cartolina, non si prende una stanza in motel, non scherziamo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma anche fosse così non è che diventa più accettabile...
> 
> Se si sente il bisogno di dare un addio si scrive una bella cartolina, non si prende una stanza in motel, non scherziamo...


Non è un addio a lui, ma a se stessa. E per farlo deve mettersi alla prova con chi rappresenta quella sé stessa.
La maggioranza delle donne credo che capisca.
Questo non significa che il marito debba o possa capire e comprendo la sua reazione.


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un addio a lui, ma a se stessa. E per farlo deve mettersi alla prova con chi rappresenta quella sé stessa.
> *La maggioranza delle donne credo che capisca*.
> Questo non significa che il marito debba o possa capire e comprendo la sua reazione.


Mi auguro di no, almeno non in questi termini, se ogni capitolo della propria vita va concluso con un bel paio di corna al compagno del momento...


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

*Anche io*

Ho riflettuto e cercato di capire cosa in realtà volesse dirmi con la confessione di tradimenti passati . Ora non ne ho voglia ma in futuro ne parlerò con una sessuologa amica .


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ricerca o l'accettazione del ritorno dell'ex è una ricerca di un sé passato.
> Non ha niente a che vedere con l'essere disponibile con tutti gli uomini frequentati.
> In questo senso non è così in contraddizione con le cose che ha detto a te.
> L'addio a lui poteva essere un addio alla parte di sé che lui rappresenta. Una separazione con quella parte giovane che non era in grado di diventare madre.



.... e per dire addio alla parte giovane si combina questo casino......????????boh........
mi sa che la motivazione invece sia molto più semplice.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no, almeno non in questi termini, se ogni capitolo della propria vita va concluso con un bel paio di corna al compagno del momento...





delfino curioso ha detto:


> .... e per dire addio alla parte giovane si combina questo casino......????????boh........
> mi sa che la motivazione invece sia molto più semplice.....


Il fatto che gli abbia dato questa spiegazione è indice che per lei ha un senso.
Il senso per me è quello che ho detto.
C'è chi si limita a cambiare taglio di capelli e chi scrive una lettera e chi cade in questo casino.
Ma il senso è quello.


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che gli abbia dato questa spiegazione è indice che per lei ha un senso.
> Il senso per me è quello che ho detto.
> C'è chi si limita a cambiare taglio di capelli e chi scrive una lettera e chi cade in questo casino.
> Ma il senso è quello.


Il fatto che per lei abbia un senso, non vuol dire che ce l'abbia...

Per me questo tipo di giustificazione peggiorerebbe ulteriormente le cose,ad esempio.


----------



## trilobita (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quando,alla fine di tutto gli hai detto che era finita,lei come l'ha presa?Ha accettato in silenzio o ha abbozzato qualcosa per un appiglio in extremis?


----------



## sheldon (23 Ottobre 2016)

Invece io penso che l'idea del figlio sia nata proprio dal tradimento.
Lei,probabilmente a livello inconscio,vuole scindere le due relazioni e quale maggior sistema per rafforzare il concetto di famiglia che non mettere in cantiere un bimbo.
Questa decisione avrebbe,secondo lei,rafforzato il rapporto,sempre,secondo lei,non compromesso da quanto avvenuto con l'ex.
Ecco perchè il suo atteggiamento non è cambiato,anzi piu' disponibile forse del solito, pensando ad un futuro e non a quanto fatto in passato.
Questo tipo di persone sono le piu' pericolose,perchè quasi si autoconvincono di non far nulla di male e non si mostrano per quello che veramente sono.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto e cercato di capire cosa in realtà volesse dirmi con la confessione di tradimenti passati . Ora non ne ho voglia ma in futuro ne parlerò con una sessuologa amica .


Tentava quella che le pareva l'unica strada percorribile. Tentava un nuovo inizio ripulendosi di tutti, quasi tutti naturalmente, gli altarini.

Dopo che ha fatto quello che ha fatto venire allo scoperto significava tentare di ritrovare una dignità che la riportasse in carreggiata. Voleva comunicarti questa specie di assurzione perché era l'unica cosa che poteva renderti presentabile in questo contesto. In realtà è tutto uno schifo, ma nella sua ingenuità per un attimo avrà pensato che potessi recepire questa sua "intuizione".


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tentava quella che le pareva l'unica strada percorribile. Tentava un nuovo inizio ripulendosi di tutti, quasi tutti naturalmente, gli altarini.
> 
> Dopo che ha fatto quello che ha fatto venire allo scoperto significava tentare di ritrovare una dignità che la riportasse in carreggiata. Voleva comunicarti questa specie di assurzione perché era l'unica cosa che poteva renderti presentabile in questo contesto. In realtà è tutto uno schifo, ma nella sua ingenuità per un attimo avrà pensato che potessi recepire questa sua "intuizione".


Una specie di battesimo


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Invece io penso che l'idea del figlio sia nata proprio dal tradimento.
> Lei,probabilmente a livello inconscio,vuole scindere le due relazioni e quale maggior sistema per rafforzare il concetto di famiglia che non mettere in cantiere un bimbo.
> Questa decisione avrebbe,secondo lei,rafforzato il rapporto,sempre,secondo lei,non compromesso da quanto avvenuto con l'ex.
> Ecco perchè il suo atteggiamento non è cambiato,anzi piu' disponibile forse del solito, pensando ad un futuro e non a quanto fatto in passato.
> *Questo tipo di persone sono le piu' pericolose,perchè quasi si autoconvincono di non far nulla di male e non si mostrano per quello che veramente sono*.


Concordo. A volte può esserci pure di peggio, basta togliere quel quasi.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Una specie di battesimo


Mah, non credo. Tutt'altro. Penso fosse il disperato tentativo di riprenderti, proprio perché sapeva che con te non aveva granchè di spazio di manovra.


----------



## sheldon (23 Ottobre 2016)

Parlando dei tradimenti passati all'inizio della vostra storia,cercava di giustificare quanto avvenuto dopo.
Infatti ha ammesso che il tutto era successo all'inizio,quando era piu' "giustificata",quando la vostra relazione non era ancora forte,ti ha detto che appena ha capito che con te le cose erano diventate serie aveva smesso.
Dichiarando questo rendeva piu' "giustificabile" quanto avvenuto dopo,.
Non era una squallida scopata da dopo discoteca,era una rapporto piu' profondo che aveva radici nel passato,insomma era una scopata piu' giustificata,che sarebbe finita ,perchè',candelina sulla torta,lui sarebbe partito per la Cina per 2/3 anni,non avrebbe inficiato il suo rapporto ufficiale a cui lei,con impegno,stava dedicandosi consolidandolo con l'arrivo di un figlio


----------



## Tradito? (23 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Invece io penso che l'idea del figlio sia nata proprio dal tradimento.
> Lei,probabilmente a livello inconscio,vuole scindere le due relazioni e quale maggior sistema per rafforzare il concetto di famiglia che non mettere in cantiere un bimbo.
> Questa decisione avrebbe,secondo lei,rafforzato il rapporto,sempre,secondo lei,non compromesso da quanto avvenuto con l'ex.
> Ecco perchè il suo atteggiamento non è cambiato,anzi piu' disponibile forse del solito, pensando ad un futuro e non a quanto fatto in passato.
> Questo tipo di persone sono le piu' pericolose,perchè quasi si autoconvincono di non far nulla di male e non si mostrano per quello che veramente sono.


Non so se essere d'accordo i tutto però anche secondo me, se è vero quanto dice lei, le due cose sono in qualche modo collegate


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un addio a lui, ma a se stessa. E per farlo deve mettersi alla prova con chi rappresenta quella sé stessa.
> La maggioranza delle donne credo che capisca.
> Questo non significa che il marito debba o possa capire e comprendo la sua reazione.


Come non quotarti!


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Invece io penso che l'idea del figlio sia nata proprio dal tradimento.
> Lei,probabilmente a livello inconscio,vuole scindere le due relazioni e quale maggior sistema per rafforzare il concetto di famiglia che non mettere in cantiere un bimbo.
> Questa decisione avrebbe,secondo lei,rafforzato il rapporto,sempre,secondo lei,non compromesso da quanto avvenuto con l'ex.
> Ecco perchè il suo atteggiamento non è cambiato,anzi piu' disponibile forse del solito, pensando ad un futuro e non a quanto fatto in passato.
> Questo tipo di persone sono le piu' pericolose,perchè quasi si autoconvincono di non far nulla di male e non si mostrano per quello che veramente sono.


aggiungerei: e con un figlio sarebbe stato più difficile per Luciano chiudere la storia.


----------



## Piperita (24 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Invece io penso che l'idea del figlio sia nata proprio dal tradimento.
> Lei,probabilmente a livello inconscio,vuole scindere le due relazioni e quale maggior sistema per rafforzare il concetto di famiglia che non mettere in cantiere un bimbo.
> Questa decisione avrebbe,secondo lei,rafforzato il rapporto,sempre,secondo lei,non compromesso da quanto avvenuto con l'ex.
> Ecco perchè il suo atteggiamento non è cambiato,anzi piu' disponibile forse del solito, pensando ad un futuro e non a quanto fatto in passato.
> Questo tipo di persone sono le piu' pericolose,perchè quasi si autoconvincono di non far nulla di male e non si mostrano per quello che veramente sono.


Sai che questa del fare un figlio per sistemare la situazione è una tattica usata da molti e non solo nel caso di tradimento ma come se il figlio dovesse consolidare la coppia anche quando è scoppiata. Quindi è probabile che sia come dici tu. Riguardo ai traditori, credo che tutti si convincano di non fare nulla di male, magari col senno del poi si rendono conto.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un addio a lui, ma a se stessa. E per farlo deve mettersi alla prova con chi rappresenta quella sé stessa.
> La maggioranza delle donne credo che capisca.
> Questo non significa che il marito debba o possa capire e comprendo la sua reazione.


È "L'ultimo bacio".


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Come non quotarti!



alla luce di quanto sopra e in relazione al precedente post di Brunetta impegnarsi seriamente con una donna non ha senso. L incontro che ti fa sentire nuovamente donna se per caso hai problemi con il marito, la sbandata di una sera, l ex che ritorna e tu devi provarti che sei cresciuta.....Diciamocelo , giochiamo ad essere innamorati, diamoci emozioni ma senza prendersi sul serio!


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> alla luce di quanto sopra e in relazione al precedente post di Brunetta impegnarsi seriamente con una donna non ha senso. L incontro che ti fa sentire nuovamente donna se per caso hai problemi con il marito, la sbandata di una sera, l ex che ritorna e tu devi provarti che sei cresciuta.....Diciamocelo , giochiamo ad essere innamorati, diamoci emozioni ma senza prendersi sul serio!


..... e invece le emozioni sono una cosa maledettamente seria.

Quoto! 

In contrapposizione con l'andazzo delle emozioni da consumo personale o personalizzato che vanno per ma maggiore oggi.

Luciano una domanda: Lei è consapevole che la vostra storia è finita o pensa di avere dei margini?
Tanto per capire, perche una che ti parla di un figlio mentre ti tradisce, come minimo è un po' dissociata.


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un addio a lui, ma a se stessa. E per farlo deve mettersi alla prova con chi rappresenta quella sé stessa.
> La maggioranza delle donne credo che capisca.
> Questo non significa che il marito debba o possa capire e comprendo la sua reazione.


La tua interpretazione è, come sempre, foriera di riflessioni. Difatti ci penso da ieri, ma mi schiero fra la minoranza di donne che non capisce, o meglio si rende conto di cosa parli ma la ritiene una modalità paraculista. 

Per guardarsi dentro, per capire che pezzo di vita si sta attraversando, per volgere lo sguardo al passato e proiettarlo al futuro non è necessario spargere dolore sugli altri. Qualsiasi sia la ragione, personale, di un tradimento, o peggio ancora di reiterati volteggi fuori dalla pista, la sostanza non cambia, il male non diventa bene nè causa meno sofferenza.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> *Invece io penso che l'idea del figlio sia nata proprio dal tradimento.*
> Lei,probabilmente a livello inconscio,vuole scindere le due relazioni e quale maggior sistema per rafforzare il concetto di famiglia che non mettere in cantiere un bimbo.
> Questa decisione avrebbe,secondo lei,rafforzato il rapporto,sempre,secondo lei,non compromesso da quanto avvenuto con l'ex.
> Ecco perchè il suo atteggiamento non è cambiato,anzi piu' disponibile forse del solito, pensando ad un futuro e non a quanto fatto in passato.
> Questo tipo di persone sono le piu' pericolose,perchè quasi si autoconvincono di non far nulla di male e non si mostrano per quello che veramente sono.



Anche dal mio punto di vista credo sia così.
Anche se ritengo che per lei questo neppure sia un tradimento.
Per lei non è un ex (siamo noi a definirlo così), ma un uomo che l'ha coinvolta prima del marito, dal quale si è distaccata per sposarsi, ma che ancora la attrae. Diversamente dal marito, certo. 
E a questa attrazione seguono dubbi e sensi di colpa, a cui lei oppone il desiderio di consolidare il matrimonio creando una famiglia.
Un figlio per cancellare una parte di sé.
O anche per compensare quello che lei ha fatto mancare al marito, distribuendo onori differenti, a uno il ruolo di padre, all'altro quello di amante occasionale.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Parlando dei tradimenti passati all'inizio della vostra storia,cercava di giustificare quanto avvenuto dopo.
> Infatti ha ammesso che il tutto era successo all'inizio,quando era piu' "giustificata",quando la vostra relazione non era ancora forte,ti ha detto che appena ha capito che con te le cose erano diventate serie aveva smesso.
> Dichiarando questo rendeva piu' "giustificabile" quanto avvenuto dopo,.
> Non era una squallida scopata da dopo discoteca,era una rapporto piu' profondo che aveva radici nel passato,insomma era una scopata piu' giustificata,che sarebbe finita ,perchè',candelina sulla torta,*lui sarebbe partito per la Cina per 2/3 anni*,non avrebbe inficiato il suo *rapporto ufficiale a cui lei,con impegno,stava dedicandosi consolidandolo con l'arrivo di un figlio*


Non finisce per volontà, ma per necessità.
E forse non è la prima volta che va così.

Secondo neretto: esatto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche dal mio punto di vista credo sia così.
> Anche se ritengo che per lei questo neppure sia un tradimento.
> Per lei non è un ex (siamo noi a definirlo così), ma un uomo che l'ha coinvolta prima del marito, dal quale si è distaccata per sposarsi, ma che ancora la attrae. Diversamente dal marito, certo.
> E a questa attrazione seguono dubbi e sensi di colpa, a cui lei oppone il desiderio di consolidare il matrimonio creando una famiglia.
> ...


Ammesso che sia così non ne capisco il senso in un'ottica a lungo termine. Mi sembra una dissociazione parecchio immatura.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia così non ne capisco il senso in un'ottica a lungo termine. Mi sembra una *dissociazione* parecchio immatura.



Lo è, probabilmente.
E anche per questo lui non se ne è mai accorto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

Io penso che noi maschietti abbiamo un modo diverso di ragionare con i sentimenti rispetto la femmina.

Fatto salvo questo episodio, la sua gravita, il fatto che si deve rompete finire etc... Tanto poi è la vita di Luciano ci penserà lui

Ma sul fatto che una femmina possa desiderare una famiglia e dei figli con un uomo, e cullare contemporaneamente il desiderio di "vivere" magari in modo romantico o estemporaneo una passione amorosa con un altro, credo che i fatti e la storia non possano che confermarlo.

Drammaticamente confermarlo, aggiungo.

Io non vedo nessuna incongruenza in quanto ha dichiarato la moglie di Luciano, nessuna

Sfiga x Luciano si ne vedo, tanta

Incongruenza della moglie no

Sono cose frequentissime,e immagino che molte donne potranno confermarlo


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> È "L'ultimo bacio".


Ah beh, allora tutto bene, no? 



danny ha detto:


> Anche dal mio punto di vista credo sia così.
> Anche se ritengo che per lei questo neppure sia un tradimento.
> Per lei non è un ex (siamo noi a definirlo così), ma un uomo che l'ha coinvolta prima del marito, dal quale si è distaccata per sposarsi, ma che ancora la attrae. Diversamente dal marito, certo.
> E a questa attrazione seguono dubbi e sensi di colpa, a cui lei oppone il desiderio di consolidare il matrimonio creando una famiglia.
> ...


Apperò, quale onore....

Se a 30 e fischia anni la logica è questa, usciamo dal campo della psicologia per entrare in quello della psichiatria.


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> alla luce di quanto sopra e in relazione al precedente post di Brunetta impegnarsi seriamente con una donna non ha senso. L incontro che ti fa sentire nuovamente donna se per caso hai problemi con il marito, la sbandata di una sera, l ex che ritorna e tu devi provarti che sei cresciuta.....Diciamocelo , giochiamo ad essere innamorati, diamoci emozioni ma senza prendersi sul serio!





spleen ha detto:


> ..... e invece le emozioni sono una cosa maledettamente seria.
> 
> Quoto!
> 
> ...





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La tua interpretazione è, come sempre, foriera di riflessioni. Difatti ci penso da ieri, ma mi schiero fra la minoranza di donne che non capisce, o meglio si rende conto di cosa parli ma la ritiene una modalità paraculista.
> 
> Per guardarsi dentro, per capire che pezzo di vita si sta attraversando, per volgere lo sguardo al passato e proiettarlo al futuro non è necessario spargere dolore sugli altri. Qualsiasi sia la ragione, personale, di un tradimento, o peggio ancora di reiterati volteggi fuori dalla pista, la sostanza non cambia, il male non diventa bene nè causa meno sofferenza.



Straquoto...


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah beh, allora tutto bene, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti... a Luciano è andata relativamente bene che sia emersa adesso questa cosa.
E' giovane, non hanno figli.


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti... a Luciano è andata relativamente bene che sia emersa adesso questa cosa.
> E' giovane, non hanno figli.


Si, su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, su questo sono d'accordo.



La spiegazione psicologica può essere corretta, ma anche no.
Potremmo essere anche più calcolatori e pensare che lei si è sposata "il buon partito", tenendosi l'altro come amante, nella squallida categorizzazione in cui si individuano uomini da sposare e altri da scopare.
Ma ha senso, comunque, ora, per Luciano, andare a farsi domande sul perché lei abbia agito così, nel momento in cui lui lo si è sollevato, comunque, se mai vi fossero stati dubbi, da qualsiasi responsabilità del fallimento della sua coppia?
Perché è questo che conta e va sottolineato.
Ed è il senso di quello che è emerso nel loro confronto.
Forse la cosa più importante da afferrare, per lui.


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La spiegazione psicologica può avere una sua necessità.
> Potremmo essere anche più calcolatori e pensare che lei si è sposata "il buon partito", tenendosi l'altro come amante, nella squallida categorizzazione in cui si individuano uomini da sposare e altri da scopare.
> Ma ha senso, comunque, ora, per Luciano, andare a farsi domande sul perché lei abbia agito così, nel momento in cui lui lo si è sollevato, comunque, se mai vi fossero stati dubbi, da qualsiasi responsabilità del fallimento della sua coppia?


No, evidentemente Luciano voleva sentire da lei la sua linea di pensiero, ma in realtà i fatti parlano da soli, non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di altro per chiudere,IMO. 

Io personalmente, in questa vicenda mi ritrovo più nella tesi del "buon partito" che in altre.

La faccenda del figlio la vedo più come un tentativo di legare a se il "buon partito" rendendo più complessa la separazione, oppure una "copertura" per eventuali incidenti (io alla storia del "beccati nell'unica occasione" non credo per principio...)


----------



## Diletta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha confessato tradimenti all inizio della nostra storia . Non mi pare una storia di comodo . Comunque non è questo il punto : *il punto è che ho avuto al mio fianco una donna che non conoscevo .* Quando hai una relazione la sessualità e l intimità sono un valore un ancora un collante ..se la usi come modo di relazionarti ( era l ultimo saluto ) sei di quanto più distante da me . Non c entra nulla perdono o non perdono ...*io non conosco questa donna , non è lei *.




Ti capisco pienamente, sono gl stessi miei pensieri a parti invertite.
E vanno oltre ogni tentativo di comprensione e di perdono.
Con questa consapevolezza non c'è niente da fare.
Sei giovane e puoi ancora trovare la tua felicità: non voltarti indietro!


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco pienamente, sono gl stessi miei pensieri a parti invertite.
> E vanno oltre ogni tentativo di comprensione e di perdono.
> Con questa consapevolezza non c'è niente da fare.
> Sei giovane e puoi ancora trovare la tua felicità: non voltarti indietro!


Oh, ciao Diletta, come va?


----------



## MariLea (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> alla luce di quanto sopra e in relazione al precedente post di Brunetta impegnarsi seriamente con una donna non ha senso. L incontro che ti fa sentire nuovamente donna se per caso hai problemi con il marito, la sbandata di una sera, l ex che ritorna e tu devi provarti che sei cresciuta.....Diciamocelo , giochiamo ad essere innamorati, diamoci emozioni ma senza prendersi sul serio!


Comunque non credo sia prettamente femminile questo sentire.
Perché se hai amato profondamente una persona, un po' ti resta dentro al cuore, nei ricordi dei bei tempi della storia vissuta quando eri felice ecc... Poi ti innamori di una persona che stimi ed ami tanto di più, con cui stai bene e vuoi condividere la tua vita per sempre, ma se l'altro lo hai amato ed il lasciarsi non è stato nauseante, un pezzetto di cuore lo occuperà per sempre... ti domandi come sta, se è felice come te ecc... eviti di rivederlo perché ricadere è un attimo data l'intimità già esistente e l'affetto che comunque rimane.
Il fatto che, quando ha iniziato con te, stava ancora con lui, la dice lunga su quanto sia stato difficile lasciarlo definitivamente per scegliere te.
Ha sbagliato, non la sto giustificando, ma capisco il suo errore e non la paragono per niente ad una cialtrona che si fa le storielle parallele.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Comunque non credo sia prettamente femminile questo sentire.
> Perché se hai amato profondamente una persona, un po' ti resta dentro al cuore, nei ricordi dei bei tempi della storia vissuta quando eri felice ecc... Poi ti innamori di una persona che stimi ed ami tanto di più, con cui stai bene e vuoi condividere la tua vita per sempre, ma se l'altro lo hai amato ed il lasciarsi non è stato nauseante, un pezzetto di cuore lo occuperà per sempre... ti domandi come sta, se è felice come te ecc... eviti di rivederlo perché ricadere è un attimo data l'intimità già esistente e l'affetto che comunque rimane.
> Il fatto che, quando ha iniziato con te, stava ancora con lui, la dice lunga su quanto sia stato difficile lasciarlo definitivamente per scegliere te.
> Ha sbagliato, non la sto giustificando, ma capisco il suo errore e non la paragono per niente ad una cialtrona che si fa le storielle parallele.


Ma infatti.. Sono d accordissimo...

Poi dal dire al fare si sa, c'è la sua differenza... Che vada alla inferno, in Cina con lui, a morire ammazzata.. E chi più ne ha più ne metta

Ma l animo femminile x quel nulla che lo conosco io, coltiva sempre dentro di se dei sogni ... Si ancora ai ricordi specie se importanti...

Non vedo nessuna incongruenza da parte di lei a desiderare un figlio con lui, pur con quello che materialmente ha fatto con l altro.
Che poteva risparmiarsi di fare, e chi lo nega.... Ma lo provava dentro 

Questo conta x me, prima ancora del fatto che lo abbia visto, o sia andata a piangere nel bosco


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti.. Sono d accordissimo...
> 
> Poi dal dire al fare si sa, c'è la sua differenza... Che vada alla inferno, in Cina con lui, a morire ammazzata.. E chi più ne ha più ne metta
> 
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda zero e porto zero. Non mi riconosco proprio nell'animo etereo e sognatore che descrivi. Magari a 15 anni, dopo è un'altra storia.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda zero e porto zero. Non mi riconosco proprio nell'animo etereo e sognatore che descrivi. Magari a 15 anni, dopo è un'altra storia.


Ma infatti io parlo x quel che ho conosciuto direttamente o indirettamente nella mia vita, pochissimo in verità...


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda zero e porto zero. Non mi riconosco proprio nell'animo etereo e sognatore che descrivi. Magari a 15 anni, dopo è un'altra storia.



infatti mi pare veramente ingenerosa come analisi..... in natura , se un cane vive con un branco di lupi, anche da cresciuto viene trattato come cucciolo dal branco....a questo punto dovremmo trattare le donne come delle eterne adolescenti....in ambito sentimentale naturalmente


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Luciano632 ha detto:


> infatti mi pare veramente ingenerosa come analisi..... in natura , se un cane vive con un branco di lupi, anche da cresciuto viene trattato come cucciolo dal branco....a questo punto dovremmo trattare le donne come delle eterne adolescenti....in ambito sentimentale naturalmente


Ma non è vero!

Ma scusa.... Una donna che con me ama fare una famiglia, avere un progetto di vita, pagar le bollette e risolvere i guai del quotidiano, è cosi incomprensibile che ami andare una volta ogni 3 mesi in riva al mare al tramonto a guardare le stelle abbracciata ad un altro uomo??

Ovvio che io mi incazzi, che le stelle deve guardarle solo con me e basta, mi incazzo eccome

Ma non è incomprensibile secondo me


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> 
> Ma scusa.... Una donna che con me ama fare una famiglia, avere un progetto di vita, pagar le bollette e risolvere i guai del quotidiano, è cosi incomprensibile che ami andare una volta ogni 3 mesi in riva al mare al tramonto a guardare le stelle abbracciata ad un altro uomo??
> 
> ...


Ma da il "può capitare" al farne una regola fissa c'è una certa differenza.

Insomma, se una, o uno, vive costantemente un simile parallelismo è comprensibile eccome. Ma quali conclusioni dovrei trarre? Di certo non penserei che possa essere un modus comune. Tutti siamo sognatori, non tutti però eterni sognatori. C'è una bella differenza.


----------



## sheldon (24 Ottobre 2016)

*io invece*

non credo che fosse amore/ricordo di un amore per l'ex,ma forte attrazione,semplicemente sesso.
Per questo motivo ha continuato anche all'inizio della storia con Luciano,e ha tradito successivamente,perchè il sesso è piu' facile da gestire dell'amore,infatti non si sono guardati negli occhi,fatti lunghe telefonate,scambiato innumerevoli sms,ma una sveltina in macchina ed un paio d'ore in un motel.
Nella sua testa  non ha mai messo in dubbio la sua storia ufficiale,anzi,la voleva consolidare.
Lei probabilmente è sincera quando dice di volere un figlio e di amare il marito...bisogna solo vedere se a lui sta bene una moglie cosi' e mi pare,giustamente che a lui non stia bene


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



JON ha detto:


> Ma da il "può capitare" al farne una regola fissa c'è una certa differenza.
> 
> Insomma, se una, o uno, vive costantemente un simile parallelismo è comprensibile eccome. Ma quali conclusioni dovrei trarre? Di certo non penserei che possa essere un modus comune. Tutti siamo sognatori, non tutti però eterni sognatori. C'è una bella differenza.


Io posso dire le conclusioni che ne ho tratto io, ad oggi, passibili sempre di revisione, ma essendo sulla cinquantina di anni, direi piuttosto strutturate da un certo visto e vissuto:

È impensabile pensare di poter sempre dare "tutto" quel che il ns compagno/a abbisogna. 

E se in quei buchi che fatalmente lasci, si insinua disgraziatamente un bisogno da parte della compagna, che non vuoi, non sai, o non riesci a cogliere, dandogli adeguata importanza, partono i guai.

Parlo sempre x me e x come la vedo io


----------



## sheldon (24 Ottobre 2016)

Se fosse stato amore il tradimento si sarebbe concretizzato prima,perchè comunque erano in contatto,invece è avvenuto dopo una serata in discoteca dove lei probabilmente ha pensato:" perchè no!mi ha sempre attirato,facciamoci questa botta di vita,tanto non devo preoccuparmi,ancora meglio fra poco partira'.
Non tolgo niente a nessuno,nessuno lo sapra' mai.
Posto che lei abbia detto la verita',ma probabilmente,se cosi' non fosse, il marito avrebbe avuto qualche sentore,ci sarebbero stati dei segnali,invece il tutto è arrivato come un fulmine a ciel sereno e se non si fosse messo di mezzo il caso il matrimonio sarebbe continuato tranquillo,almeno per un certo periodo.


----------



## Diletta (24 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Oh, ciao Diletta, come va?



Va...
Leggere di matrimoni sfasciati a causa di cotanta superficialità e mancanza di serietà mi fa davvero male.
Pensavo di esserne assuefatta ormai, invece no.
Tanta tristezza


----------



## Diletta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> 
> Ma scusa.... Una donna che con me ama fare una famiglia, avere un progetto di vita, pagar le bollette e risolvere i guai del quotidiano, *è cosi incomprensibile *che ami andare una volta ogni 3 mesi in riva al mare al tramonto a guardare le stelle abbracciata ad un altro uomo??
> 
> ...




...è da perderci la testa per l'enigma!
Altro che incomprensibile, questa è follia pura, non ci arriverò mai e non ci voglio neanche arrivare!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...è da perderci la testa per l'enigma!
> Altro che incomprensibile, questa è follia pura, non ci arriverò mai e non ci voglio neanche arrivare!


Ciao Diletta!!!


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> non credo che fosse amore/ricordo di un amore per l'ex,ma forte attrazione,semplicemente sesso.
> Per questo motivo ha continuato anche all'inizio della storia con Luciano,e ha tradito successivamente,perchè il sesso è piu' facile da gestire dell'amore,infatti non si sono guardati negli occhi,fatti lunghe telefonate,scambiato innumerevoli sms,ma una sveltina in macchina ed un paio d'ore in un motel.
> Nella sua testa  non ha mai messo in dubbio la sua storia ufficiale,anzi,la voleva consolidare.
> Lei probabilmente è sincera quando dice di volere un figlio e di amare il marito...bisogna solo vedere se a lui sta bene una moglie cosi' e mi pare,giustamente che a lui non stia bene



Se fosse stato amore il tradimento si sarebbe concretizzato prima,perchè comunque erano in contatto,invece è avvenuto dopo una serata in discoteca dove lei probabilmente ha pensato:" perchè no!mi ha sempre attirato,facciamoci questa botta di vita,tanto non devo preoccuparmi,ancora meglio fra poco partira'.
 Non tolgo niente a nessuno,nessuno lo sapra' mai.
 Posto che lei abbia detto la verita',ma probabilmente,se cosi' non fosse, il marito avrebbe avuto qualche sentore,ci sarebbero stati dei segnali,invece il tutto è arrivato come un fulmine a ciel sereno e se non si fosse messo di mezzo il caso il matrimonio sarebbe continuato tranquillo,almeno per un certo periodo. 




Penso anche io le stesse cose. Loro si sono "sfidanzati" subito ma hanno continuato ad andare a letto assieme per quasi un anno e il fatto che lui sarebbe partito le ha fatto da scudo.... L aveva rivisto altre volte e non era successo ma sapendo che non l avrebbe rivisto per tanto tempo e quindi non sarebbe stato una minaccia sul ribaltabile ci è finita subito ..


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato amore il tradimento si sarebbe concretizzato prima,perchè comunque erano in contatto,invece è avvenuto dopo una serata in discoteca dove lei probabilmente ha pensato:" perchè no!mi ha sempre attirato,facciamoci questa botta di vita,tanto non devo preoccuparmi,ancora meglio fra poco partira'.
> Non tolgo niente a nessuno,nessuno lo sapra' mai.
> Posto che lei abbia detto la verita',ma probabilmente,se cosi' non fosse, il marito avrebbe avuto qualche sentore,ci sarebbero stati dei segnali,invece il tutto è arrivato come un fulmine a ciel sereno e se non si fosse messo di mezzo il caso il matrimonio sarebbe continuato tranquillo,almeno per un certo periodo.
> 
> ...


Ma i tradimenti all'inizio della vostra relazione con chi sono avvenuti?


----------



## trilobita (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma alla fine di tutto,come sono rimasti?Lui le ha chiesto la separazione o sono ancora in stand-by.Lei come l'ha presa?


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Comunque non credo sia prettamente femminile questo sentire.
> Perché se hai amato profondamente una persona, un po' ti resta dentro al cuore, nei ricordi dei bei tempi della storia vissuta quando eri felice ecc... Poi ti innamori di una persona che stimi ed ami tanto di più, con cui stai bene e vuoi condividere la tua vita per sempre, ma se l'altro lo hai amato ed il lasciarsi non è stato nauseante, un pezzetto di cuore lo occuperà per sempre... ti domandi come sta, se è felice come te ecc... eviti di rivederlo perché ricadere è un attimo data l'intimità già esistente e l'affetto che comunque rimane.
> Il fatto che, quando ha iniziato con te, stava ancora con lui, la dice lunga su quanto sia stato difficile lasciarlo definitivamente per scegliere te.
> Ha sbagliato, non la sto giustificando, ma capisco il suo errore e non la paragono per niente ad una cialtrona che si fa le storielle parallele.


Attenzione, questo è qualcosa di completamente diverso, per come lo leggo io, rispetto a quelle cose di Brunetta che hai quotato in precedenza.

Se la maggior parte dei tradimenti si verificano con colleghi/e (o con persone comunque legate al mondo lavorativo) o con ex un motivo c'è.

Cedi ad una tentazione (e per me è così che si verificano il maggior numero dei tradimenti), non è accettabile, ma è qualcosa che può capitare, a maggior ragione con un/una  ex.

Se invece me la metti come una qualche forma di rito di passaggio o di dimostrare a se stesse che si è superata quella fase, no, secondo me a una certa età non è una cosa comprensibile, in quel caso sono d'accordo con Luciano, non varrebbe la pena per un uomo cercare di costruire qualcosa di serio con una donna. Perchè se deve esistere un nominativo (o una lista di nominativi, dipende da quanti ex significativi ha accumulato) che quando si presenta, automaticamente cede l'elastico della mutanda, beh allora anche no grazie, voglio dire... 

Per come la vedo io non ci sono prove a se stessi che si debbano affrontare in stanze di motel...


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma i tradimenti all'inizio della vostra relazione con chi sono avvenuti?



con lui....loro erano , come si dice in modo oderno, scopamici....dopo qualche tempo lei ha mollato questa amicizia...quando si è accorta che il ns rapporto stava diventando importante.


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> con lui....loro erano , come si dice in modo oderno, scopamici....dopo qualche tempo lei ha mollato questa amicizia...quando si è accorta che il ns rapporto stava diventando importante.



prima ancora fidanzati....ma si sono sfidanzati subito...restando amici in questo modo


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> prima ancora fidanzati....ma si sono sfidanzati subito...restando amici in questo modo


Ma adesso lei, cosa pensa? cioè come ti è sembrato il suo atteggiamento? Fiducioso? Disperato? Rassegnato?
Ha capito in pratica in quale situazione si trova?


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Attenzione, questo è qualcosa di completamente diverso, per come lo leggo io, rispetto a quelle cose di Brunetta che hai quotato in precedenza.
> 
> Se la maggior parte dei tradimenti si verificano con colleghi/e (o con persone comunque legate al mondo lavorativo) o con ex un motivo c'è.
> 
> ...


 E pensa che sarebbe già qualcosa di sensato, sono sarcastico naturalmente. Perché c'è di peggio, vivere di parallelismi come modus vivendi.


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> prima ancora fidanzati....ma si sono sfidanzati subito...restando amici in questo modo


Avevo temuto ci fosse stato anche qualcun altro, il che mi faceva apparire questo comportamento alquanto patologico.

Non credo tuttavia che si possa considerare come una qualche, relativa, attenuante. Di fondo c'è la folle idea di vivere una sorta di parallelismo tra voi due, il che è alquanto grave. Non c'è un senso in questo se poi si pensa di poter concretizzare certi sentimenti.


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E pensa che sarebbe già qualcosa di sensato, sono sarcastico naturalmente. Perché c'è di peggio, vivere di parallelismi come modus vivendi.


Il parallelismo è terribile, ma mi è chiara la dinamica "voglio mantenere lo status quo, ma anche farmi i cazzi (letteralmente) miei", mi è chiara anche la dinamica dell'essere tentati, "voglio andare a letto con x, ma non voglio rinunciare a quello che ho a casa".
Non mi è per niente chiara invece questa dinamica del "se si presenta tizio, non posso esimermi dallo scoparlo perchè devo dimostrare a me stessa che ho superato la fase", ma cos'è? Una specie di moderno Jus Primae Noctis?


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Il parallelismo è terribile, ma mi è chiara la dinamica "voglio mantenere lo status quo, ma anche farmi i cazzi (letteralmente) miei", mi è chiara anche la dinamica dell'essere tentati, "voglio andare a letto con x, ma non voglio rinunciare a quello che ho a casa".
> *Non mi è per niente chiara invece questa dinamica del "se si presenta tizio, non posso esimermi dallo scoparlo perchè devo dimostrare a me stessa che ho superato la fase", ma cos'è? Una specie di moderno Jus Primae Noctis*?


 Ma vedi, se lo chiedi a lei magari ti risponde che è innamorata.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> con lui....loro erano , come si dice in modo oderno, scopamici....dopo qualche tempo lei ha mollato questa amicizia...quando si è accorta *che il ns rapporto stava diventando importante*.


Non così tanto da rinunciare allo scopamico, però.
C'è qui un relativismo eccessivo nel valutare l'importanza dei rapporti.
Su quali parametri?


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, se lo chiedi a lei magari ti risponde che è innamorata.


Mi riferivo a discorsi precedenti fatti sul thread


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Il parallelismo è terribile, ma mi è chiara la dinamica "voglio mantenere lo status quo, ma anche farmi i cazzi (letteralmente) miei", mi è chiara anche la dinamica dell'essere tentati, "voglio andare a letto con x, ma non voglio rinunciare a quello che ho a casa".
> Non mi è per niente chiara invece questa dinamica del "*se si presenta tizio, non posso esimermi dallo scoparlo perchè devo dimostrare a me stessa che ho superato la fase*", ma cos'è? Una specie di moderno Jus Primae Noctis?


Una persona problematica, nevrotica, incapace di amare profondamente  neppure se stessa, ma desiderosa di essere desiderata e aiutata quando necessario?
Non sarebbe una novità, cinema e letteratura han fatto saccheggio di tali persone, inducendoci a pensare che siano la normalità.
Ma la normalità piuttosto è che forse ci sono individui che non hanno mai incontrato qualcuno che li abbia veramente coinvolti. Sono attratti dai ruoli, si sposano per essere mogli o mariti, e fanno figli per essere genitori. Ma più di tanto non restano mai coinvolti dal partner.
Non è difficile a queste condizioni "scegliere" il partner più adatto al ruolo che ci si è prefissi, e allo stesso tempo divertirsi con altri quando si può.


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una persona problematica, nevrotica, incapace di amare profondamente  neppure se stessa, ma desiderosa di essere desiderata e aiutata quando necessario?
> Non sarebbe una novità, cinema e letteratura han fatto saccheggio di tali persone, inducendoci a pensare che siano la normalità.
> Ma la normalità piuttosto è che forse ci sono individui che non hanno mai incontrato qualcuno che li abbia veramente coinvolti. Sono attratti dai ruoli, si sposano per essere mogli o mariti, e fanno figli per essere genitori. Ma più di tanto non restano mai coinvolti dal partner.
> Non è difficile a queste condizioni "scegliere" il partner più adatto al ruolo che ci si è prefissi, e allo stesso tempo divertirsi con altri quando si può.


Questo mi è chiaro, fa parte del "mantenere lo status quo facendosi i cazzi propri" in tanti fanno così.

Quello che (ma forse sono io) mi ostino a non capire è perchè andare a letto con l'ex dovrebbe essere una sorta di rito (o prova) tutta femminile che noi maschi non possiamo comprendere, secondo quanto è stato sostenuto qui, mi sembra che Luciano abbia colto la stessa problematica.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma... una questione "parallela"...
Io ricordo che andavo in discoteca - all'epoca - con gli amici per conoscere ragazze.
Era questo lo scopo principale delle serate in discoteca, il "ballare" veniva in secondo piano.
Ora, in questa storia, ma anche in altre coppie che conosco, ci sono persone sposate - statisticamente soprattutto donne per la mia esperienza - che hanno l'abitudine di andare in discoteca (e per quello che so dai loro racconti, "cuccano") da sole.
Infatti anche qui pare "normale", per lei, che tutto quanto sia scaturito da una serata in discoteca, come dire, mi trovavo lì per fare altro e invece mi è capitata questa cosa.
Solo io trovo la cosa - ballare e incontrare - collegata?
O le cose con gli anni sono cambiate e si può andare in discoteca senza combinare niente?
Non parlo della serata una tantum, ovviamente.


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Questo mi è chiaro, fa parte del "mantenere lo status quo facendosi i cazzi propri" in tanti fanno così.
> 
> Quello che (ma forse sono io) mi ostino a non capire è *perchè andare a letto con l'ex dovrebbe essere una sorta di rito (o prova) tutta femminile che noi maschi non possiamo comprendere,* secondo quanto è stato sostenuto qui, mi sembra che Luciano abbia colto la stessa problematica.


Ah ecco, la cosa  aveva creato disappunto anche per me. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede, ma questa non è una questione di genere se non un modus, come preferivo chiamarlo, del tutto discutibile. Di sicuro non dipende dal genere sessuale.


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... una questione "parallela"...
> Io ricordo che andavo in discoteca - all'epoca - con gli amici per conoscere ragazze.
> Era questo lo scopo principale delle serate in discoteca, il "ballare" veniva in secondo piano.
> Ora, in questa storia, ma anche in altre coppie che conosco, ci sono persone sposate - statisticamente soprattutto donne per la mia esperienza - che hanno l'abitudine di andare in discoteca (e per quello che so dai loro racconti, "cuccano") da sole.
> ...


Si SCEGLIE di non andare in discoteca.

E' l'unica cosa sensata quando, dovendo fare i conti con i propri istinti, devi mediare col buon senso. Siamo tutti uguali, ma guarda caso non tutti facciamo le medesime cose o ci comportiamo univocamente.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2016)

Sei fortunato Luciano. Molto fortunato. Hai scoperto una traditrice di professione prima ancora di avere un bambino da lei che ti avrebbe continuato a tradire anche dopo. Tu non sarai mai più come prima. E lei la devi cancellare dalla tua vita. Ricomincia da capo e con molta pazienza rimetterai a posto come un puzzle il tuo te stesso distrutto. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... una questione "parallela"...
> Io ricordo che andavo in discoteca - all'epoca - con gli amici per conoscere ragazze.
> Era questo lo scopo principale delle serate in discoteca, il "ballare" veniva in secondo piano.
> Ora, in questa storia, ma anche in altre coppie che conosco, ci sono persone sposate - statisticamente soprattutto donne per la mia esperienza - che hanno l'abitudine di andare in discoteca (e per quello che so dai loro racconti, "cuccano") da sole.
> ...


In effetti, io pensavo fosse una cosa "generazionale", visto che pare che il comune "sentire" sia che prendersela perchè il proprio partner vuole andare in discoteca da sola/o sia da cavernicoli, ma anche a me in effetti risultava che li ci si andasse per "cuccare".... pero' nel dubbio non mi pronunciavo...

Io non ho mai chiesto/detto a mia moglie ne lei ha mai chiesto/detto a me che si voleva andare soli in discoteca, probabilmente perchè entrambi percepiamo quella situazione come qualcosa che si fa per "cuccare", ma ero convinto fosse una roba di noi matusa... Evidentemente anche altri lo percepiscono come "strano"...


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Ottobre 2016)

*riguardo alla mia storia*

la penso come SHELDON: sesso una storia di sesso. Evitata per anni poi, complice lo scudo dell' imminente lontananza, consumata. Tutte le altre ipotesi :  dissociazione , addio alla sua parte giovane...sono teoremi affascinanti ma soprattutto possibili alibi. C è chi mi ha chiesto cosa faremo: le ho detto che è finita in modo definitivo...non abbiamo parlato di altri aspetti perchè rabbia commozione e tutte le componenti emozionali dello zodiaco erano lì....ne riparleremo.

Riguardo a quello che mi ha detto lei , scusate, ma non voglio condividerlo.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Luciano632 ha detto:


> la penso come SHELDON: sesso una storia di sesso. Evitata per anni poi, complice lo scudo dell' imminente lontananza, consumata. Tutte le altre ipotesi :  dissociazione , addio alla sua parte giovane...sono teoremi affascinanti ma soprattutto possibili alibi. C è chi mi ha chiesto cosa faremo: le ho detto che è finita in modo definitivo...non abbiamo parlato di altri aspetti perchè rabbia commozione e tutte le componenti emozionali dello zodiaco erano lì....ne riparleremo.
> 
> Riguardo a quello che mi ha detto lei , scusate, ma non voglio condividerlo.


E i tuoi, di alibi?

Vedi Luciano.. Qui c'è il tuo punto di vista di persona giustamente ferita.. Ma è una angolazione, e non è una visuale completa.

Io non voglio far l avvocato del diavolo, anche perché evidentemente non sono retribuito x questo.. Ma ti chiedo, al di là del fattaccio....

Visto che sei qui... Tu pensi onestamente di aver dato in questi tempi tutto ciò che abbisogna alla tua compagna?
Ti sei chiesto se ciò che gli haibdato è soddisfacente x lei? Se potevi far di più?

Non è una domanda provocatoria

Leggendoti, mi son fatto in questi giorni un esame di coscienza su di me, immedesimandomi in qualche modo nella tua situazione

Ebbene, ho trovato decine e decine di possibili carenze MIE nel mio rapporto, vissuto nel quotidiano, che spiegherebbero un corno di mia moglie, me lo mettesse oggi stesso, persino fosse Santa Maria Goretti.


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E i tuoi, di alibi?
> 
> Vedi Luciano.. Qui c'è il tuo punto di vista di persona giustamente ferita.. Ma è una angolazione, e non è una visuale completa.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Se ogni carenza personale nel rapporto diventasse una scusa per fare poi quello che ci pare non esisterebbero più matrimoni in piedi.... (e ci stiamo arrivando). Non dovrebbero esserci motivi plausibili per tacere, ingannare, non esporre le proprie ragioni e cercare tra le braccia altrui una consolazione o una "eccitazione".
Questo genere di cose succede perchè ci "concediamo" una sorta di auto assoluzione alle coglionate che combiniamo e che di solito sono ben più gravi delle manzanze (in genere lievi lievi) che imputiamo ai nostri parthner.
Si puo scegliere se qualcosa non ci va bene la strada della lealtà, sempre, specie oggi come oggi che sbanderiamo la nostra supposta libertà.
(Supposta, mai termine fu più azzeccato )


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> la penso come SHELDON: sesso una storia di sesso. Evitata per anni poi, complice lo scudo dell' imminente lontananza, consumata. Tutte le altre ipotesi :  dissociazione , addio alla sua parte giovane...sono teoremi affascinanti ma soprattutto possibili alibi. C è chi mi ha chiesto cosa faremo: le ho detto che è finita in modo definitivo...non abbiamo parlato di altri aspetti perchè rabbia commozione e tutte le componenti emozionali dello zodiaco erano lì....ne riparleremo.
> 
> *Riguardo a quello che mi ha detto lei , scusate, ma non voglio condividerlo.*


Ti capisco, scusa la curiosità.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E i tuoi, di alibi?
> 
> Vedi Luciano.. Qui c'è il tuo punto di vista di persona giustamente ferita.. Ma è una angolazione, e non è una visuale completa.
> 
> ...



Hai voglia io quante ne trovavo in mia moglie, eppure corna non gliene ho messe.
Non c'è alcun collegamento diretto tra tradimento e problemi di coppia.
Non è che il partner è, in un matrimonio, qualcuno da soddisfare completamente e satollare di energie e situazioni positive.
Materialmente impossibile, è un'aspirazione anche un po' stronza, se vogliamo, anche se molto di moda e caldeggiata dalla deresponsabilizzazione generale in voga in molti elementi della società negli ultimi decenni.
Perché poi mi devo aspettare che in rapporti così improntati, ai minimi problemi (di lavoro, di salute, di soldi) nulla possa pretendere dall'altro per non scalfire le sue esigenze.
Dopo aver dato tutto e abbondantemente, si intende.
Un buon matrimonio è, nel bene e nel male, una gestione di un rapporto in continuo mutamento in cui le esigenze dei singoli si sottomettono al fine ultimo della conservazione della coppia, vista come arricchimento di se stessi in tutte le fasi della vita. Non si può chiedere tutto, non si può dare tutto. Ci si dona.
Finora è il compromesso più accettabile che si è trovato per gestire una società e fondare una famiglia.


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia io quante ne trovavo in mia moglie, eppure corna non gliene ho messe.
> Non c'è alcun collegamento diretto tra tradimento e problemi di coppia.
> Non è che il partner è, in un matrimonio, qualcuno da soddisfare completamente e satollare di energie e situazioni positive.
> Materialmente impossibile, è un'aspirazione anche un po' stronza, se vogliamo, anche se molto di moda e caldeggiata dalla deresponsabilizzazione generale in voga in molti elementi della società negli ultimi decenni.
> ...


Ecco tu l'hai scritto meglio, quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Se ogni carenza personale nel rapporto diventasse una scusa per fare poi quello che ci pare non esisterebbero più matrimoni in piedi.... (e ci stiamo arrivando). Non dovrebbero esserci motivi plausibili per tacere, ingannare, non esporre le proprie ragioni e cercare tra le braccia altrui una consolazione o una "eccitazione".
> Questo genere di cose succede perchè ci "concediamo" una sorta di auto assoluzione alle coglionate che combiniamo e che di solito sono ben più gravi delle manzanze (in genere lievi lievi) che imputiamo ai nostri parthner.
> Si puo scegliere se qualcosa non ci va bene la strada della lealtà, sempre, specie oggi come oggi che sbanderiamo la nostra supposta libertà.
> (Supposta, mai termine fu più azzeccato )


Ma vedi.. Io non posso arbitrariamente stabilire se una mia mancanza verso mia moglie è lieve (siccome la mancanza l’ho fatta io allora sarà sicuramente lieve) oppure no.

Non c’è un metro delle mancanze per cui si stabilisce che una tal mancanza è lieve per tutti o grave per tutti. Carenze banali per uno sono gravissime per un altro.

Non ho detto, né tanto meno penso, che siccome c’è la mancanza automaticamente si genera l’autorizzazione a far qualcosa, non parlo di tribunali, né di assoluzioni, autoassoluzioni, condanne, pene o altro.

Se io ti dico per esempio che non propongo a mia moglie di mangiar fuori soli io e lei una sera, magari un bel localino sul mare, lasciando il piccolo magari dai nonni, questa, rapportata a mia moglie, ad oggi pomeriggio,  è da considerare  mancanza grave, lieve, media? Chi lo può dire?

Io mica lo so.. potrei pensarci.. oppure dire che queste son solo cazzate.. e me la chiudo lì.

E rapportata a un’altra donna diversa da mia moglie?

Bene, lei mi può anche dire: “o stronzo di merda, mi ci porti a cena fuori che son 6 mesi che non mi ci porti, pidocchioso morto nei cenci??”

E io evidentemente mortificato, posso pure portarcela, ma è tutta un’altra cosa a quel punto.. o no?

Magari vorrebbe un mio slancio o una mia iniziativa… che non c’è, magari portando il piccolo dai nonni, mi chiede: “e stasera che si fa?... e io rispondo con un “boooooh… sono stanco morto guarda, una giornataccia…”


E a quel punto si sgasa e lascia perdere, vista la situazione.. o no?

E’ un esempio.. io parlo per me. E questo non vuol dire che lei sarebbe autorizzata a nulla, né si deve autoassolvere di nulla… ne condannare di nulla, né null’altra ipotesi esplosa o implosa.

ma.. in prima battuta, a rompersi un po’ i coglioncini di sicuro è autorizzata… o nemmeno quelli? 


E’ un esempio, e sulla mia pelle, e mettendomi in gioco, giusto per ragionare…. Il rompicoglioni morto nei cenci lo faccio io…   così non ci sono equivoci, perché lo scopo mio è ragionare..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia io quante ne trovavo in mia moglie, eppure corna non gliene ho messe.
> Non c'è alcun collegamento diretto tra tradimento e problemi di coppia.
> Non è che il partner è, in un matrimonio, qualcuno da soddisfare completamente e satollare di energie e situazioni positive.
> Materialmente impossibile, è un'aspirazione anche un po' stronza, se vogliamo, anche se molto di moda e caldeggiata dalla deresponsabilizzazione generale in voga in molti elementi della società negli ultimi decenni.
> ...


L uomo è diverso
L uomo se le va a cercare..

Poi oh.. Se qui siete tutti come Robert Redford che come lascia un attimo la scrivania e rientra, ci trova un bigliettino con scritto: Scopami! E la foto di una ficona col cellulare...

Beh.. Allora mi cheto


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *L uomo è diverso
> L uomo se le va a cercare..*
> 
> Poi oh.. Se qui siete tutti come Robert Redford che come lascia un attimo la scrivania e rientra, ci trova un bigliettino con scritto: Scopami! E la foto di una ficona col cellulare...
> ...



A rendere paragonabile la questione per genere resta la propria volontà contro le tentazioni.
Posso rubare un portafogli o trovarlo per terra, ma l'onestà che mi è propria mi porterà in questo secondo caso a restituirlo al legittimo proprietario.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. Io non posso arbitrariamente stabilire se una mia mancanza verso mia moglie è lieve (siccome la mancanza l’ho fatta io allora sarà sicuramente lieve) oppure no.
> 
> Non c’è un metro delle mancanze per cui si stabilisce che una tal mancanza è lieve per tutti o grave per tutti. Carenze banali per uno sono gravissime per un altro.
> 
> ...



E' autorizzatissima, direi.
E a quel punto potrebbe anche dirmi chiaramente in faccia "Mi son rotta i coglioni di te. Moh prendo e mi scopo il primo che mi piace". E io potrei reagire di conseguenza, magari modificando il mio comportamento. 
O anche accettando la cosa scopando a mia volta la prima che becco, che tanto il mio essere noioso aveva a sua volta un senso, per me.
Cosa che nel tradimento però non accade mai.


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. Io non posso arbitrariamente stabilire se una mia mancanza verso mia moglie è lieve (siccome la mancanza l’ho fatta io allora sarà sicuramente lieve) oppure no.
> 
> Non c’è un metro delle mancanze per cui si stabilisce che una tal mancanza è lieve per tutti o grave per tutti. Carenze banali per uno sono gravissime per un altro.
> 
> ...


Vedi, se qui dentro non si sentissero storie che a me suonano surreali, con gente che si inventa i numeri del lotto pur di giustificare di fronte a se stesso/a il fatto di fare quello che "je pare" io non avrei niente da obbiettare, purtroppo buttarla sul "tutto relativo" è molto di moda adesso.
Qua non è questione di processi assoluzioni o quant'altro, qua è una faccenda di credibilità e buonsenso.
Se fai le corna a tuo marito (o a tua moglie ) perchè non ti porta fuori a cena, credo che qualche problema con te stesso lo hai.
E' il sistema valoriale in generale che è andato a puttane e la percezione della proporzione, di quello che sia per ciscuno accettabile (non socialmente, che ancora si vedono i numeri da circo di gente nel 2016 ragiona come 50 anni fa) individualmente, proprio.
Noi non ci dobbiamo confrontare ogni giorno con le opinioni altrui, ci dobbiamo confrontare primariamente con la realtà delle cose, è quello il metro di misura che si sta smarrendo. Devastare il proprio rapporto, la famiglia, far star male i figli, per cosa, per chi, per un po' di eccitazione, per pochi minuti di piacere? Per relizzare noi stessi? Certo, cominciamo a farlo nell' onestà di chiamare le cose col loro nome allora.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

La storia che l'uomo se le va a cercare e la donna invece accetta se non soddisfatta del partner è in effetti un po' sessista.
Secondo questa teoria la donna è sempre innocente e l'uomo sempre colpevole.
L'uomo se tradisce è perché lo vuole, la donna perché non soddisfatta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> 
> Ma scusa.... Una donna che con me ama fare una famiglia, avere un progetto di vita, pagar le bollette e risolvere i guai del quotidiano, è cosi incomprensibile che ami andare una volta ogni 3 mesi in riva al mare al tramonto a guardare le stelle abbracciata ad un altro uomo??
> 
> ...


Tu stai scherzando.
"Fare" una famiglia non è solo bollette e risolvere guai e progettare insieme, è viversi in uno spazio libero in cui essere quello che si è in tutte le forme. Senza remore, senza paure, senza menzogne. E a guardare il tramonto in riva al mare con un'altra ogni 3 mesi, ma anche una volta sola, ci vai con le gambette spezzate se ci riesci 
Col mio migliore amico mi capita spesso di cenare e guardare tramonti, anche abbracciati, è capitato, ma mio marito lo sa e non è un'alternativa a lui perchè trattasi di *altro* che non c'entra niente col sogno e il romanticismo e il sentirmi bella/desiderata o il sesso, è semplicemente altro che mi fa stare bene, complementare, non fondamentale. I tramonti con mio marito lo sono. 



Skorpio ha detto:


> E i tuoi, di alibi?
> 
> Vedi Luciano.. Qui c'è il tuo punto di vista di persona giustamente ferita.. Ma è una angolazione, e non è una visuale completa.
> 
> ...


Ribadisco quanto detto da @_danny_ e @_spleen_: non c'entrano proprio niente eventuali mancanze del tradito con le azioni di chi afferra al volo qualcosa per sè dall'ambiente circostante, nella maggior parte dei casi. E anche se Luciano trovasse sue pecche nella relazione, la non rinuncia di lei al sesso con l'ex poco ci avrebbero a che fare. E' una questione tutta sua (di lei) che lui si trova a dover gestire perchè questa donna è sua moglie.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> A rendere paragonabile la questione per genere resta la propria volontà contro le tentazioni.
> Posso rubare un portafogli o trovarlo per terra, ma l'onestà che mi è propria mi porterà in questo secondo caso a restituirlo al legittimo proprietario.


Mica tanto...
Io uomo devo resistere alla tentazione di batterti i pezzi con un corteggiamento soffocante, e senza alcuna garanzia di successo

La donna basta che nel mezzo dell assedio abbia 10 minuti di cedimento

Poi io ripeto.. A me una che viene e mi massacra di avances esplicite non è mai capitata, ma io son io

Donne che mi han fatto corteggiamento evidente le ricordo benissimo.

Ma è bastato far orecchie da mercante verso quei richiami, una proposta spudorata e netta a me non è mai stata fatta, tranne una volta, una sera a una festina di compleanno di una amica di un mio amico a Montecatini, si parlò mezz' ora , poi mi disse se avevo problemi a passar la notte fuori casa.
Avevo problemi, pure non ne avessi avuti di problemi, non mi piaceva
Stop


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La storia che l'uomo se le va a cercare e la donna invece accetta se non soddisfatta del partner è in effetti un po' sessista.
> Secondo questa teoria la donna è sempre innocente e l'uomo sempre colpevole.
> L'uomo se tradisce è perché lo vuole, la donna perché non soddisfatta.



Per carità. Ormai c'è un livellamento tale che fare differenze di questo tipo è proprio fuori luogo.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tu stai scherzando.
> "Fare" una famiglia non è solo bollette e risolvere guai e progettare insieme, è viversi in uno spazio libero in cui essere quello che si è in tutte le forme. Senza remore, senza paure, senza menzogne. E a guardare il tramonto in riva al mare con un'altra ogni 3 mesi, ma anche una volta sola, ci vai con le gambette spezzate se ci riesci
> Col mio migliore amico mi capita spesso di cenare e guardare tramonti, anche abbracciati, è capitato, ma mio marito lo sa e non è un'alternativa a lui perchè trattasi di *altro* che non c'entra niente col sogno e il romanticismo e il sentirmi bella/desiderata o il sesso, è semplicemente altro che mi fa stare bene, complementare, non fondamentale. I tramonti con mio marito lo sono.
> 
> ...


Ho capito il punto di vista, e il meccanismo mi è chiarissimo

Ma allora è un auto assolvimento alla rovescia, a questo punto.

Cazzo nella figa?

Io tradito sono autoassolto da tutti i "peccati" o "carenze" che possa aver commesso, senza nemmeno aprirmi il mio fascicolo personale


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mica tanto...
> Io uomo devo resistere alla tentazione di batterti i pezzi con un corteggiamento soffocante, e senza alcuna garanzia di successo
> 
> La donna basta che nel mezzo dell assedio abbia 10 minuti di cedimento
> ...



Ma quale corteggiamento e assedio. Se una donna vuole le basta un gesto per proporsi anche per prima, e mi pare sia frequente tanto quanto l'approccio maschile. E se parliamo di massacri di avances esplicite da quello che vedo, ma è solo un modesto punto di osservazione, le donne battono gli uomini di gran lunga.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Vedi, se qui dentro non si sentissero storie che a me suonano surreali, con gente che si inventa i numeri del lotto pur di giustificare di fronte a se stesso/a il fatto di fare quello che "je pare" io non avrei niente da obbiettare, purtroppo buttarla sul "tutto relativo" è molto di moda adesso.
> Qua non è questione di processi assoluzioni o quant'altro, qua è una faccenda di credibilità e buonsenso.
> Se fai le corna a tuo marito (o a tua moglie ) perchè non ti porta fuori a cena, credo che qualche problema con te stesso lo hai.
> E' il sistema valoriale in generale che è andato a puttane e la percezione della proporzione, di quello che sia per ciscuno accettabile (non socialmente, che ancora si vedono i numeri da circo di gente nel 2016 ragiona come 50 anni fa) individualmente, proprio.
> Noi non ci dobbiamo confrontare ogni giorno con le opinioni altrui, ci dobbiamo confrontare primariamente con la realtà delle cose, è quello il metro di misura che si sta smarrendo. Devastare il proprio rapporto, la famiglia, far star male i figli, per cosa, per chi, per un po' di eccitazione, per pochi minuti di piacere? Per relizzare noi stessi? Certo, cominciamo a farlo nell' onestà di chiamare le cose col loro nome allora.


Non arrivare subito al corno partendo da una cena che non c'è stata, corri troppo.
Io parlo di "carenze" individuali, non vado oltre

Oggi Luciano ha una chanche, e cioè vedere con calma se ha avuto carenze.

Per il futuro, con una donna nuova

Può pero anche dire che è stato perfetto, e non cogliere l opportunità.

Nulla altro che questo è il senso dei miei interventi


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito il punto di vista, e il meccanismo mi è chiarissimo
> 
> Ma allora è un auto assolvimento alla rovescia, a questo punto.
> 
> ...


Io tradito non c'entro un cazzo con i tuoi giri al luna park, nel bene e nel male è roba tua. Io c'entro se abbiamo qualche problema di relazione perchè siamo in due a viverla e le responsabilità, di conseguenza, sono pacificamente di entrambi.

Non c'è una autoassoluzione di default, c'è da essere realisti. Se vai a vedere il tramonto in riva al mare abbracciato ad un'altra o ci scopi in un motel *io non c'entro niente. *Se qualcosa non funziona devi dirmelo in altro modo, non divertendoti a mia insaputa, perchè così facendo mi prendi per il culo due volte.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma quale corteggiamento e assedio. Se una donna vuole le basta un gesto per proporsi anche per prima, e mi pare sia frequente tanto quanto l'approccio maschile. E se parliamo di massacri di avances esplicite da quello che vedo, ma è solo un modesto punto di osservazione, le donne battono gli uomini di gran lunga.


Sarò brutto io... Che ti devo dire...
Mi pare però che anche il tuo collega col profilo greco debba un po darsi da fare con accostamenti e complimenti, a quel che racconti 

Mettici che io il profilo greco non ce l ho... E capisci bene che c'è da rimboccarsi le maniche per un uomo normale, che nulla ti casca sul tavolino


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> La storia che l'uomo se le va a cercare e la donna invece accetta se non soddisfatta del partner è in effetti un po' sessista.
> Secondo questa teoria la donna è sempre innocente e l'uomo sempre colpevole.
> L'uomo se tradisce è perché lo vuole, la donna perché non soddisfatta.


Sarà sessista.. Sarò sessista.. Che dire

Ma allora vediamo di quelle donne iscritte qui dentro, quante sono andate  a brutto muso da un homo a dirgli che lo volevano scopare, e ti darò ragione

Toglici [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] che mi pare disse che lei lo aveva fatto , e vediamo quante.

Poi si dirà che feci il sorrisino o feci l occhiolino... Che si capiva benino, Ma io uomo posso anche ignorare, se voglio.

Se me lo dici a brutto muso, no


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non arrivare subito al corno partendo da una cena che non c'è stata, corri troppo.
> Io parlo di "carenze" individuali, non vado oltre
> 
> Oggi Luciano ha una chanche, e cioè vedere con calma se ha avuto carenze.
> ...


Secondo me l'errore che fai, di fondo proprio, è quello di attribuire il successo di un rapporto da carenze individuali o meno. Non c'entra proprio secondo me. Ci sono persone con carenze enormi che vivono unioni felicissime e persone impeccabili che vengono lasciate semplicemente per noia, per sesso o perchè l'altro o l'altra è "stronzo ma irresistibile".

La faccenda delle carenze, lo ho già detto, è l'eterna scusa dei traditori, che salta generalmente fuori a fattacci combinati e scoperti, prima le carenze misteriosamente non c'erano o erano sopportabili.

Con questo non voglio intendere che ciscuno di noi non abbia margini di ripensamento su se stessi e di miglioramento nei rapporti, anzi, è un dovere continuo e primario. 
Ma "ripensare se stessi in vista di una nuova donna con cui non commettere errori" come dici tu, francamente lo trovo surreale.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà sessista.. Sarò sessista.. Che dire
> 
> Ma allora vediamo di quelle donne iscritte qui dentro, quante sono andate  a brutto muso da un homo a dirgli che lo volevano scopare, e ti darò ragione
> 
> ...


A brutto muso non ci andrei neppure io. Ma tra persone che si piacciono ci si intende, se si vuole. E tu puoi insistere quanto vuoi con una donna ma se non vuole non c'è storia.


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Edit.
Che poi nel caso di Luciano non ho capito cosa cazzo avrebbe dovuto fare.

Portarle acqua con le orecchie?


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me l'errore che fai, di fondo proprio, è quello di attribuire il successo di un rapporto da carenze individuali o meno. Non c'entra proprio secondo me. Ci sono persone con carenze enormi che vivono unioni felicissime e persone impeccabili che vengono lasciate semplicemente per noia, per sesso o perchè l'altro o l'altra è "stronzo ma irresistibile".
> 
> La faccenda delle carenze, lo ho già detto, è l'eterna scusa dei traditori, che salta generalmente fuori a fattacci combinati e scoperti, prima le carenze misteriosamente non c'erano o erano sopportabili.
> 
> ...


L'unico vero errore in questi casi è aver scelto la persona sbagliata.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> A brutto muso non ci andrei neppure io. Ma tra persone che si piacciono ci si intende, se si vuole. E tu puoi insistere quanto vuoi con una donna ma se non vuole non c'è storia.


Ecco, ora mi piace
Ci si intende se si vuole
Io uomo non voglio, e quindi "non intendo"

Io donna anche se non intendo, mi trovo un uomo che mi chiede di salir da lui in camera sua alle 11 di sera, e vedrai che intendo


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Edit.
> Che poi nel caso di Luciano non ho capito cosa cazzo avrebbe dovuto fare.
> 
> Portarle acqua con le orecchie?


Parlo del FUTURO non del passato
Il passato non esiste più

Liquidarla con "è una sconosciuta" , io sono a posto, PER ME non è produttivo

Per chi ci si trova, mica x me

Cioè.. Pure x me, quando mi ci trovai, ma ripeto, parlo del futuro


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlo del FUTURO non del passato
> Il passato non esiste più
> 
> Liquidarla con "è una sconosciuta" , io sono a posto, PER ME non è produttivo
> ...


Hai letto il mio penultimo post?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Hai letto il mio penultimo post?


Si, ma rispondo dopo


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarò brutto io... Che ti devo dire...
> Mi pare però che anche il tuo collega col profilo greco debba un po darsi da fare con accostamenti e complimenti, a quel che racconti
> 
> Mettici che io il profilo greco non ce l ho... E capisci bene che c'è da rimboccarsi le maniche per un uomo normale, che nulla ti casca sul tavolino


Ma che c'entra il diogrecoscesointerra?? L'avevo nominato in un altro contesto (a me non interessa e io a lui men che meno). Non fare tutta una ciccia e pappa.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*Allora...*

[MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] ecco la mia replica.

 io non attribuisco successi… per me la formula “vincente” non esiste e qui lo dico e lo sottoscrivo, ma da sempre 

Troppe variabili.. caratteriali, personali, familiari, di lavoro, io ho amicizie di coppie felici la cui nascita di  un figlio (infelice) ha annientato ogni sorriso e ogni entusiasmo, spaccato vie, diviso strade.

Qui siamo a valle. Si raccolgono persone che arrivano (spesso) con un tradimento subito. Non si può definire il monte stando a valle. Qui arrivano i ciottoli rotolanti

Si può solo risalire a monte e capir qualcosa. O dire semplicemente: “cazzo nella figa? È una stronza! A casa!”

Chi ha tradito non c’è… c’è solo il tradito, solo con lui (caso di Luciano, come altri) si può parlare.

Di Luciano non si sa nulla… se non 20 righe stiracchiate.. come possiamo liquidare come “da condannare” una persona come sua moglie?? Possiamo con 20 righe, qualche nota di pianoforte  e un motel?

Io non me la sento…

Può essere che questa donna sia semplicemente una “stronza” o una “matta” o una “folle”.. o immatura o che so io.. 

ma almeno io in tutta onestà che carte ho in mano (se non le nostre personali ferite, paure, mostri, esperienze, traumi, godurie o altro) per dir qualcosa di lei??

Per me nulla… ma proprio nulla di nulla…. A me la moglie di Luciano non fa fare una piega per tutto questo. 

Posso parlare di Luciano, se vuole, di un altro che pioverà qui con lo stesso dolore.

Fargli parlar di lui.. Perché lui "si spieghi" meglio attraverso di noi.
Scoprendo magari cose.... Di lui

Io non me la sento di dire a Luciano che è un "grande" o una vittima, o un eroe, o un uomo meraviglioso o pessimo, in 20,righe 20, solo perché ha subito il CNF

Accecato dal fattore CNF (cazzo nella figa),che fa di chiunque lo subisca un santo o un eroe o un grand uomo.

E della compagna, di converso, una stronza, una immatura, o che so io

Non sappiamo nulla... Solo il CNF

Un fattore accecante per qualcuno, a quanto pare, e lo capisco, l ho subito pure io

Ma che aiuto si può dare a Luciano se non farlo parlare di se?

Risalire a monte.. Per lui, nel suo interesse, anche futuro, anche con un altra donna, perché no.

Io della moglie non parlo
So 20,righe di Luciano, e c'è qui Luciano, parlo con lui e di lui, nel SUO interesse.

La moglie è sua, farà lui.

È non è un giustificare il CNF (ecco dove non mi riconosco, in questo termine giustificare)

Cerco se è possibile "spiegare"

Oppure diciamo convenzionalmente che il CNF non ha alcuna spiegazione per chi lo ha fatto, se non le seguenti:
Stronza
Carogna
Immatura
Pazza
Cagna
Etc....

Ne scegliamo uno,, il più appropriato alla situazione, e siamo a posto


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il diogrecoscesointerra?? L'avevo nominato in un altro contesto (a me non interessa e io a lui men che meno). Non fare tutta una ciccia e pappa.


Se hai seguito il discorso con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] vedrai che c'entra (non nel caso specifico, ma in quel discorso)

Anche il dio greco, se decide di tradire, deve chiedere, a meno che tu non mi confermi che in ufficio sono già venute 3/4 colleghe a dirgli chiaramente sul muso, spupporandosi fisicamente  davanti a lui, che lo vogliono trombare, e che ci pensi. (Cosa possibile, ma non mi risulta, a me uomo normale, cosi diffusa)


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_spleen_ ecco la mia replica.
> 
> io non attribuisco successi… per me la formula “vincente” non esiste e qui lo dico e lo sottoscrivo, ma da sempre
> 
> ...


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Sono in trasferta per concerto, non riesco ad intervenire molto, ma quoto [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] in ogni suo post


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > @_spleen_ ecco la mia replica.
> ...


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> spleen ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In primo luogo
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco appunto, sbagliato.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> alla luce di quanto sopra e in relazione al precedente post di Brunetta impegnarsi seriamente con una donna non ha senso. L incontro che ti fa sentire nuovamente donna se per caso hai problemi con il marito, la sbandata di una sera, l ex che ritorna e tu devi provarti che sei cresciuta.....Diciamocelo , giochiamo ad essere innamorati, diamoci emozioni ma senza prendersi sul serio!


"Reazione" comprensibile. Allora per un uomo può essere solo sesso insignificante, gioco per rafforzare la mascolinità e poi naturalmente coinvolgimento e innamoramento.
Sempre nella vita si rischia per avere qualcosa.
Dopo un incidente stradale usciamo ugualmente di casa. Magari inizialmente con più timore e cautela. Alex Zanardo e Giusy Versace non si sono chiusi in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La tua interpretazione è, come sempre, foriera di riflessioni. Difatti ci penso da ieri, ma mi schiero fra la minoranza di donne che non capisce, o meglio si rende conto di cosa parli ma la ritiene una modalità paraculista.
> 
> Per guardarsi dentro, per capire che pezzo di vita si sta attraversando, per volgere lo sguardo al passato e proiettarlo al futuro non è necessario spargere dolore sugli altri. Qualsiasi sia la ragione, personale, di un tradimento, o peggio ancora di reiterati volteggi fuori dalla pista, la sostanza non cambia, il male non diventa bene nè causa meno sofferenza.


Certo!
Ma se c'è l'interesse di capire, non dico certo giustificare né, tanto meno, perdonare, ho fornito una chiave di lettura.


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> spleen ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si, ho capito, e in buonissima parte condivido.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Attenzione, questo è qualcosa di completamente diverso, per come lo leggo io, rispetto a quelle cose di Brunetta che hai quotato in precedenza.
> 
> Se la maggior parte dei tradimenti si verificano con colleghi/e (o con persone comunque legate al mondo lavorativo) o con ex un motivo c'è.
> 
> ...


Ma ci sono ex ed ex.
Alcuni non li pensi proprio. Non è che tutte le donne hanno un ex nel cassetto che basta che si presenti e voilà si perde la testa. Si tratta di casi particolari, straordinariamente coinvolgenti, ma incompatibili con una progettualità.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. Io non posso arbitrariamente stabilire se una mia mancanza verso mia moglie è lieve (siccome la mancanza l’ho fatta io allora sarà sicuramente lieve) oppure no.
> 
> Non c’è un metro delle mancanze per cui si stabilisce che una tal mancanza è lieve per tutti o grave per tutti. Carenze banali per uno sono gravissime per un altro.
> 
> ...


Dipende se la mancanza della cena rappresenta un COSTANTE adeguamento alle preferenze di uno solo. Allora chiaramente viene vissuta come un ennesimo segno di disinteresse per i desideri di lei.


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se hai seguito il discorso con @_danny_ vedrai che c'entra (non nel caso specifico, ma in quel discorso)
> 
> Anche il dio greco, se decide di tradire, deve chiedere, a meno che tu non mi confermi che in ufficio sono già venute 3/4 colleghe a dirgli chiaramente sul muso, spupporandosi fisicamente  davanti a lui, che lo vogliono trombare, e che ci pensi. (Cosa possibile, ma non mi risulta, a me uomo normale, cosi diffusa)



Il dio greco non deve chiedere niente. Non so quante gliel'abbiano detto in faccia di essere disponibili, ma io ne ho viste almeno 7/8 che si sciolgono letteralmente al suo cospetto. Più sbattuto sul muso di così c'è solo da spogliarsi in pubblico degli abiti. E non ho idea se lui colga o meno, saranno fatti suoi. Lui è un dio, ci sta, ma ho visto lo stesso refrain anche nei confronti di uomini "normali".



Brunetta ha detto:


> "Reazione" comprensibile. Allora per un uomo può essere solo sesso insignificante, gioco per rafforzare la mascolinità e poi naturalmente coinvolgimento e innamoramento.
> Sempre nella vita si rischia per avere qualcosa.
> Dopo un incidente stradale usciamo ugualmente di casa. Magari inizialmente con più timore e cautela. Alex Zanardo e Giusy Versace non si sono chiusi in casa.


Non tutti però si chiamano Zanardo e Versace. Al mio amico in carrozzina non gli hanno offerto di condurre nessun programma, per dire 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo!
> Ma se c'è l'interesse di capire, non dico certo giustificare né, tanto meno, perdonare, ho fornito una chiave di lettura.


Certo! Sei sempre preziosa :up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il dio greco non deve chiedere niente. Non so quante gliel'abbiano detto in faccia di essere disponibili, ma io ne ho viste almeno 7/8 che si sciolgono letteralmente al suo cospetto. Più sbattuto sul muso di così c'è solo da spogliarsi in pubblico degli abiti. E non ho idea se lui colga o meno, saranno fatti suoi. Lui è un dio, ci sta, ma ho visto lo stesso refrain anche nei confronti di uomini "normali".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zanardo era già famoso, la Versace no. Ma credo che in casa non si chiuda nessuno, se è in grado di vivere.
Luciano dovrà vivere! E provare di nuovo ad amare.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il dio greco non deve chiedere niente. Non so quante gliel'abbiano detto in faccia di essere disponibili, ma io ne ho viste almeno 7/8 che si sciolgono letteralmente al suo cospetto. Più sbattuto sul muso di così c'è solo da spogliarsi in pubblico degli abiti. E non ho idea se lui colga o meno, saranno fatti suoi. Lui è un dio, ci sta, ma ho visto lo stesso refrain anche nei confronti di uomini "normali".


Guarda che io non metto in dubbio il fascino e l avvenenza del tuo collega, e son contento x lui se riceve proposte esplicite, a me la fortuna altrui non fa dispiacere o invidia, anzi sono contento.

Dico che GENERALMENTE è un uomo che, pur nella evidenza di una serie di segnali femminili, DECIDE di passare all'azione, e andar a vedere le carte altrui, calando le proprie come prima mossa.

Che sotto le lenzuola non ci si finisce ancora a occhiate... 

Una donna GENERALMENTE , pur infarcendo di ogni sorta di segnali la sua "preda" , LEGGE la mossa altrui, e da il feedback positivo o negativo che sia.

Son 2 cose oggettivamente diverse

Azione la prima e tentazione la seconda.

Come prender una bustarella x un appalto.

Un conto è che la vado a chiedere alla ditta che forse mi ha fatto capire che eventualmente potrebbe passarmi dei soldi x favorirla.

Altro conto e' che me la vedo schiaffata sulla scrivania dal suo amministratore, e devo solo sorridere, allungare la mano e metterla in tasca

Sempre bustarella e illecito è, ma non è affatto uguale l azione che lo ha generato


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende se la mancanza della cena rappresenta un COSTANTE adeguamento alle preferenze di uno solo. Allora chiaramente viene vissuta come un ennesimo segno di disinteresse per i desideri di lei.


Certo! 
Poi il "metro" di disinteresse dove viene collocato in noi? E in chi e' accanto a noi? Chi lo sa? È fisso? Variabile?  Ognuno di noi ha un cartello appeso addosso che segnala le spie del suo interesse recepito?

Ovvio che in un atteggiamento sul periodo abbastanza distaccato e asettico, anche un invito a cena che manca da troppo tempo può "caricarsi" di ulteriori segnali negativi, io immagino...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> Poi il "metro" di disinteresse dove viene collocato in noi? E in chi e' accanto a noi? Chi lo sa? È fisso? Variabile?  Ognuno di noi ha un cartello appeso addosso che segnala le spie del suo interesse recepito?
> 
> Ovvio che in un atteggiamento sul periodo abbastanza distaccato e asettico, anche un invito a cena che manca da troppo tempo può "caricarsi" di ulteriori segnali negativi, io immagino...


Ovviamente nulla sarebbe un problema se tutti fossimo capaci di aprirci davvero. Però per farlo dovremmo prima aprirci a noi stessi. È talmente facile razionalizzare per evitare di guardarci dentro e fingere di avere capito tutto.


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Ottobre 2016)

*Domande*

Me ne sono fatte molte , molte le ho fatte a lei ma da queste risposte non è che arrivino delle grandi soluzioni . Sono domande che ti fai per avere l illusione di imparare in modo da non soffrire più . Questa mattina invece mi sono alzato di buonumore, ho voglia di uscire di accettare gli inviti di amici per passare una serata spensierata .


----------



## Ross (25 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Me ne sono fatte molte , molte le ho fatte a lei ma da queste risposte non è che arrivino delle grandi soluzioni . Sono domande che ti fai per avere l illusione di imparare in modo da non soffrire più . Questa mattina invece mi sono alzato di buonumore, ho voglia di uscire di accettare gli inviti di amici per passare una serata spensierata .



Grande Luciano!
Verranno tempi più bui di quanto non immagini...ma questo è lo spirito giusto per stare bene il prima possibile!

Tieni duro e aggiornaci su come ti senti.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sono ex ed ex.
> Alcuni non li pensi proprio. Non è che tutte le donne hanno un ex nel cassetto che basta che si presenti e voilà si perde la testa. Si tratta di casi particolari, straordinariamente coinvolgenti, ma incompatibili con una progettualità.



Perfetto.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che io non metto in dubbio il fascino e l avvenenza del tuo collega, e son contento x lui se riceve proposte esplicite, a me la fortuna altrui non fa dispiacere o invidia, anzi sono contento.
> 
> Dico che GENERALMENTE è un uomo che, pur nella evidenza di una serie di segnali femminili, *DECIDE di passare all'azione, e andar a vedere le carte altrui, calando le proprie come prima mossa.
> *
> ...



Categorizzi troppo. A me nella vita è capitato anche di ricevere proposte dirette da parte di fanciulle e di rifiutarle.
Come di avanzarle e di sentirmi a mia volta opporre un diniego. Non ho visto grosse differenze in queste dinamiche. Certo, nella maggior parte dei casi la donna non approccia così direttamente come può fare l'uomo (ma i timidi? Tutti scomparsi o... tutti soli e vergini?), ma si comprende benissimo se vi è un minimo interesse. 
Qual è la differenza tra un ammiccamento, per esempio, e una frase esplicita?
La forma, ma nella sostanza niente.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Me ne sono fatte molte , molte le ho fatte a lei ma da queste risposte non è che arrivino delle grandi soluzioni . Sono domande che ti fai *per avere l illusione di imparare in modo da non soffrire più* . Questa mattina invece mi sono alzato di buonumore, *ho voglia di uscire di accettare gli inviti di amici per passare una serata spensierata* .



Impossibile. Ci sono dei tempi necessari per assorbire il colpo. 
Non puoi eluderli.
Ma pian piano passa. 
Soprattutto se hai degli amici con cui passare del tempo insieme e divertirti nel frattempo.
:up:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Categorizzi troppo. A me nella vita è capitato anche di ricevere proposte dirette da parte di fanciulle e di rifiutarle.
> Come di avanzarle e di sentirmi a mia volta opporre un diniego. Non ho visto grosse differenze in queste dinamiche. Certo, nella maggior parte dei casi la donna non approccia così direttamente come può fare l'uomo (ma i timidi? Tutti scomparsi o... tutti soli e vergini?), ma si comprende benissimo se vi è un minimo interesse.
> Qual è la differenza tra un ammiccamento, per esempio, e una frase esplicita?
> La forma, ma nella sostanza niente.


Che dire...? Io la differenza la vedo.

Sarò strano io.....


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che dire...? Io la differenza la vedo.
> 
> Sarò strano io.....



Come ho detto, vi è differenza di forma.
La sostanza è la volontà, che viene comunicata in maniera diversa, ma di base è la stessa.
Se una persona ti fa sangue e hai desiderio di fare sesso con lei, che tu lo espliciti con un ammiccamento che attende un invito, o con un invito diretto, non cambia granché nella valutazione che noi possiamo fare dell'accadimento. 
D'altronde lo stesso Manzoni attribuisce pari responsabilità degli accadimenti successivi a Gertrude con quel "La sventurata rispose".


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Come ho detto, vi è differenza di forma.
> La sostanza è la volontà, che viene comunicata in maniera diversa, ma di base è la stessa.
> Se una persona ti fa sangue e hai desiderio di fare sesso con lei, che tu lo espliciti con un ammiccamento che attende un invito, o con un invito diretto, non cambia granché nella valutazione che noi possiamo fare dell'accadimento.
> D'altronde lo stesso Manzoni attribuisce pari responsabilità degli accadimenti successivi a Gertrude con quel "La sventurata rispose".


Sai dove vedo differenza?
Che se una donna ha volontà pari a quella di un uomo, ma non fa la prima mossa esplicita (perché attende quella dell'uomo, che magari non arriva) può sempre dire che aveva si un gran desiderio, ma è stata brava e lo ha contenuto.

L'uomo no
Se deve far la prima mossa, la fase di contenimento viene meno con l'avance esplicita, anche se rimediasse un picche.


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Impossibile. Ci sono dei tempi necessari per assorbire il colpo.
> Non puoi eluderli.
> Ma pian piano passa.
> Soprattutto se hai degli amici con cui passare del tempo insieme e divertirti nel frattempo.
> :up:


Lo so che è presto . Sarà un su e giù ne sono consapevole. Quello che intendo e uscire andare a sentire musica , tra un po' a sciare , mangiare pizzoccheri o capriolo .... Non intendo certo partire alla ricerca di una donna


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Categorizzi troppo. A me nella vita è capitato anche di ricevere proposte dirette da parte di fanciulle e di rifiutarle.
> Come di avanzarle e di sentirmi a mia volta opporre un diniego. Non ho visto grosse differenze in queste dinamiche. Certo, nella maggior parte dei casi la donna non approccia così direttamente come può fare l'uomo (ma i timidi? Tutti scomparsi o... tutti soli e vergini?), ma si comprende benissimo se vi è un minimo interesse.
> Qual è la differenza tra un ammiccamento, per esempio, e una frase esplicita?
> La forma, ma nella sostanza niente.


O.T.
:lipstick:


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Me ne sono fatte molte , molte le ho fatte a lei ma da queste risposte non è che arrivino delle grandi soluzioni . Sono domande che ti fai per avere l illusione di imparare in modo da non soffrire più . Questa mattina invece mi sono alzato di buonumore, ho voglia di uscire di accettare gli inviti di amici per passare una serata spensierata .


Ottima mossa. Anch'io quando la prima volta sono "uscito" di casa, il venerdì successivo sono partito in barca a vela con gli amici, un fine settimana bellissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ottima mossa. Anch'io quando la prima volta sono "uscito" di casa, il venerdì successivo sono partito in barca a vela con gli amici, un fine settimana bellissimo.


Anche io voglio degli amici che mi portano in barca a vela


----------



## trilobita (26 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che il suo ex si e' dato una bella botta di autostima....per du scopate due,con lui,lei non ha avuto alcuna esitazione a mettere nel piatto tre anni di matrimonio con tanto di marito di cui era innamorata e con cui desiderava ardentemente creare una famiglia....si,credo anch'io che lui sappia di averla in pugno e,ogni volta si presentasse a lei,sarebbe quasi sicuro di riaverla ogni volta....
Penso che Luciano non avesse altra scelta.....


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io voglio degli amici che mi portano in barca a vela


Ci sarebbe Maestrale che salpa a breve. Perché no?!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe Maestrale che salpa a breve. Perché no?!


Si ma è sparito, sarà ad organizzare il viaggio, spero


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

*ieri si è presentata*

non vuole sentire parlare di separazione. Mi ha detto di prendermi tutto il tempo che occorre e di fare le esperienze necessarie per capire....caspita invece io vorrei chiudere al più presto!


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> non vuole sentire parlare di separazione. Mi ha detto di prendermi tutto il tempo che occorre e di fare le esperienze necessarie per capire....caspita invece io vorrei chiudere al più presto!


Come ti dicevo (ed era anche il senso delle mie domande) non ha compreso fino in fondo la gravità della situazione.


----------



## flower7700 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> non vuole sentire parlare di separazione. Mi ha detto di prendermi tutto il tempo che occorre e di fare le esperienze necessarie per capire....caspita invece io vorrei chiudere al più presto!


Perché non vuole separarsi?
Perché il suo amante è partito e resterebbe sola?


----------



## Maestrale1 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma è sparito, sarà ad organizzare il viaggio, spero



Poco ma ci sono....oramai siete diventati una necessità!


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Perché non vuole separarsi?
> Perché il suo amante è partito e resterebbe sola?




è ironica la domanda? secondo te mi da questa motivazione? puoi ben immaginare cosa mi abbia detto


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> non vuole sentire parlare di separazione. Mi ha detto di prendermi tutto il tempo che occorre e di fare le esperienze necessarie per capire....caspita invece io vorrei chiudere al più presto!


CVD.
Anche mia moglie si rifiutò.


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> CVD.
> Anche mia moglie si rifiutò.


quindi?


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> quindi?


quindi sta a te decidere se andare avanti con i tuoi propositi e nel caso non voglia darti una separazione consensuale, iniziare subito un giudiziale oppure rivalutare il vs. rapporto (cosa che mi pare tu non voglia). 

In questo secondo caso (giudiziale) "la guerra è guerra" e devi essere pronto ad affrontarla.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> non vuole sentire parlare di separazione. Mi ha detto di prendermi tutto il tempo che occorre e di fare le esperienze necessarie per capire....caspita invece io vorrei chiudere al più presto!


A questo punto non è una decisione sua, credo che dall'incontro che avete avuto non abbia inteso o non ha voluto intendere che per te il matrimonio è finito. Forse hai bisogni di "chiarirgli" meglio il concetto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi sta a te decidere se andare avanti con i tuoi propositi e nel caso non voglia darti una separazione consensuale, iniziare subito un giudiziale oppure rivalutare il vs. rapporto (cosa che mi pare tu non voglia).
> 
> In questo secondo caso (giudiziale) "la guerra è guerra" e devi essere pronto ad affrontarla.


Esagerato! Una giudiziale si fa per soldi, per L'affidamento, non per cercare di tenere insieme il matrimonio. Rifiutarsi è solo un mezzo per mettere alla prova, per negare l'importanza (per la relazione) di quanto accaduto.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esagerato! Una giudiziale si fa per soldi, per L'affidamento, non per cercare di tenere insieme il matrimonio. Rifiutarsi è solo un mezzo per mettere alla prova, per negare l'importanza (per la relazione) di quanto accaduto.


Non ne sarei così sicuro.


----------



## sheldon (27 Ottobre 2016)

*cosa intendeva per*

esperienze necessarie per capire


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> quindi?


Quindi siamo ancora insieme.
Nel nostro periodo di crisi post-scoperta io mi trovai impreparato:
non avevo soldi miei giacché il conto era in comune (e i risparmi investiti e gestiti da mia moglie). 
avevamo una figlia piccola a cui non volevo in alcun modo provocare traumi.
L'andarsene o la minaccia di farlo però risulta la risposta più credibile in questi casi.
Lo è meno quando non hai gli strumenti per essere convincente, o non lo sei fino in fondo, perché comunque chi sta con te avverte, perché ti conosce, le tue debolezze, se vi sono, e nel mio caso c'erano.
Se lei avesse voluto separarsi ne avrebbe avuto modo: avevamo insieme gli strumenti per farlo, degnamente.
Lei rifiutando, cosa che faceva presupporre la volontà di continuare la vita matrimoniale o di riprovarci per il tempo necessario per prendere una decisione  a freddo (e qui sei tu che devi stabilire qual è il tuo caso, io non mi voglio pronunciare), a me restava l'unica strada di intraprendere una giudiziale. Con costi, tempi e modalità che in quel momento non potevo caricarmi. Ero anche stremato e sfinito psicologicamente.
La prima questione da risolvere era: "E ora dove vado?".
Avendo al limite un'autonomia dal punto di vista economico di 3 giorni in un Bed e Breakfast ho rinunciato anche a quello. Azioni dimostrative di quel tipo sono solo fallimentari, se si torna comunque indietro. 
Da mamma o papà non ci potevo tornare.
Se resti a quel punto fai un'altra scelta, che è quella di ricostituire un nuovo equilibrio di coppia, basato su una diversa percezione e conoscenza dell'altro.
Cosa impegnativa e difficile, ma non impossibile.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esagerato! Una giudiziale si fa per soldi, per L'affidamento, non per cercare di tenere insieme il matrimonio. Rifiutarsi è solo un mezzo per mettere alla prova, per negare l'importanza (per la relazione) di quanto accaduto.


Se lei non vuole separarsi consensualmente, non hai altre strade che la giudiziale.
E nel gioco delle responsabilità, lei risulterà quella che voleva tenere insieme il matrimonio, lui quello che lo ha sfasciato.
Per alcune persone, anche questa può essere una ragione importante.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi siamo ancora insieme.<br>
> Nel nostro periodo di crisi post-scoperta io mi trovai impreparato:<br>
> non avevo soldi miei giacché il conto era in comune (e i risparmi investiti e gestiti da mia moglie). <br>
> avevamo una figlia piccola a cui non volevo in alcun modo provocare traumi.<br>
> ...


<br>
<br><br>Comprendo le tue motivazioni a rimanere nel rapporto con tua moglie, ma Luciano da quello che ci ha espresso, non ha nessuna intenzione di farlo, anzi vorrebbe chiudere subito.<br>Per quanto riguarda il conto cointestato con tua moglie spero che tu abbia provveduto a fartene uno da solo.<br>


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se lei non vuole separarsi consensualmente, non hai altre strade che la giudiziale.
> *E nel gioco delle responsabilità, lei risulterà quella che voleva tenere insieme il matrimonio, lui quello che lo ha sfasciato.*
> Per alcune persone, anche questa può essere una ragione importante.


ecco perché dicevo se si procede con la giudiziale sarà una "guerra".


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> <br>
> <br><br>Comprendo le tue motivazioni a rimanere nel rapporto con tua moglie, ma Luciano da quello che ci ha espresso, non ha nessuna intenzione di farlo, anzi vorrebbe chiudere subito.<br>Per quanto riguarda il conto cointestato con tua moglie spero che tu abbia provveduto a fartene uno da solo.<br>


Eh sì.
Luciano secondo me deve affidarsi ora ai consigli di un avvocato, che gli consigli come procedere per la separazione.
Per il resto, invece, possiamo esserci noi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ecco perché dicevo se si procede con la giudiziale sarà una "guerra".


Le persone dicono quello che dicono per avere la risposta di cui hanno bisogno. Bisogna spesso capire qual è la risposta che vogliono avere.


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le persone dicono quello che dicono per avere la risposta di cui hanno bisogno. Bisogna spesso capire qual è la risposta che vogliono avere.



Intendi lei? Non ho capito..vuole farmi guerra?


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Intendi lei? Non ho capito..vuole farmi guerra?



Francamente non ne capirei i motivi: lei mi ha tradito, casa sua non mia, niente figli, lei lavora assieme al padre e al fratello nell' attività di famiglia( la sua di famiglia). Lei sta meglio di me!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Poco ma ci sono....oramai siete diventati una necessità!


Bravo


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2016)

lucià... allora lei non accampa pretese con tutto quello che ha di suo ,per cui se decidi di troncare fallo se no alla lunga vuol farsi perdonare , se è quello che vuoi anche tu provaci se no un taglio netto e zac e il rapporto è finito .


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> lucià... allora lei non accampa pretese con tutto quello che ha di suo ,per cui se decidi di troncare fallo se no alla lunga vuol farsi perdonare , se è quello che vuoi anche tu provaci se no un taglio netto e zac e il rapporto è finito .


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Intendi lei? Non ho capito..vuole farmi guerra?





Luciano632 ha detto:


> Francamente non ne capirei i motivi: lei mi ha tradito, casa sua non mia, niente figli, lei lavora assieme al padre e al fratello nell' attività di famiglia( la sua di famiglia). Lei sta meglio di me!


Ti sta dicendo che vuole te.
Vorrebbe sentirsi dire "se tu mi vuoi, io ti voglio".
Pensa a cosa vuoi davvero tu.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2016)

nel tuo caso capisco la tua posizione Danny, perchè come si dice spesso qui ci sono interessi, figli e situazioni particolari che non ci fanno decidere per un abbandono sia nel caso del tradimento e sia nel caso si scopre che siamo traditi e d casi qui che lo conformerebbe ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sta dicendo che vuole te.
> Vorrebbe sentirsi dire "se tu mi vuoi, io ti voglio".
> Pensa a cosa vuoi davvero tu.




scusa avevo visto citato il post della giudiziale = guerra e pensavo ci fosse un nesso..


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Francamente non ne capirei i motivi: lei mi ha tradito, casa sua non mia, niente figli, lei lavora assieme al padre e al fratello nell' attività di famiglia( la sua di famiglia). Lei sta meglio di me!



Beh..insomma...sullo sta meglio di te...io non mi metterei a fare paragoni. 

Non riesco ad esprimermi su di lei, perchè sarei troppo giudicante. E ci metterei dentro troppe proiezioni mie, di figlia fatta nascere da una donna che non sapeva il cazzo che stava facendo. 

E magari avesse tradito, invece che mettersi a fare la brava donnina...

Quindi non riesco a commentare, a nessun livello, la questione del figlio la sera prima e scopata extra la mattina dopo. 

Anche da traditrice storica, a diversi livelli, è un qualcosa che non riesco a concepire. 

Posso spiegarmi la scopata e il tradimento...ma la questione della proposta del figlio mi è insuperabile...

In ogni caso ha fatto un casino. E' incastrata con la sua famiglia a diversi livelli. E dovrebbe rendere conto del casino che ha fatto. Se segue i binari del grande libro della vita, la vedo veramente dura per lei staccarsi dal matrimonio. 

Che è la cosa giusta in termini assoluti. Il matrimonio intendo, non la separazione...che sarebbe il Male. 

Chissà se se lo è chiesta in termini personali, quale è la cosa giusta per lei, quella che funziona davvero e davvero la rappresenta...

Io al tuo posto mi chiarirei bene cosa per te è superabile e cosa non lo è. Cosa funziona per te, cosa davvero ti rappresenta. 

E se vuoi la separazione, porta avanti quel che vuoi tu. Dando i tempi che servono a te. Al netto di lei. 

In questo momento per lei probabilmente l'idea della separazione è oltre...e questo, secondo me, da il segno della presenza a se stessa che ha. 
E delle valutazioni che ha fatto. 

Oltre alla conoscenza di te. Sembra quasi che o non si aspettasse una tua reazione (e tu sei evidentemente un reattivo, quindi mi chiedo come non se la potesse aspettare) o non avesse minimamente considerato le eventuali conseguenze delle sue azioni...

In entrambi i casi...vabbè. Io sono rigida. 
Ma mi incazzerei molto di più per questa sua non conoscenza di me, che per tutto il resto. 
Oltre che essere immensamente allarmata SU DI ME per la scarsa conoscenza raccolta dell'altro in così tanto tempo...


----------



## marietto (27 Ottobre 2016)

Chiaro che adesso tutto dipende da quello che vuoi tu...

Personalmente:

- vedrei quello che ti ha detto lei come quasi offensivo, sostanzialmente ti dice: "scopati tutte quelle che vuoi, così ci consideriamo pari", un ragionamento che io non troverei accettabile.

- ha incontrato un ex in discoteca e la sera stessa lo ha scopato in macchina. 
Ora, io sono vecchio e come diceva Danny qualche giorno fa, considero sempre che si va in discoteca solo per cuccare, ma voi siete giovani e vi concedete, evidentemente e probabilmente anche giustamente, una certa libertà di azione. Come potresti adesso fidarti? Io odierei dovermi trasformare in poliziotto...

- Domanda decisiva. Se il tizio a cui basta schioccare le dita per stracciare le mutande ritorna fra 6 mesi, 1 anno, 3 anni... Cosa succede?


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> nel tuo caso capisco la tua posizione Danny, perchè come si dice spesso qui ci sono interessi, figli e situazioni particolari che non ci fanno decidere per un abbandono sia nel caso del tradimento e sia nel caso si scopre che siamo traditi e d casi qui che lo conformerebbe ce ne sono tanti.


Per questo sto dicendo a Luciano che è meglio, alla sua età e senza ulteriori legami (figli),  dal suo punto di vista, non tornare indietro nella sua decisione e affidarsi a un avvocato.
Perché lui ha sposato una donna che conosceva fino a un certo punto e che ora ha rivelato una parte di sé che non gli è piaciuta, ma è anche con questa parte che dovrà convivere se lo riterrà ancora possibile il resto della vita.
E dovrà sforzarsi di comprenderla e di accettarla.
Perché dovrebbe farlo, se non gli piace?
Le coppie possono finire. Se i progetti di vita non sono in fase avanzata si possono trovare alternative convincenti.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2016)

do ragione a te e marietto quindi due quoto non posso darli ma lo dico mi sembra giusto:up::up:


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> Luciano secondo me deve affidarsi ora ai consigli di un avvocato, che gli consigli come procedere per la separazione.
> Per il resto, invece, possiamo esserci noi.


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Francamente non ne capirei i motivi: lei mi ha tradito, casa sua non mia, niente figli, lei lavora assieme al padre e al fratello nell' attività di famiglia( la sua di famiglia). Lei sta meglio di me!


In generale in una giudiziale ne gira di "merda". Spero che non sia il tuo caso


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo


Sai nuotare?
Nel caso un paio di boe ce l'avresti a portata di mano?


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..insomma...sullo sta meglio di te...io non mi metterei a fare paragoni.
> 
> Non riesco ad esprimermi su di lei, perchè sarei troppo giudicante. E ci metterei dentro troppe proiezioni mie, di figlia fatta nascere da una donna che non sapeva il cazzo che stava facendo.
> 
> ...


sta meglio di me intendevo come soldi


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Francamente non ne capirei i motivi: lei mi ha tradito, casa sua non mia, niente figli, lei lavora assieme al padre e al fratello nell' attività di famiglia( la sua di famiglia). Lei sta meglio di me!


Il tuo caso appariva limpido e fluido sin dall'inizio. Poi sono state dette tante cose, ma tu eri già arrivato con le idee chiare. Voglio dire, ma se non vi separate voi chi si dovrebbe separare?

Pur quando volessi ripensarci, dovresti contemplare la rinuncia a possibilità per il futuro troppo positive se paragonate alle condizioni che tua moglie potrebbe offrirti. Cioè, qui la separazione pare quasi d'obbligo.


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> sta meglio di me intendevo come soldi


E s'era capito. Vedrai che si riprenderà benissimo.


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E s'era capito. Vedrai che si riprenderà benissimo.


Non ci scommetterei, è una persona con forti problemi con se stessa, secondo me.

Però sta cosa riguarda Luciano fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sai nuotare?
> Nel caso un paio di boe ce l'avresti a portata di mano?


Ssiiiiii so nuotare non ho boe ma due boCCe ... È uguale? :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per questo sto dicendo a Luciano che è meglio, alla sua età e senza ulteriori legami (figli),  dal suo punto di vista, non tornare indietro nella sua decisione e affidarsi a un avvocato.
> Perché lui ha sposato una donna che conosceva fino a un certo punto e che ora ha rivelato una parte di sé che non gli è piaciuta, ma è anche con questa parte che dovrà convivere se lo riterrà ancora possibile il resto della vita.
> E dovrà sforzarsi di comprenderla e di accettarla.
> Perché dovrebbe farlo, se non gli piace?
> Le coppie possono finire. Se i progetti di vita non sono in fase avanzata si possono trovare alternative convincenti.




D'accordissimo Danny!
Soprattutto quando parli dello sforzarsi di comprendere e accettare ciò che è impossibile per Luciano, e aggiungo, non solo per lui, ma per tutti.
Secondo me, dopo tante dissertazioni sull'argomento che riempono libri su libri, la realtà che si palesa è semplice e lineare: il tradimento, specialmente nella fattispecie, è inaccettabile e insuperabile.
Luciano è in tempo per 'non farselo piacere' e spero davvero che non ci ripensi.


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Chiaro che adesso tutto dipende da quello che vuoi tu...
> 
> Personalmente:
> 
> ...




infatti l affermazione " fatti le tue esperienze" mi ha dato fastidio .... avevo già parlato di come si intende la sessualità di coppia e di non " riconoscere in lei" LEI

non voglio fare il poliziotto . se e quando capiterà di incontrare una  donna con cui valga la pena di fare sul serio ....ecco : voglio essere felice con lei....non voglio avere "magoni" o timori o dubbi....Ma per quale motivo devo far stare male la persona che in questo momento per me è la persona più importante? ME stesso!


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ssiiiiii so nuotare non ho boe *ma due boCCe *... È uguale? :rotfl:


Potrebbero essere pure meglio. 

Che devo fa'? Glielo dico io a Maestrale che ci sarebbe un mozzo disponibile nel forum?


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> infatti l affermazione " fatti le tue esperienze" mi ha dato fastidio .... avevo già parlato di come si intende la sessualità di coppia e di non " riconoscere in lei" LEI
> 
> non voglio fare il poliziotto . se e quando capiterà di incontrare una  donna con cui valga la pena di fare sul serio ....ecco : voglio essere felice con lei....non voglio avere "magoni" o timori o dubbi....*Ma per quale motivo devo far stare male la persona che in questo momento per me è la persona più importante? ME stesso![*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## marietto (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> infatti l affermazione " fatti le tue esperienze" mi ha dato fastidio .... avevo già parlato di come si intende la sessualità di coppia e di non " riconoscere in lei" LEI
> 
> non voglio fare il poliziotto . se e quando capiterà di incontrare una  donna con cui valga la pena di fare sul serio ....ecco : voglio essere felice con lei....non voglio avere "magoni" o timori o dubbi....Ma per quale motivo devo far stare male la persona che in questo momento per me è la persona più importante? ME stesso!


Per me fai bene, non hai vincoli di prole o economici... Anch'io non ci starei a pensare sopra più di tanto...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Potrebbero essere pure meglio.
> 
> Che devo fa'? Glielo dico io a Maestrale che ci sarebbe un mozzo disponibile nel forum?


Tu riferisci anche perché si era offerta anche Lampone ma poi se ne è andata... Ogni lasciata è persa :rotfl:


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ci scommetterei, è una persona con forti problemi con se stessa, secondo me.
> 
> Però sta cosa riguarda Luciano fino ad un certo punto.


Ero ironico. Non so che problemi abbia, ma è un motivo in più utile alla separazione. Tanto è quasi certo che quando si parla di determinati problemi è molto probabile che non ci sia molto da fare.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> sta meglio di me intendevo come soldi


Avevo capito...

...stavo suggerendo un ampliamento del quadro...mi sembra che nella vostra situazione globale sia poco indicativo come parametro...

Quoto spleen....anche nel dire che in ogni caso i problemi di lei, ti riguardano il tanto che serve a te...per te.


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu riferisci anche perché si era offerta anche Lampone ma poi se ne è andata... Ogni lasciata è persa :rotfl:


 Eh si Lampone! Rispettasse l'anzianità, forumistica intendo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eh si Lampone! Rispettasse l'anzianità, forumistica intendo.


:rotfl::rotfl:tu ami rischiare, mi sa :maestra:


----------



## Maestrale1 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:tu ami rischiare, mi sa :maestra:




Non mi toccherà fare i provini come a XFattor!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Non mi toccherà fare i provini come a XFattor!


:rotfl::rotfl:La giuria come la componi ....?


----------



## marietto (27 Ottobre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Non mi toccherà fare i provini come a *XFattor*!


Cosa sarebbe? Una via di mezzo tra "X Factor" e "Il contadino cerca moglie" ?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Cosa sarebbe? Una via di mezzo tra "X Factor" e "Il contadino cerca moglie" ?


:rotfl::rotfleve avere iPad pure [MENTION=6907]Maestrale1[/MENTION]

ipad un nome una garanzia ... Scrive come cacchio gli pare :carneval:


----------



## Maestrale1 (27 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Cosa sarebbe? Una via di mezzo tra "X Factor" e "Il contadino cerca moglie" ?




si tra la meglio che la suona e la meglio che pulisce


----------



## Maestrale1 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfleve avere iPad pure @_Maestrale1_
> 
> ipad un nome una garanzia ... Scrive come cacchio gli pare :carneval:


no iphone 6


----------



## Maestrale1 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:La giuria come la componi ....?



in mare non c' è  colleggialità......uno comanda e gli altri eseguono...la giuria sono io


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> no iphone 6





Maestrale1 ha detto:


> in mare non c' è  colleggialità......uno comanda e gli altri eseguono...la giuria sono io


Azz .... O la va o la spacca


----------



## sheldon (27 Ottobre 2016)

*fatti le tue esperienze*

Dietro a questa frase c'è un mondo,che è molto diverso dal tuo e se ci pensi è peggio di averla vista con un altro.
Lei evidentemente riesce a scindere amore dal sesso,siete inconciliabili,come lo sarei io del resto.
Purtroppo questo suo aspetto è uscito dopo che vi eravate sposati,ma questa è la vera lei,ritengo questa frase altamente offensiva,perchè significa non conoscerti.
Ripeto sei stato fortunato perchè comunque  se non fosse stato Tizio sarebbe stato Caio e prima o poi te ne saresti accorto,magari con una situazione familiare ben diversa.
Per lei non è offensivo proportelo,perchè ragiona cosi'


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Ottobre 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> Dietro a questa frase c'è un mondo,che è molto diverso dal tuo e se ci pensi è peggio di averla vista con un altro.
> Lei evidentemente riesce a scindere amore dal sesso,siete inconciliabili,come lo sarei io del resto.
> Purtroppo questo suo aspetto è uscito dopo che vi eravate sposati,ma questa è la vera lei,ritengo questa frase altamente offensiva,perchè significa non conoscerti.
> Ripeto sei stato fortunato perchè comunque  se non fosse stato Tizio sarebbe stato Caio e prima o poi te ne saresti accorto,magari con una situazione familiare ben diversa.
> Per lei non è offensivo proportelo,perchè ragiona cosi'



Sai una cosa? Parlare di lei così mi fa male molto male.


----------



## sheldon (27 Ottobre 2016)

*se puo'*

tirarti su il morale,sappi che stavo per sposarne una molto simile alla tua,dopo un fidanzamento abbastanza lungo,scoperto tradimento.,Avevo all'incirca la tua stessa eta',grossa crisi,stato d'animo down,quasi non potevo crederci.
Ora sono sposato felicemente da anni con un'altra,benedico il giorno della scoperta.
Luciano hai una vita davanti,peggio non potra' essere


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi siamo ancora insieme.
> Nel nostro periodo di crisi post-scoperta io mi trovai impreparato:
> non avevo soldi miei giacché il conto era in comune (e i risparmi investiti e gestiti da mia moglie).
> avevamo una figlia piccola a cui non volevo in alcun modo provocare traumi.
> ...


Ma ci sei riuscito ?


----------

